# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Dream Journal Archive >  >  JD's Balls-to-the-Wall Awesome Dream Journal

## J.D.

Welcome to my dream journal!  Yes, the title is a bit ostentatious, but it's too late now!  ::lol:: 

I used to get semi-lucid in most dreams ever since I can remember- like, I'd know in the back of my mind that it wasn't reality, and would reassure myself of the fact if anything I didn't like happened.  But by and large, I'd never had an actual conscious lucid dream (never mind control) before coming to these forums.  So this journal basically charts my lucid dreaming progress from the very beginning, which is nice! 
There's no _actual_ lucidity before post 7, just a few semi's.

Just a disclaimer, the first few dreams are described in mind-numbing detail because that's what I needed to boost my recall in the beginning.  The more recent entries are written far more with an audience in mind! Enjoy!

I should mention that I'm using Banhurt's Dream Journal 2.5 - which is brilliant, I recommend YOU get it! http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=91993 

Also, any and all comments/interpretations are welcome and appreciated!

----------


## J.D.

17.10.2009Oddball in Hogwarts (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was playing some kind of game in a castle.  This game seemed to be a variant of Halo 3's "Oddball".  There were balls hidden on every floor of the castle which contained a certain amount of points.  There were balls of different colours- the colours represented the amount of points available.  The object of the game was to pick up and hold these balls.  Every second you held a ball, points would be given to you.  After the points contained in a ball ran out, it disappeared.  The person with the most points at the end of the round (i.e. when all points were exhausted) was the winner. 

All the corridors in this castle were extremely tight.  They had very low ceilings (maybe 6 feet) and it was so narrow it was difficult for two people to squeeze past each other.  I got the impression that the castle might have been Hogwarts, and it was then that I realised I was in the middle of a game- and playing against various characters from Harry Potter.  My friend Colin was competing as well.  I assume he was involved because he is a massive HP fan.  The game went on, and after a while everybody stopped running around because we thought all the balls had been used and that the round was over.  However I looked at my "interactive map" and noticed that there was one ball remaining on the floor below with 10-15 seconds worth of points left.  Colin and I raced for it and I got there first.  Colin was annoyed because I would not give up the ball and let him have the points.  (We talked while running) 

The final ball was in a room which was slightly less cramped than the rest of the castle, despite being only about 4m long from door to back.  The walls were grey and looked like stone, except inorganic.  There were three shower stalls on the left as I went into the room, and they had huge pink/purple curtains in front of them.  The ball itself was at the back of the room, underneath a window which let in some quite bright sunlight.  It was the kind of sunlight you might get on a cold but clear winter's morning.  I picked up the ball and immediately moved back towards the door I had come in from.  I passed the showers; the curtains had started blowing in the wind which had materialised- coming from the window (which I thought was closed?).  I spied Colin and two girls out in the corridor and assumed they were getting ready to ambush me in an attempt to steal the ball- and its points.  I backed quickly into the room again, looking for an angle or hiding place I could use to my tactical advantage when Colin & co. entered.  (Camping is always a legitimate strategy) I realised the only option was to hide in one of the showers, which I ranked as "as good as useless" because it seemed too obvious a place to hide.  I decided I would rely soley on speed to get past him and out into the corridor.  Strangely though, he and his enforcers waited outside discussing strategy until I had collected all the points and the game was over.  I thought this was strange but never got a chance to ask him about it as the dream ended.

I woke up briefly here, I think.

----------


## J.D.

17.10.2009Scooby Doo and the Mine Cart Rollercoaster (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

After briefly waking up after my last dream, this came next and began in a way loosely connected to the previous dream.

I was on top of the castle, on the roof.  There was a large modern-looking bridge leading off the top of the front of the castle which headed upwards, not too steeply.  Presumably it went downwards not far along because I could only see a summit about 100m away.  There were cables running along the side of the bridge and railroad tracks attached to it, with old-fashioned wooden mine carts.  The character of Hermione (more Harry Potter) showed me how to use a cart and I took off up the bridge.  Once I got to the summit, the track turned much more rickety, like one of those roller coasters based on the Wild West/mining.  The track turned downhill steeply and entered a mine shaft.  As the cart flew along at high speed through mountains, around the outsides of mountains, I became aware that it was suddenly night time.

All of a sudden I was accompanied by Freddy, Daphne and Shaggy from Scooby Doo.  We were all in the same cart apart from Freddy, who was in one behind.  We were going very fast downhill, and at the indoor sections of the track, there were frequent overhanging black rubber cables which Daphne kept getting stuck on.  I was thinking that this was pretty stupid of her.  Every time she would get caught, Shaggy had to grab her arms and hold on.  The cart continued at the same speed- the cables just stretched until they broke and Daphne ended up back in.  

About here I became aware that I was dreaming, probably due to the general ridiculousness of the situation.  I was no longer in the cart, but was watching from a view which kept beside it.  I did not try to participate in any way, and just watched what happened as everything became like a cartoon- probably since the only people left in the dream were cartoon characters.  Everything was now in very simple colours.  All rocks and earth were the same generic soil-brown colour.  

I watched as Shaggy tried again to pull Daphne back into their mine cart, when she said something to the effect of "You're a waster! You're always drunk or high!" to him.  I laughed then, at how something like this could be in Scooby Doo.  (Always drunk/high is how I imagined a real life Shaggy would be and I found this highly amusing coming straight from the cartoon)  

I somehow lost lucidity around here, probably because of lack of participation in the dream.  I continued as an impartial observer.  The track then went outside for a few hundred metres, and ran precariously close to the edge, along a cliff.  The mountain continued almost vertically upwards on the right side ot the track, with the edge on the left.  I was then watching the action from a point behind a large (8ft) mecacing-looking bird, which was sitting on a rocky peak about 50m from the track (on the left).  This peak was at the same level as the track, but between the two was a vast chasm.  I drew a pretty good sketch of this POV which I might scan if I get a chance.  It was as if this bird was the monster Shaggy, Daphne and Freddy were trying to catch (like they always do), and it was watching their terrible attempt with satisfaction (like cartoon villains always do).  The bird was black, which definately denoted malevolence, and its tail was like a cape.  Of course it _was_ a cape, since the monster is always a guy in a costume!  The head looked like a cross between a crow and the ancient-egyptian bird-god, Horace.  The bird flew away once the carts re-entered the mountain down another mine shaft, apparently having seen enough.

----------


## J.D.

17.10.2009Dexter and the Cleaner (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

My recall was a bit shabby for this dream, but it had all to do with the TV show "Dexter". 

I was Dexter, and me and a team of about four people were carrying out some kind of task for an agency.  I had a "dream memory" of earlier that day, when an important-looking old man in an office building had given me a bright red file to deliver somewhere.

Right now, it was night, and we were about to complete the task.  We approached a tall wire fence, which had two layers of barbed wire at the top.  I looked to my right and saw in the distance two plain-clothes police officers standing in front of what might have been a stadium or mall, surrounded by police cars.  I knew that they were judging my performance.  They had a large sign set up beside them, which was basically indicative of how well I was doing, as it showed my name and the title of the job I would recieve upon completion of this task.  After climbing quickly over the fence, in almost one jump, I saw that the "Job" section on the sign had changed from "Delivery" to "Cop".  

I can't remember actually being able to read the letters on the sign, I just knew what it said.  This might have been what caused me to realise I was in a dream.  Same as in the last dream I knew I was having, I did not consciously try to do anything or interfere with the story, I just kept it in my head that this wasn't real.  Kind of like watching a movie.

I assumed my fence-climbing prowess had impressed the officers and I looked back at the fence thinking, "This has to be a dream, I'd never hop that in real life."  With this thought, the fence nearly doubled in height.  I looked at it, slightly daunted.  But then I remembered I could pull off anything in a dream, so I scrambled over it even more easily than I had done when it was half the size.
I walked casually over to the front of the building where the police officers were, and lost lucidity somewhere on the way.  The dream continued as normal.

I realised that the large building was definately a Mall, as I could see inside it now.  The police officers said to me, "Congratulations, you passed, you're now a cop."  I then took part in something like a murder investigation, except there had been no murder.  I became part of a team of officers who examined nearly every inch of the mall.  I interviewed a large cleaning lady with curly black hair and she told me how she was angry at a former co-worker for quitting and leaving her with all the work.  She drove around on one of those motorised cleaning platforms they use in malls which works like a big lawnmower.  I don't remember encountering this _other_ cleaning lady in the dream, but I got a mental picture of her being about 300lbs, with a bad-ass attitude.  This ex-cleaning lady became the "villain" for the rest of the dream, and I had the feeling that she was out to trip up my investigation in some way. 
 
My point of view soon shifted into the first cleaning lady, and I became her, going around with an enormous brush, sweeping up rubbish and dust.  There was a slightly spooky moment when I entered a disused bathroom to sweep.  It was completely cut off from the rest of the mall and was pretty eerie- barely any lights worked.  I paused and reminded myself that this was a dream and nothing could possibly happen that I couldn't laugh away anyway.  With confidence, I marched into the bathroom to clean it up.  Some building work was obviously in progress in this bathroom, which doubled as a shower room.  The floor and walls were made of the same type of orange/brown tiles you see in cheap communal washrooms, some were missing and others were smashed up.  There were a couple of toilet cubicles missing where there should have been some.  Upon entering, I saw a huge pile of rubble against one of the walls; it looked like there had been an earthquake.  I thought to myself, "Look at the crap I have to deal with, there's no way I'm cleaning that up!"  I went about my business, sweeping up the rubble and concrete dust into the big pile, when the actress Christine Rose appeared in the corner, where a cubicle had obviously once been.  She was wearing a green apron over her outfit, and looked like she worked in a garden centre.  She started trying to tell me to do something (me = the cleaning lady at this point), but I kept sweeping and not looking at her- it seemed that I'd heard it all before from this woman and was growing tired of her.  

The rest of this dream, I have forgotten.  :Sad:

----------


## J.D.

19.10.2009The Misty Mountains (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This dream was truly epic in terms of scope, length and fun!

I have little memory of the very start of this dream, but I know it started off as a holiday or some kind of long trip.  I had to get from one end of a huge island to the other, and I had someone with me, it might have been my friend Darren.  We were in what appeared to be an enchanted forest.  The grass was very green and the ground was flat.  None of the trees were very thick, and the grass was full of thousands of bizzare species of birds and various tall flowers.  It was night time and I could see the stars, but the forest seemed to glow and was the same brightness it would have been in the daytime.  I knew that I had done this trip many hundreds of times before, and had flown it every time.  I tried to take off, but could not rise above a foot off the ground and I kept accidentally kicking the taller birds.  In the end we gave up on unaided flight and opted for a plane instead.  The next thing I knew, we were in an airport.  The airport was hideously confusing, and me and Darren got seperated.  I wound up on a plane bound for the "Misty Mountains" with Owen Wilson and Vince Vaugn (like Wedding Crashers).  They were both dressed in gray suits.  

We landed in the "Misty Mountains" and took a road trip in an old-fashioned convertible.  We drove up and down mountain roads for what seemed (in dream time) like days.  The roads were walled on either side with big grey cinder blocks, above which was a huge forest of pine trees, each about 50m tall and densely packed together.  

One day during this road trip, the police started chasing us.  Vince Vaugn told me that Owen Wilson had robbed somewhere (bank maybe?) while I had been dozing in the back seat.  OW was driving, and he took us to the nearest town.  The town's police cars joined the chase.  These ones were a dark green colour, and looked like they were straight from the 1950's.  OW decided to try and fool the cops by driving down an "illegal street".  I suddenly got some history of the town beamed into my head out of nowhere, and found out that the town had originally been made up of only a few main streets, but these were inconvenient, and over time, citizens had taken it upon themselves to create new streets using buldozers and pickaxes.  The illegal street that we turned into was just wide enough for our convertible, but not wide enough for the persuing police cars.  OW explained, "Just taking advantage of other people's deviousness!"  When we emerged at the other side, we all jumped out of the car and let it roll onwards at high speed.  It was persued by police cars until it crashed into a shop down the street.  I assumed the police didn't get a good look at us and tried to blend into the people walking along.  Vince Vaughn went into the nearest fashionable clothes shop and OW put on a grey hat and took out a huge old-fashioned camera, to make himself look like a reporter.  He then spotted the model Naomi Campbell through the window of a shop, and started taking photos of her.  When he saw her, he said "Hey look, there's scary Campbell." -Referring to her notorious temper I assume.  She heard him, and marched outside, demanding to know what he meant.  OW stuttered, but made a speedy recovery. "I said I'm a scaredy cat! Like... cowardly."  She asked him how, and he improvised wildly, spotting Vince Vaughn coming back down the street, arms full of shopping bags, wearing a new outfit. "I'm too scared to ask my friend here for his jacket!"  Luckily she found this funny and immediately snatched the jacket off VV, ignoring his warnings about how expensive it was.

A little bit of missing time occurred here...

The next thing i remember is the four of us being chased by King Kong in one of the Misty Mountain's many forests.  He was straight-up *terrifying*, with his face constantly contorted with rage.  At one point, we thought he was gone, and so emerged into a clearing which contained quite a large static caravan.  We took a few tentative steps out, and suddenly I saw King Kong watching us from the other side of the caravan, through two large parallell windows.  I nearly shat myself.  The sheer horror of this ape's face shocked me into temporary lucidity.  I reassured myself, "It's only a dream, but a damn scary one!"  None of the others had noticed the ape yet, and I thought it would be a shame to spoil the big reveal when they too see the ape and run away in a blind panic.  So I slowly turned back towards the treeline and smiled.  Right when I expected it, they all screamed and charged past me back into the trees.  I laughed quite hard.

When I turned round King Kong was nowhere to be seen, and the caravan had transformed into some sort of flying coach.  The pilot stepped out and said "Well done, now get on board and we'll fly out of here!"  I don't ever remember seeing VV or NC again, but OW was sitting beside me on the flight.  I looked out the window at the expanse of forest and saw that there was thick swirling mist around some parts at the tops of trees.  I said to the pilot, "So that's why they're called the Misty Mountains!" and he replied "Nah, it's cuz I jizz on them every time I fly over, yeeehaww!"  I laughed, shaking my head at this crazy bastard.

----------


## J.D.

19.10.2009Bus Crash (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This isn't really a seperate dream from "Misty Mountains", as it continued uninterrupted, but the whole story is quite long and this part is totally different.

The flying coach landed in a town on the North coast of Northern Ireland where I used to have a caravan, transforming into a standard coach as it descended.  It drove into the campsite, to the caravan I used to own.  To my surprise, my family was there, and so was my friend Darren.  This time it was definately him, not like the last dream where I wasn't sure.  I was exhausted from all the travelling, but the only bed available was a double bed in a room at the back end of the caravan, that Darren was already sleeping in.  I was so tired I didn't care and flopped down to sleep.  When I woke up, Darren was gone, and an enormous African man was just setttling down in his place.  I said, "Who the absolute fuck are you?!?"  He responded to tell me that this caravan was free for the use of anybody, and showed me his "ID poster". -This was a fold-out poster (which it seemed natural that everybody had :S) containing information about a person's appearance, nationality, marital status etc.  I was shocked to see, beside "Occupation", the words "Large Rapist"!  Needless to say, I shot out of bed and ran down to the living room, where I confronted the guy who was obviously running the place.  He accompanied me back to the end room to examine the man's ID poster.  He said, "This doesn't say rapist!" And sure enough, when I looked, it in fact said, "Huge Ravist".  I had no idea what the hell a ravist was, and looked it up when I woke up.  According to urbandictionary, it is: "A new political party. It is the Rave party. It is more fun than the Conservative party, and more socially acceptable than the Neonazi party."  At the time, in my dream, I thought it was some kind of farmer, but I stand corrected!  I still didn't go back to sleep, I just apologised to the guy and walked outside.  (I was still 100% sure it had said "Rapist", and he'd changed it).

When I stepped outside, the weather had changed dramatically.  It was now hot and humid.  The sun was bright, and I started to feel like I was in Florida or somewhere.  I went over to two of my friends, Mark and Craig, who were lying on sun loungers.  There was now clear blue water lapping up beside the caravan for some reason, and I suggested to them that we go fishing.  Craig said, "Nah, only the pro's fish here, but look at that!"  He pointed to a killer whale about 30ft away, swiming past.  (The water had risen considerably)  Craig swam out to it, and I tried to watch.  I noticed I was wearing sunglasses, and conveniently they acted as goggles when I went underwater.  The whale swam into the caravan's garden, which was now underwater, then leapt up in the air and smacked down causing a massive wave.  It started to thrash about, sending the rising water everywhere.  Me and several others jumped onto the coach to shelter, but couldn't get the doors closed because the water had broken the electrics.  The water was now chest-high inside the coach.  

I saw that there was a double-decker bus parked nearby which I swam to and got on board.  To my surprise, it was filled with about 60 of my former schoolmates, who were sheltering on the top level.  The bottom level was full of water, which was now getting foamy because the whale was still thrashing around.  I forced the doors closed, and the bus began to float.  It floated to the top of a hill -the water had not reached the other side of this hill.  The bus then started rolling down a busy road at high speed, gushing water at it went and knocking cars out of the way.  I saw that up ahead was a busy intersection which was familiar to me.  I became slightly lucid here, probably because this was so unbelievable -and great fun!  Everybody else was screaming in terror and I just laughed.  As the bus picked up speed, rolling towards the intersection, I knew this was going to be spectacular.  As I would often do in situations like this, I whipped out my phone and started recording. -It didn't occur to me at all that this wouldn't last!  I quickly searched my head for an "appropriately triumphant exclamation" to yell when the big crash happened, and for some reason opted for "BOOM HEADSHOT!!" Don't ask me why, it came out of nowhere! Right here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olm7xC-gBMY#t=0:15

 Enjoy!  Somebody shouted "Heads down, chins up!", which made just as little sense.  The devastation caused was unbelievable.  There were cars thrown for hundreds of metres, trees uprooted and water everywhere.  It was great fun seeing the shocked expressions of all the DCs.  :smiley: 

The rest of the dream was the aftermath of the crash.  A huge deal was made out of the fact that somebody cut their hand.

----------


## J.D.

22.10.2009First Totally Stable Lucid (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I fell asleep in the late afternoon after having a shower and listening to my ipod for about an hour.  I didn't attempt to WILD, in fact I didn't even intend to fall asleep.

I know there was a dream which led me to becoming lucid, but I can't remember what it was.  Recall isn't the best today.  The first moment of lucidity I can recall was me sitting in the passenger seat of my mum's car (purple Renault Megane).  My mum was driving, and somebody else was definately there, but I have no idea who it was, never turned round to look.  We were in a multi-story car park (Castlecourt car park, for anyone in Northern Ireland!)  As soon as I realised I had finally achieved being independantly aware in a dream, everything started to fade out.  I remembered reading on the DV forums that a good way to stabilise a dream and increase vividness is to handle and feel an object, get your senses involved.  I quickly glanced around the car's dashboard and could see nothing.  I noticed the car's radio, and desperately pressed the "tape eject" button.  To my enormous relief, a gray tape popped out, and I turned it over in my hands for about 30 seconds, keeping me in the dream.  

The most amazing thing about this was that it was a conscious decision to slowly lift and move my arm to the button.  I could feel my arm muscles working and all the while I was thinking, "This is amazing, it's like I'm in another dimension, and completely asleep!" I felt like it took a bit of mental acrobatics to seperate my awareness of my actual body from my dream body, and moving my arm consciously was slow, like learning to walk.

The radio then activated itself and "Back in the U.S.S.R." by The Beatles came on.  Strangely, this was the very first song (of about 25) I listened to in my ipod session earlier, but it put me in a really positive mood.  My mum started to drive towards the barrier at the exit and started talking.  Then I saw she had the head of my 14-year-old brother and was talking in his voice.  I wasn't having him driving the car!  I rotated his head 90 degrees round to me by grabbing its top.  I looked at him and shook my head in exasperation at the weirdness that was invading this previously normal situation.  I entertained myself by singing along to "Back in the U.S.S.R." and bobbing my head in time. 

I had the first of several false awakenings here.  I only realised they were false awakenings when I woke up for real at the end- I was then surprised to be sleeping in a different place than I expected from my false awakenings.

Where I woke up was weird indeed.  It was a dingy, underground, but well-lit basement.  The bed I was in was slightly above the level of the floor, and there was a kind of computer terminal on the rusty platform beside it.  The computer terminal was playing the same Beatles song.  I thought I had woken up for real (Weird how the brain makes unfamiliar places seem familiar just to trick you into thinking you've woken up, creating a bizzare dream-within-a-dream scenario.)  Another of my brothers was walking around the huge basement room talking to someone round the corner.  Since I was still in a deep state of relaxation (in this first layer of dreaming), I was able to fall right back into the same dream.  (second layer) This time nothing happened at all and I just listened to the music for a bit, happy that I'd managed to get back in.

I experienced another false awakening, but this time I had my head under the covers in a totally different position.  I wondered, "Should I have been able to have moved in my sleep? Should sleep paralysis not have stopped me?"  My brother was still walking around talking belligerantly, and the music was blasting now.  I got up, and ate a cake.  Yes, straight out of the blue.  There was a cake sitting beside the computer teminal.  It was small, only about 6 inches across and was full of jam, really sticky.  It was *absolutely delicious.*  Best cake ever.  Part of me thought "I'm never getting back to sleep", but I decided I would be able to if I had been dreaming that I was dreaming.  i.e. loud things in dreams would not stop you sleeping in dreams.  Turns out I was right and I went to sleep almost right away.

This time I went to find a girl I remembered from a non-lucid dream I had earlier.  She was blonde and *awesome,* but of course, completely made up.  I'll censor the next few minutes for the sake of decency!  Unfortunately, I decided NOT to have full sex with her because I was genuinely worried I would start sleep-thrusting in my bed, and that could be embarrassing if anyone walked in... (I remembered that my real bedroom door had been left slightly open)  By the way, any readers of this, _does that happen???_  I'm pretty anxious to know!! 

I had yet another false awakening to the basement room.  I must have been nearly ready to wake up for real here because I had occasional flashes of awareness of my own body in bed.  Once, I could really feel the numbness of sleep paralysis.  To try and anchor myself in the dream-world and avoid unneccessary waking, I climbed around the edges of my dream-bed (which bacame extremely long suddenly :S), feeling the wood which made up the frame very carefully.  Not long before I woke up, I opened my _real_ eyes, and I could _see_ an image of my wall on top of what I could see in the dream, which was pretty crazy.

Can't wait for the next one!

----------


## J.D.

25.10.2009Sleepwalking at a Swimming Pool (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I know the dream I was in was extremely long and involved but can barely remember enough to make it worthwhile typing it out.  I remember the lucid part though.

I suddenly found myself sitting on a wall at the edge of a swimming pool.  I was on holiday with my family somewhere warm.  The first thing I did was reach down and feel the wall with my hands to increase the vividness.  It worked, but not significantly.  I got up and walked over to the diving board, past my dad in a deck chair.  I then had a false awakening.  :Sad:  I actually dreamed that I had been sleepwalking along the side of the swimming pool, and that the scenario I was in was actually real life.  I don't know how my subconscious managed to trick me into believing I was sleepwalking, in the middle of the day, at a crowded swimming pool.  All I remember after "waking up" is thinking, "God, it's lucky I woke up, imagine if I had drowned!"

Moron lol.

----------


## J.D.

28.10.2009Stupid TV Show People (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

My recall wasn't the best this morning because I had to get up earlier than I planned.

I was in a friend's house which had three floors and seemed to have been built by hand, in stages.  I was on the second floor, and looking in a basket full of old DVD's and videos when I found something that caught my eye.  It was a VHS tape of an American sitcom and it looked really stupid and lame.  Three people were on the front of the cover, a hot redhead, a stupid-looking guy and what appeared to be a butler, with huge bushy eyebrows.  There was a knock at the door and I slid down the bannister to the ground floor.  I saw two people were already answering the door to the redhead girl off the front of the VHS cover!  I thought I'd introduce myself so I hopped down the last five or so stairs holding out my hand.  She missed my hand and accidentally grabbed my crotch.  We thought it was pretty funny and she invited everyone out to play frisbee in the back garden.

The back garden was enormous, and on the side it connected to the house there was a 6m hill which might once have been a rockery but got overgrown.  When we got round the back, the other two guys from the cover were there, except the butler looked like a normal guy with grey hair.  The other guy kept putting fake bushy eyebrows on him and laughing, saying, "Look, he's the butler beast! Hahahah!"  One of my friends turned to me and said, "How is that even funny?"  I said, "Must be off the show."  We played frisbee for a while, and I pulled off some amazing moves to catch it, even inches from where the two guys had left their glasses of red wine.

----------


## J.D.

28.10.2009Morning After a Party (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was stepping out the doors of a university with a group of five friends.  We were discussing a party that had taken place the night before, somewhere on the outskirts of the institution.  All I could see, up to the treeline in the distance, was a trail of rubbish, clothes and empty bottles, loosely following a winding white path through a green field.  We walked along this path, and on the way I found my mobile phone and, to my delight, my jeans!  It was only then that I realised I had been walking around all morning in my boxers.

Not much else of this one I can remember...

----------


## J.D.

28.10.2009Flying and Skateboarding (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I can't remember what I was dreaming about prior to becoming lucid, but the first thing I remember is coming into possession of a flying elephant.  It was a much larger version of Dumbo and could probably seat about six.  I remembered the basic task of the month for October on dreamviews- "Scare a DC", and decided to take a woman standing near me for a ride on the elephant.  I controlled the elephant, sitting on top of its neck (the driving seat I assume!) while she sat on the top of one of the huge flapping ears, close to the head.  We flew low at about 90mph through a city which had lots of things overhanging the streets and bridges to go over/under.  It felt a bit like swinging through trees, so I started singing the George of the Jungle song, and the woman joined in.  I made the ride deliberately extreme to try and scare my passenger, but nothing worked.  She said, "Sure this is a dream, it's not even real!"  I was annoyed so I jumped off the elephant and it flew away into the distance.  I recognised the city I was standing in as Paris.  The street went downhill for as far as I could see and I had a desire to skateboard down it.





I knew I couldn't skateboard in real life, but that didn't matter.  I took off down the street on a board, and basically grinded along the railings on the side the whole way down.  I hopped from railing to railing as fast as I could think of where to grind next.  I jumped over the tops of cars coming the other way and landed on the other side of the road a few times.  When the road became level at the bottom of the hill, I finished up my ride by deliberately landing heavily on a low railing and snapping the board in half with the force of the impact.

I felt like I should maybe try and integrate myself better into the dream, so I felt everything around me carefully and paid close attention to the feel of the peeling paint on the railings.  I even did a reality check for the first time (in a dream).  My reality check is to look at my hands and count how many fingers I have on each hand, then turn my hands over and double-check.  When I counted my fingers, I found that I couldn't quite tell how many there were.  The first time I looked, there were seven on my left hand (which I checked first), and when I looked again, there were six.  My hands also looked more like a womans, with longer nails. 


Having been fully convinced I was dreaming, I walked over to a nearby kebab cart on a busy street corner with the intention of trying some food or a cold drink to test my other senses.  The cart was the size of a large van and had lots of vats of food.  I grabbed an ice cube out of one and a handful of doner kebab strips out of another and crammed everything in my mouth.  The kebab meat was delicious, and although I could feel the ice cube getting crunched up and melted in my mouth, it didn't seem as cold as I expected.  Maybe I don't have sensitive teeth in my dreams. :S  I wasn't actually hungry, so I spat what I was eating back into the pile of food, to the disgust of several onlookers.  I saw my brother eating out of a cantine farther along the cart, and I asked him what was good to eat.  He directed me to a drinking fountain.  I saw that the water flowing from the tap had steam coming off it and I thought, "I don't want to drink hot water!"  So I ignored it and walked on.

----------


## J.D.

28.10.2009Maths Test, Rod Stewart Concert (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in a maths class I haven't been in for years, doing a very simple maths test.  I knew there was something cool going on in the main hall and I wanted to get done quickly to go see what it was.  Unfortunately, I couldn't keep track of what I was doing.  My attention span dropped to zero and I kept getting distracted by talking to the people around me.  A girl across the room was having the same problem as me, and every time she realised she'd screwed up she would yell some profanity like she had tourette's syndrome.  When the bell rang, I was frustrated to be kept behind by the teacher, who wanted to talk to me about getting distracted so easily. 

When I eventually escaped the classroom, I headed straight down to the hall.  On the way I met a few of my old classmates, who seemed to be stage hands, carrying props to and from the hall.  They all told me, "It's awesome, get down there!"  So I doubled my pace and got to the back door of the hall.  I threw it open and was disappointed to discover that a Rod Stewart concert was in full swing.  (Apparently he's still got it! lol)  Not being (in any way) a Rod Stewart fan myself, I was surprised to find myself actually enjoying the performance.

----------


## J.D.

29.10.2009Strange Bus Journey (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was back at my old high school, and a guy I used to know was giving me a piggy-back down to the bus park at a dangerous pace!  He tripped over something and fell on his face, sending me rolling away.  I got up to wait for my bus home to reverse into position.  I was behind a blue railing at the back of the bus's parking space.  When it finished reversing and stopped, I suddenly found myself sitting in the back seat.  I couldn't understand how this happened without my knowlege, had I walked onto the bus on autopilot, or had I been teleported? This did actually happen one time, I couldn't figure it out!  I probably should have recognised this as a sign that I was dreaming, but no luck!  I even walked up to the front to try and pay the driver, but she only spoke chinese and I couldn't understand what she was saying. 

I became really drowsy on the bus ride, and kept jumping to alertness not knowing where we were.  I eventually got off at a place I vaguely recognised, and spotted my two best friends cleaning a car.  We all went into a newsagents- which doubled as a hair salon.  

The rest of the dream is a massive blur, but I started working in the shop until late at night.  I ate lots of sweets.

----------


## J.D.

29.10.2009Flying Practice (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I managed, for the first time, to chain the next three lucid dreams together in one morning.  I must be getting somewhere with all this!

I was playing a game of Halo 3, on a map called Last Resort, one of my favourites.  It was just a mess-around game, and I wanted to tweak the settings to reduce the effect of gravity so I could fly.  Having done this, I realised, "I can't fly..." even though I was in the role of a video game character.  I became lucid there.  I decided I'd had enough playing Halo 3, and I was suddenly in my own house.  What I realised after waking up was that the house I was in was a clever amalgamation of the three houses I've lived in during my life, plus my dad's current house.  However it all seemed normal at the time.  I was wearing pyjamas.  There was mess everywhere, like a party had been had.  There were a lot of my possessions that I hadn't seen in years lying around the floor.  I tried to fly around the house.  I jumped up in the air, higher than I normally wound have been able to, and on the descent, I hovered about a foot above the floor.  I then kept this up and floated around the house.  I said to my brothers, "Hey, look at this!"  They seemed impressed. 

I went outside with the intention of flying much higher.  I was slightly worried about this because any time I've ever tried to fly unaided in a dream in my life, I've got to a certain height, shat myself (not literally) and plummeted.  I told myself though, that it was only a dream and I couldn't actually injure myself.  (Turns out this doesn't make heights any less scary!)  Some people in the street looked at me strangely for wearing pyjamas, but I didn't care.  I flew up to the height of a street light, but had real difficulty going any higher, or staying at that height.  I grabbed onto the top of a pillar made of bricks and dangled off it quite comfortably.  Then a grey car pulled up outside and out stepped some of my friends' parents, come to pay a visit.  I guided them inside, floating of course, and told them to ignore the mess.  In the living room I found my old friend Lucie lying on the setee.  "'The fuck are you doing here?" I asked her.  She didn't reply and I found myself losing the dream.

----------


## J.D.

29.10.2009Simply Lucid (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

By carefully re-relaxing and focusing on becoming lucid again, I would up back in my messy four-houses from the previous dream.  I knew I probably didn't have much time before I woke up again, so I tried to prolong it my not letting myself get agitated enough to wake up.  I slowly walked around the house until I got to the living room.  There was a big, old-fasioned, wood-pannelled TV in the corner playing a music channel.  Robbie Williams was doing a cover of Lady Gaga's "Paparazzi".  I thought it was rather good so I made a mental note to download it when I woke up- if it existed!  (It doesn't  :Sad:  ) I turned off the TV when another song came on so it wouldn't make me forget Paparazzi.  I went into the kitchen to find more of my old possessions strewn across the floor, and found an old journal from 2005.  Even though I knew I was dreaming, I lifted it and put it in my pocket, lest anyone read it.  :tongue2:  

Here I was woken up by noise downstairs.  I snapped straight from the dream to sleep paralysis.

----------


## J.D.

29.10.2009First WILD! (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had just awoken from my previous dream but I knew I could probably give it another go.  I couldn't feel any part of my body, but I had it in my head that feeling things is good to strengthen lucidity.   It felt like three of my fingers were touching an electronic button each.  I started pressing the buttons rhythmically, like I was drumming my fingers, and after about 20 seconds, the buttons fell off and dropped into my duvet.  This took me straight into a lucid dream. 
I was in the same house as before, except this time I wasn't wearing anything.  I saw my laptop on a desk in the middle of the room and tried to use it, just to see if it would work.  I got onto Facebook and tried to update my status for a laugh.  I tried to type in that I'd heard a decent cover version of Paparazzi, but I had lost the ability to type properly.  I kept accidentally erasing what I'd typed, and getting the spelling totally wrong.  I decided it wasn't that much of a loss, really, so I stood up, and saw two girls in bikinis walking past the front window.  One of them I knew, and she came inside.  Unfortunately I woke up as I approached her!

----------


## ArmoredSandwich

Pretty cool stuff! I haven't read everything yet but so far it's been a good read  :wink2:  

I like the pictures :O

----------


## THELUKESTIR

" I slowly walked around the house until I got to the living room. There was a big, old-fasioned, wood-pannelled TV in the corner playing a music channel. Robbie Williams was doing a cover of Lady Gaga's "Paparazzi". I thought it was rather good so I made a mental note to download it when I woke up- if it existed! (It doesn't  )" my favorite moment... for some reason blurring the lines between reality and dreams just astounds me

----------


## J.D.

Thanks for the positive comments, guys!  :smiley:  I've been away all weekend, but hopefully I'll have some new stuff to get down here tomorrow morning.





> " I slowly walked around the house until I got to the living room. There was a big, old-fasioned, wood-pannelled TV in the corner playing a music channel. Robbie Williams was doing a cover of Lady Gaga's "Paparazzi". I thought it was rather good so I made a mental note to download it when I woke up- if it existed! (It doesn't  )" my favorite moment... for some reason blurring the lines between reality and dreams just astounds me



 ::roll::  I was so gutted to find out it wasn't real too!  That was a bit of a strange experience, but amazing.  ::D:

----------


## J.D.

03.11.2009Fragments (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

My recall was pure terrible today.  I lay the blame on my weekend away, which basically amounted to a sleepless binge!  The following dream fragments are what I can remember from when I slept most of the evening after coming home.



I was crouching under a small arch or bridge, which looked a lot like a certain level in Halo 3.  I had a pet mouse with me which I could command to do whatever I wanted.  It kept making its way around in a big circle around me until I called it over.  Eventually I lost it because it was so small.

Memory blank

I was in some sort of race down a massively tall, snowy mountain with three other guys.  There was a blizzard on and visibility was poor.  I managed to get a lead on the others by launching myself off ledges and landing on ones below.  The depth of the snow cushioned my landing each time.
I think a white cat featured in this dream somehow... Can't place it though!

----------


## J.D.

04.11.2009Invasion (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

The first thing I remember is watching a kind of cutscene where the Earth was being invaded by an alien army.  There were thousands of different kinds of troops suddenly on the ground- men in armour, monsters, spiders the size of skyscrapers, giant floating octopuses and what looked like a blue lantern fish, also enormous.  The human-looking men in armour were very close in appearance to the Necromonger army from the movie "The Chronicles of Riddick".



In this cutscene, the (very diverse) army arrived on earth, immediately overwhelmed any resistance and burrowed down to the centre of the earth where they set up a base.  All the huge floating monsters guarded the hole and would occasionally emerge to attack the surface.  The alien base was a huge underground hollow with a pillar in the middle.  The interior of this pillar served as an HQ.

I was on a motorbike being chased by enemy soldiers, also on bikes.  The path I took was through a ruined city.  Everything was crumbling and the ground was basically thick ash.  Every so often some kind of flying bat creature would dive bomb me and I would have to leap backwards off the bike and be dragged along behind it.  It got me covered in dirt but I avoided the flying thing.

I reached a tall and intact building on a street corner where I found a few guys hiding out.  The enemy army surrounded us and demanded that I come outside.  I walked out to meet them, and to my surprise, the enemy leader took off his helmet and approached me.  I can't remember what we talked about, but it turned out that all the enemy soldiers were slaves to one person, who was now in residence at the centre of the Earth.  I found out that even the giant blue floating lantern fish (which looked shit-scary), was actually called Nigel, and didn't like being the only enormous lantern fish in the army.

The rest of this dream is a bit of a blur, but I think it might have made a good movie!

----------


## J.D.

05.11.2009Disneyland (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in some sort of water park, in what I assumed to be Disneyland.  There were lots of winding and interlinking channels of quite deep water, in which people were swimming and boats were sailing.  I was on one of these boats, which was being driven by Beyoncé. :S I sat in the seating area in the back while she drove from just above us.  After taking off, we took a right turn to head off down the nearest channel.  I thought several times the boat was going to hit one of the people swimming past, but we were lucky.  A short way along, everybody on the boat jumped into the water, which had a slight current like a lazy river.  I then saw that the other people from the boat were the cast of Friends.  I swam over, but to my horror, realised I had no swimming shorts on.  I swam quickly away round a bend, where I came to a shop.  I jumped out of the water and put a towel round me and went inside.

The shop was pretty small and poorly organised.  Everything was either stuffed into shelves or crammed into wicker baskets on the floor.  The shopkeeper seemed a bit strange to me.  He had short light-brown hair and wore glasses.  I got the feeling from him that something wasn't right.  I wandered round the shop, and suddenly became very dizzy, like I was drunk.  I would walk from one wall to another, and if I encountered another person on the way, I would fall past them onto the nearest surface that could support my weight.  This could be a shelf, wall or fridge of drinks.  The guy at the counter looked at me suspiciously.  I finally got the balls to go up and ask him whether he sold swimming shorts.  He told me he did and pointed at a wicker basket on the floor.  I was disappointed to find that they weren't quite swimming shorts.  They were made of a rough material and were pretty flimsy.  

Right here in my dream I had a strange psychic experience, which ended up being totally pointless.  I only wonder why it was in my dream at all!  I looked at the price on the shorts and thought, "I bet it's something ridiculous like 90 dollars..."  Just then, an ad was finishing on the radio, which said, "...now only 90 dollars!"  I thought this was strange but thought no more of it.  When I found the price it was in fact $40.  I asked the shopkeeper if I could try them on and he said, "We don't do that."  I was getting annoyed with this guy and it was getting dark outside so I just bought them and left through the back door so as not to waste any more time.

Out the back was a hill.  The back of the shop was at the top, and I could see down the hill for miles, until where it turned into forest.  There were numerous bumps in the hill and a train track wound up it.  Suddenly, people started running past me down the hill, shouting that Voldemort was coming.  I thought this was unlikely but didnt want to chance it so I took off after them.  The sky suddenly went completely dark, with a greenish tinge.  I found I could run very fast indeed downhill, and was soon at the front of everyone else.  I paused to look back at the shop, where I saw two black smoke trails crash downwards into the shop in a "V" formation.  The shop collapsed, and most of the people I was with screamed.  (I wish I could have become lucid here, then gone back and opened up a can of whoopass.)  We kept on running, and tried to stay out of the line of sight from the shop by keeping to the right and putting trees and the corners of buildings between us.  We had to avoid trains which were now coming up the hill frequently.  They were the kind of small trains you would see in a theme park, which are used to give tours, except they were loaded up with supplies of some kind.  I found I was able to jump through the gaps in the carriges and keep my speed up, so that's what I did as often as possible.  

We ran right up to the forest, where we found a river.  I wasn't wide or deep, but very mossy on both sides, so it was difficult to see where the drop was.  When I got over, I looked to my right, and saw about 15 of what I can only describe as "vine men", advancing on me.  They looked very manacing, but some intuition told me that they weren't looking for a fight.  I listened carefully and could hear music playing.  Then I noticed that the vine men were actually dancing in time to it.  I took up the dance as well, and they seemed a lot happier.


The last I can remember of this dream is falling asleep in the forest.

----------


## J.D.

05.11.2009"I am Iron Man" (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I only remembered that this dream existed at all when I was typing up the previous one.  It's strange to think that we probably have lots of great dreams that disappear into the void when we don't remember them.  Seems like a real waste.  Anyway, just glad I saved this one!

I was being held prisoner in a bunker-turned-prison, much like in the Ironman movie- except better lit.  At the start of the dream, I had already built the suit and was commencing my escape.  I busted down the thick steel door and about ten guards came running at me.  However, in the dust that was kicked up by the door being broken, I was somehow able to sneak to the other side of them without being noticed.  Once the dust settled and they saw me (with horror, I might add), I proceeded to "dish it out" on my captors, using a combination of super-powered kicks and flying beatdowns with my forearm plates.  They never stood a chance, and soon I was free.




I found myself in the main hall of what appeared to be a cathedral.  I had emerged from one of the secluded doors at the back corner.  The celing was very high, there might have been a dome on top.  It was then that I noticed Hitler standing looking up at some artwork.  I immediately knew that he was the one who was keeping me prisoner, and I resolved to piss him off before my rocket-powered blast-off to freedom.  I tried to get his attention.  I started off with "Yo dickhead!"  But he didn't even acknowledge the noise of my voice.  I decided to try a different tact.  "Mein Führer!" I shouted.  Hitler of course, couldn't resist, and turned right round ready to do the nazi salute.  I was ready for him, and sent a marble bust his way which hit him clean in the stomach.  Then I turned around and took off straight through the front pillars.

I then woke up at home.  It felt like some time had passed since I escaped from Hitler.  I was awoken by someone bringing me a delivery of a huge box.  I ripped it open and to my surprise, there were the parts for an upgraded version of my suit inside.  As I opened all the individual packets, it struck me how much this looked like a futuristic toy.  The designs on the box and instructions seemed very professional and, well, market-friendly.  When I put it together and got inside, I looked a lot more like Optimus Prime than Iron Man, even the colours.





I definately preferred this suit over my last one.  (I never found out what happened to it)  It had the ability to transform into some sort of supercar, with me in the driving seat.  I tested it out in the street outside my house and found that it could hover and fly extremely fast.  One time, when it was in "car mode", I pressed a button on the dashboard which was surrounded by purple neon lights.  The roof closed on me and the car shot forward.  I couldn't see where it was going, and it made a sound like a spaceship.

I passed out, but when I woke up, I was five hundred(ish) years in the future.  It was night time, and I walked into the first building I saw.  Luckily, it was full of people waiting to explain everything to me.  Small blank of missing time here...  I had fallen asleep in a hammock in an upstairs room of this building.  The room was windowed on all sides, and was full of people.  There was the atmosphere of a party having finished earlier in the night.  People were standing around talking and sipping drinks, and there was a purpleish glow which was the only source of light.  I got up and walked to the window.  It overlooked, about half a mile below, an enormous highway 30 lanes wide, full of traffic.  I was surprised that the roads were so full this early in the morning, but I remembered that I knew nothing about the future and this could be normal.  There were some cars and lorries that I could clearly see were fuelled by petrol (not sure how I inferred this, maybe because they looked just like their modern-day counterparts)- but some others which were like skeletal frames of vehicles.  These seemed to have no fuel tank on board, and I could only imagine that they worked by somehow absorbing power from elsewhere using the white umbrella-shaped dome on their roofs.  I said to a guy next to me, "I see you haven't completely abandoned petrol then?"  He smiled and nodded.  I asked him how the white-umbrella vehicles were powered, but he was quite secretive.  Through listening to the comments of people around the room, I deduced that they were somehow harnessing radiation which hit the earth naturally (day or night- not solar) from space and using it as power.





This is the closest vehicle in appearace that I could find to the radiation-powered vehicles from the future.  Just imagine a great big white umbrella on top.

I begged the other people at the party to tell me exactly what this new power source was, but they wouldn't, because I was from the past.  I said, "It's not like I'm going to go back and patent the idea, then get filthy rich, I have no interest in that!"  (In actual fact, that's exactly what I intended to do lol)  :wink2:   They still refused and I was forced to admit defeat and head back outside.When I got back to my car, I saw someone trying to steal it.  I had set up a password and biometric ID scans so nobody could use it but me, but I saw that she had already changed the password.  She ran for it, but I caught up to her and she told me the password without much interrogation. 

I made it back to my time with no real bother and spent a long time flying up hills really fast and taking off, transforming in mid air and landing in the upright position.

----------


## J.D.

05.11.2009Ballroom Dancing (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This either a fragment of a dream or just a really short dream.  I'm inclined to think the latter, as anything small I remember of a dream ususally leads me to remember a bit more than what I've got here.

I was in the ballroom of a giant cruise ship.  It was ornately decorated, and there was a fountain in the middle.  Two or three people were dancing in an old-fashioned way to some classical music.  I was with a girl who wanted to dance with me, but I kept refusing.  In real life my dancing amounts to little more than getting wasted and bobbing around to the beat of the music.  I thought this probably wouldn't cut it.  However, she managed to persuade me and we started to dance.  I was getting embarrassed because I was hopeless, but I suddenly gained confidence out of nowhere and was ballroom dancing like a master in a few seconds.  I might have been aware it was a dream and that would have been the thing that gave me confidence, but I can't remember.

----------


## J.D.

06.11.2009Nice Long Lucid (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I can't remember what I was dreaming about before becoming lucid- the lucid part is all I could force myself to remember!  

I was standing in the car park of a shopping centre near my house and I _was_ Homer Simpson.  I don't know how that happened but I thought, "Right, enough of this!" and changed myself back to normal after a few tries, one of which nearly woke me up.  I had to rub my hands together and forget about my physical body- soon I was back to stability.  I was then picked up in the family car we had back in the 90's, a big Ford Galaxy.  My whole family was in the car, and I had the back two seats to myself.  I was desperate to get out and try to fly or something, and I thought of opening up the boot and taking off out the back, but everything seemed *so* real it was hard for me to do something that might kill me if in fact it _was_ real.  

For the second time ever, I remembered to do a reality check.  I looked down and counted my fingers.  Sure enough, there was an indeterminate number on each hand, maybe six.  I leaned forward to show it to my brother, but I can't remember his reaction.  I was completely sure this was a dream, but I was still impeded from jumping out of the moving car by my self-preservation instict.  I'll have to train myself to remember that this is only useful when I'm awake!  Maybe I'll deliberatly do something suicidal next time and see what happens.  I was then distracted by waving at a girl driving the car behind.  I used to know her from school, but havn't seen her since.  She didn't see me at first, and I could see that she looked very sad.  When she did notice me, she gave a very half-assed wave and turned away.

Despite wanting to do something extreme, I thought I might as well go along with the dream.  I was content just knowing that I was dreaming and marvelling at how real everything looked/felt.  The car stopped and we went inside a house we havn't lived in for five years.  At first it looked like the one house, but once again, it was an amalgamation of more than one of the houses I've lived in.  I walked up to the kitchen table, looking to try some food.  I went for a mini Cadbury's Crunchie.  It tasted just like it should in real life, maybe nicer- I'm not even very fond of Crunchies.  Once everybody was inside, I noticed that the door had been left open.  I ran at it and jumped into the air, drop-kicking it in such a way that it bounced off the wall and slammed shut.

I woke up here.

----------


## J.D.

06.11.2009X-Factor (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

After waking up from my previous dream, I gave it another go.  This time it was incredibly easy to go straight back in.  I remembered a technique I had used in a previous WILD attempt, where I imagined my dream body rhythmically pressing buttons.  I did this again, and a dream formed up around me in a few seconds. 

I felt a real sense of "entering the matrix", where I was lost for a fraction of a second, then _zoom_ I was in.  I had arrived in my friend's house after a night out.  We went into the front porch and were greeted by my friend's mum.  I said, "Hey, how's it going?" to her, and she replied, "Not bad, John, not bad."  With that she turned around and walked into the living room, where my friend's family were watching the X-Factor.  God I hate the X-Factor...  Like before, I wanted to do something outrageous, but I was scared to, in case this was real life.  I don't know my friend's family well at all, and I think it might have been my nervousness that stopped me trying to bust through a wall or something.  I thought, "If this is real life, I will look like a proper dick if I try anything!"  I leant over the settee to look at the TV, and experienced a false awakening.

EDIT: The previous paragraph was curiously precognitive.  That exact situation happened in real life a couple of days later.  I had never been at that friend's house after a night out before, so it was quite a coincidence!  No doubt my mind was just simulating a possible scenario which, if I thought about it at the time, was quite likely to come true.

This was my first proper false awakening where I was in my own house and I actually got up out of bed to test if I was awake.  I'm not sure if I should do this section in dream colour or lucid colour, it was something in-between.  I threw my bedclothes off me and got up.  Looking down at my hands, I was surprised to find there were actually the correct number of fingers on each!  This really confused me, as I was pretty sure I was still asleep (or maybe sleepwalking!).  Everything was blurry and the room started spinning slowly.  I became very dizzy and stumbled around the room bumping into walls and my TV- but staying on my feet.  -This is how I know for sure it was a false awakening; if I was stubling around my room I would most certainly have hit the deck because half my floorspace is covered in piles of clothes and unpacked suitcases!  These were absent at the time, but there when I woke up for real.  I think I fell back into a normal dream.

----------


## J.D.

06.11.2009Attack of the Giant Hand (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was the character of Chev Chelios from the "Crank" movies.  I was in a car chase- I was doing the chasing.  Some woman was talking to me in an earpiece I was wearing, telling me where to go.  I reached a huge spaghetti juntion, and the car I was chasing sped off up a ramp, which had a barrier put in front of it immediately, preventing me from going that way.  The voice in my ear told me to keep following the road I was on; it would lead me to the same junction as the other car was approaching from a different direction.





As I got closer to this junction, I began to question my driving skills.  In real life, I can't drive, and I quickly lost confidence in my ability.  It was the fact that _I_ was driving which slowly brought me to lucidity.  (Becoming lucid in this case was not as immediate as the colour change implies!)  

I discovered that I could have fun driving, and totally forgot about the people I was chasing.  I weaved between lanes, pissing off other drivers, and had several near-misses.  Before long, it was getting dark and I was driving in countryside.  There was a narrow bridge going over a river that my car could just about fit over (turns out it was a 4x4), and I put the boot down to fly over it.  As, I landed, I saw a white van pulling out of a field to my right, and I had to swerve dangerously to miss it.  I ended up flipping the car into a field on the left.  It landed upright however, and undamaged.  By some miracle it stopped just before hitting a caravan which was parked beside me.  I was a bit shaken, and decided to take a rest in the back seat.  It was now night time.

I happened to glance out the left window, and saw a horrifying sight.  It was a giant, disembodied hand, crawling over the top of the caravan.  It was like a giant (non-green) version of the hand from the Addams Family.  It was scuttling about like a huge spider, then it made right for me.  I was shit scared, and although I knew I could make it disappear if I wanted, it seemed like less effort to force myself awake.  For half a second, I could see the spider-hand on the car window "overlaid" on my duvet.  Kinda weird.

----------


## J.D.

09.11.2009Diving for Treasure (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

The dream started with two guys sitting in a castle trying to roll a joint.  They were trying to smoke a dead mouse.  The dead mouse was stolen from the ingredients cupboard of an evil wizard who lived in the castle.  He often kept people as slaves, and these two were his current ones.  The men were then summoned (by a booming voice) to the wizard's room.   The castle was dilapidated in general, but the wizard's room was the worst.  It had no celing, and most of the walls were broken down around it.  There was snow on the floor and a blue aura of coldness.  The wizard was enraged when he saw the mouse-joint, and blasted the slave holding it out of the room.  The other ran after him.  The booming voice then said that all slaves were to head down to the lake to search for treasure for the wizard.  

This is the first part where I became involved in the dream.  It was a difficult walk to the lake.  Me and about 7 other people had to cross over the top of a high, rocky ridge.  When we got to the top we could see the lake.  I said something to the effect of, "Jesus fuck, we won't find anything in a lake that size!" 





Everyone seemed to automatically know that whatever we were looking for would be on the very bottom.  The lake was really deep, and we didn't have any diving gear.  I decided to run and dive into the water to get a head start.  I took a run up and jumped off a small cliff, superman style.  As soon as I left the edge, I saw that the drop was a lot greater than I thought.  In fact, I had misjudged my dive so much that I was going to land in the shallow area by the shore, where the water was only inches deep.  What shocked me into lucidity here was that when I landed, I wasn't dead or in any pain.  I jumped up in the air and took off gliding over the surface of the water.  I had a bit of trouble with this, because it seemed I could only glide like a paper aeroplane, rather than control my altitude.  I ended up back in the water, and immediately went down to the very bottom.  It was murky, muddy and dark at that depth, and I could just about make out some other people in the distance searching for something.  I felt sorry for them because they were having to come up for air, whereas I could breathe.  When I resurfaced, the rest of the people in the lake were being forced to swim and find whatever the wizard wanted by a fat woman with a kind of cattle prod.  She looked like pure evil, and would shock anyone who came into the shallows for a rest.  She was cackling maniacally as she did this.  I vowed to get her.  I submerged again (I could move faster underwater) and kicked off the ground in such a way that I would come up right beneath her.  I was exactly right, and resurfaced at her back.  I grabbed her hair with one hand, and shoulder with the other.  With my right foot, I kicked her in the spine, breaking her in half.  

After this encounter, I tried to teach the other DC's how to breathe underwater.  I said, "I'm able to do this because I know I'm actually sleeping safely at home and can't drown!"  Turned out this made me lose lucidity because while I was demonstrating, my subconcious convinced me that I was sleepwalking _in the dream_, and I was only able to breathe underwater because I was asleep and didn't need as much oxygen.

----------


## Genova_Bean

LOL ... I bet that dead mouse joint would be harsh! LMAO  ::D:

----------


## J.D.

10.11.2009Bin Lid Frisbee (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was across the street from my old house playing some sort of game.  I had to throw the lid of an american-style garbage can into a large bucket on the front lawn of my house.   The game was very long and intricate, but I can only remember this small section.   I threw the bin lid in the way you would a frisbee, but when I saw that it was going to miss by miles, I pointed my finger at it (while it was in flight) and redirected it in such a way that it started to orbit the bucket.  The orbit was huge and irregular.  It went down to the bottom of my street and back up again, and sometimes went to the other end.  I don't remember what happened next, but after some time it actually landed right inside the bucket.  I told an onlooker that it had been orbiting for nearly half an hour.  I was very pleased with myself.

----------


## J.D.

10.11.2009Violent Storm (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Me and a few friends were staying in a caravan I used to own, except it was on top of a hotel.  From the living room window, all you could see was the sea, with the beach below.  It was early evening, maybe six o'clock, but the people in the carvan next to us kept telling us to keep the noise down.  This went on for a while, until a huge storm brewed.  The wind was so loud you could barely hear anything over it, and the rain was being blown completely horizontally.  There were 20 metre high waves crashing outside.  I commented to whoever was sitting beside me, "Look how strong the wind is, it's making the waves break sideways.  I'm glad we're inside!"  The waves were indeed breaking long-ways across the beach, and spray was getting blown away by the wind.  I looked out the back window and was surprised to see a man in a hat and trenchcoat walking his dog along the street.  The wind barely seemed to be affecting him.

----------


## J.D.

I plan to wake up at 4:30 and attempt my first WBTB... I'll report back whether or not it's a success.  -wish me luck!

EDIT: No success with the WILD, I couldn't get into a dream!  Maybe I didn't sleep for long enough before the attempt or I was in a bad position.  I'll have to adjust my sleeping pattern to something more regular, that'll probably help.  I did have a very long logical and vivid dream after that though, which I'll post if I get time.  :smiley:

----------


## ArmoredSandwich

> Suddenly, people started running past me down the hill, shouting that Voldemort was coming. I thought this was unlikely



Haha, no shit! XD


Nice dreams!  :wink2:

----------


## J.D.

I should have questioned it a bit more and might have become lucid!  I realise how stupid that sounds!  ::lol::  Thanks for reading  :wink2:

----------


## J.D.

Major Dream Sign Discovered!

Something I really have to look out for in my dreams from now on is getting my phone wet.  I know it's not in any dreams here, but the past few years it's cropped up excessively.  I'll be swimming, or fall into a lake or something, then find to my horror that my mobile phone was in my pocket the whole time.  When I check it, it works fine!  This has actually happened about 12 times in dreams and never in real life.  I guess it must be something I'm subconsciously paranoid about...  So far, every time this has happened, I've merely gone, "Phew, thank god!", set my phone somewhere safe, then gone swimming again! 
I'll have to look out for this in future.  :smiley:

----------


## J.D.

16.11.2009Kicked Out of WWE (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was at a leisure centre to go swimming.  However, the pool was in the middle of a concert arena, and there were thousands of seats around the outside.  I already had my shorts on, so I walked down the steps to the pool.  The steps were irregularly spaced horizontally, so I had to do sort of a leaping jog to get down. 
I was in the pool for a while, chatting to someone I knew, but cannot now remember.  I wasn't really "swimming", more sort of floating about at the shallow end.  Then I bumped against a wall and felt something in my pocket.  To my horror, I realised I had left my phone in my pocket.  I climbed out of the pool thinking, "Shitshitshitshit..."  However, when I checked for damage, the phone worked fine, and barely even had any water on it.   I really should have noticed this mega-obvious dream sign!  It happens all the time.   I walked back up the steps I had come in from to leave my phone somewhere safe.  When I got to the top, I saw a family I knew.  I asked if I could leave my phone with their stuff, and explained the miracle of it having gone in the pool and survived.  I am a bloody moron.  I then went back down to the pool.

A little bit of missing memory here, the next thing I remember was sitting in a seat (still in the stadium), watching wrestling.  The pool had been covered over and there was now a ring in the middle.  I think this was brought on from watching an episode of South Park which was about wrestling.  The whole stadium was filled with people, there were probably about 15,000.  I stood up and started jumping about excitedly (which is weird, I don't even like wrestling), knocking into people.  One of the burly security guards, who was wearing a light blue t-shirt said something along the lines of "Alright, that's it, you're coming with me!" and he escorted me up the steps out of the stadium.  I became lucid here, probably because that sort of thing never happens to me.  :tongue2:  The security guard was going back inside, leaving me at the top of the steps.  I thought, "Fuck this guy, I'll do whatever the hell I want!"  So I ran at the steps, very fast, and took a leap off the top.  I soared for about 10 metres, and landed halfway down.  I took another running jump from one of the longer steps and this time I flew over a large section of the crowd.  I landed on my front, on top of a load of people in their seats.  What happened next was a sort of crowd-surfing situation crossed with sledging.  The seats were tiered, so I surfed downhill on top of people until I came to a stop at an empty seat, which I slid smoothly into, as if nothing had happened.  Another security guard saw me, and chased me back up the steps and outside again.  

I was thinking of more ingenious ways to screw with the security guys, and I was suddenly compelled to run and slam into a nearby wall.  I knew, somehow, that on the other side of the wall was a bull enclosure, housing thousands of bulls, which were somehow important for the show.  It was very cramped in the bull room, and as I bumped at my side, I moved one bull.  This caused a massive chain reaction which ended up making every single bull stampede out the other side of the enclosure and into the stadium.  They burst out at the highest tier of seats, and stampeded over thousands of people.  The destruction was awesome.  The security guards had no idea what to do.  I was very satisfied, and told my story to people outside the stadium.  I lost lucidity near the end.

----------


## J.D.

16.11.2009Accidental "Almost" WILD (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I went to bed after staying up until about 4:00am playing the new Call of Duty game.  My brother and I had been swapping the controller over at each death for most of the night, but I stayed up after him because I wasn't tired.  When I went to bed, I found that the sound of gunfire, the rumble of helicopter guns and the clinking of bouncing grenades were ringing in my ears.  Well, I say ringing, but I had the TV on low volume, so my ears weren't actually ringing, but if I listened in my head, that's all I could hear.  I concentrated on these noises, which just formed up naturally.  I made them more intense and I became deeply relaxed after about only 10 minutes.  If the noises were actually real, they would have been roaring right now, they were all I could hear.  I had a feeling of what I can only describe as "my brain vibrating", and my mind was completely and utterly blank.  Then my brother handed me the controller.  "Here you go," he said.  "No thanks," I replied, "You have another go, I'm quite relaxed doing... wait..."  I surprised myself when I remembered I was still in bed and was shocked awake.  Maybe a new WILD induction technique there, "fake-hearing-induced LD" lol

----------


## J.D.

16.11.2009WILD Attempt 2 (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I woke up at 6am to try a WILD, and had a little more success than last time.  I had a false awakening in my old house.  It was nearly completely dark but I knew where I was because of the position of the bed against the wall and facing away from the window.  Oddly, it wasn't this that told me I was lucid.  I checked my hands and had no idea how many fingers I had.  The dream wasn't very stable, so I decided to shout "Stabilise!" -They say that works!  It probably would have worked, but I don't think my body was relaxed enough and I woke up for real.

----------


## J.D.

16.11.2009Living in a Church (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This dream had a pretty logical and coherent plot, but no real direction or point.  A good read though.

I was in some sort of underground facility.  At least I thought it was a bunker or something but it turned out to be a department store with many, many floors and departments.   I saw two girls from across the store, and I somehow knew I had to escape from them.  I ran out to the stairs, from where I intended to go down as far as possible and hide.  I had a kind of "dream memory", where I "remembered" a technique to getting down the stairs quickly.





I held on to the bannister at the top of each section of stairs and threw myself over the steps down to the next level.  That way, I didn't have to waste time taking steps individually.  Every single level had signs saying what could be found there, but I can't remember what a single one said.  I can almost visualise the sign I was looking for (which was on the lowest floor), but couldn't tell you what it said.

I went through the door at the bottom floor and found myself in a big underground room.  The ceiling was as high up as the top floor which I had just come from, and there were glass balconies and benches dotted around.  The room was full of people who looked like they were preparing to go into hibernation.  I got the impression it might have been coming up to Christmas, as people were selling decorations, and everybody was wrapped up in thick coats.  They looked like a tribe of people who maybe live in the underground every winter.  They all seemed to know each other.  I passed through the room and glanced up to my left to see the two mysterious girls glaring down at me from one of the balconies.  I picked up the pace and jogged through a stone archway which looked like the exit to the surface.  On the way I found some strange coins in my pocket which I didn't recognise, but they seemed to be valuable because some kids ran up and asked me for one. 

I can't quite remember what happened next, but something definitely did lead on from the last section to the next.  I had got myself a house.  It was inside a very old limestone church, which was apparently attached to my school.  The walls and ground outside were the kind of white/light yellow limestone rocks you find in the South of France.   




^^ Imagine that scene, but with rocky ground outside and crumblier walls.  There were small spaces between the bricks in the corners, and the only entrance which worked was around the back and quite inconvenient to get to.  Inside, there was quite a lot of space.  My bed was in the middle of a large room, and was almost vertical for some reason.  I would have had to strap myself into it to avoid slipping out the bottom.  The ground inside was bare and rocky, much like the outside, and there were a few weeds.  The interior layout was "open plan"- most of the walls had fallen down.  The living room had a stone bench carved out of the wall with a blue matress on top as a cushion.  This also doubled as a bed.  The kitchen had a similar bench/bed.  

Three of my friends who I hadn't seen in ages came to visit.  One of them I don't really like, and I was kind of annoyed that he turned up unannounced.  We ended up having a really random conversation where he told me how terrified he was of big dogs, specifically Alsatians (German Shepherd).  He kept repeating "Alsatians" over and over and shuddering.

We decided to go somewhere, might have been into town, but I missed the taxi the rest of them got in, so I started to walk.  It was raining heavily and I became very unstable.  It was like I was drunk, stumbling around and having difficulty staying upright.

I eventually got back to my new house, where it was hot and sunny.  I was with my brother for some reason.  I spotted a quick way round the back of the church, through a trench with builders working on it.  There was a black, barbed wire fence running along the sides of the trench, and large amounts of it on the ground.  It was here that I realised I was not wearing any socks or shoes, or a t-shirt.  Suddenly my brother went berzerk, and attacked me with a length of barbed wire.  I fought him off, and ended up with lots of quite deep gashes in my back and chest.  Strangely, there was no blood, just deep wounds.  I probably should have got this dream sign...  The police and ambulance arrived, and a nurse examined my wounds.  I was still holding a piece of barbed wire for self defense.  My brother then stepped quickly over to me and cut a gash in his own neck using my piece of wire, to try and incriminate me.  I said to the police guy, "What the hell?! Tell me you saw that!"  He grunted and wrote something down in his notebook.

----------


## J.D.

16.11.2009The FACE (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This was the creepy result of a false awakening and the position of a certain painting in my room.  
There is a painting of a cow on the wall opposite my bed, so I can see it when I lie on my back.  This invaded my dreams.

I had a false awakening in my own bed, and I looked at the wall opposite me.  I saw that the painting on my wall was not a cow as I had always imagined, but a face in disguise.  When I looked at the painting when I wook up, in semi-darkness, I could see where it might me mistaken for a scary face.  In the light it's just a cow, and I can no longer make out a face other than the cow's.  The face had come halfway out of the painting- its nose was about 3 inches from the canvas.  It looked a bit like this, only scowling more. 




Even worse, it was alive.  I was lying in bed and it started insulting me, telling me it had been watching me ever since the painting had been put there (over a year).  It then proceeded to list off all my worst fears and telling me they were true, and laughing at me.  It had a posh but gravelly English accent and a wheezy laugh/cackle.  

It was truly hideous.  I decided enough was enough, I'm going to burn it.  I knew there was a fire in the fireplace downstairs at the minute and I planned to stuff the painting in it.  To shut him up I wrapped a brown towel round the whole painting and held his face to my chest.  I was kind of worried about him biting me.

Then I had another false awakening!  This time the painting was actually of the pokemon Venonat.

----------


## J.D.

17.11.2009Going To War (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This one started at the lead up to the battle of Helm's Deep, from Lord of the Rings.  I was Aragorn, doing that thing where he swings the kid's sword about.  I swung it around very fast indeed, then gave it back to him and he did the same.  I said, "That sword is good.  Any sword which has seen the fires of the Second Age will be strong."  Presumably this is something Aragorn would say, I can't make head nor tail of it.  I went to the armory, where I picked up a large amount of plate armour.  My helmet was stifling.  It covered my entire face apart from two very small slits for eyeholes.  I decided to keep it open until I saw the enemy.

We then recieved the order to troop outside.  My squad ran ahead of the rest, jumping over cordons and pushing past people to get to the front of the line.  I soon found out the purpose of this was to be the first to the tanks.  Yes, tanks.  I simply followed the rest of them up a steep hill to where three bright yellow tanks were parked.  Apparently all the vehicles, helicopters and artillery in this army were a kind of canary-yellow metal.  The inside of the tank was just like the interior of a touring caravan.  There wasn't much in the way of military controls- one driver, one gunner and several passengers.  I was one of the passengers.  A girl who was sitting opposite me on the corner settee asked if I'd ever read the works of the three ancient poets.  I said I had, and promptly pulled out a book which contained translations of the plays and poems of three ancient Greek poets.  One of them was Sophocles.  I can't remember what the other two were.  



Our tank followed a convoy of vehicles out of the base, and spent a lot of time patrolling roads near my house.  There were yellow battleships in every river and yellow trucks on every road, but no sign of the enemy.  Suddenly, one of the tanks in front of us stopped, and a guy on a yellow moped dropped out the bottom.  The tank drove on, but the guy on the bike had some difficulty starting his engine.  He got it started just in time to avoid being flattened by an oncoming bus.  I was bored of sitting in the tank, so I got on our tank's moped and dropped out.  I found that it was pretty slow, and it was a lot of effort to keep up with the convoy, as they kept making unexpected turns.  In the end, the enemy never did materialize.

----------


## J.D.

17.11.2009Time-Travelling Assassin (Non-lucid)
NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID


This dream took place, maybe 50 years in the future, judging by the technology in the cars.  I was chasing a girl who had information I needed.  I followed her down a winding mountain road with very long corners.  I had to do some drifting in my car, but this was no problem as the car was controlled by all sorts of high-tech computers and could drift all day if it needed to.  In the girl's car was another guy, who I think was japanese.  I chased them to the very bottom of the mountain, and into a barley field.  She finally admitted defeat and stopped in a clear patch to see what I actually wanted.  I pulled up alongside and asked her a question about the future.  I can't remember what it was exactly, only that it involved war in some way.  She immediately got very cagey and paranoid.  Then a voice from her car's computer said, "Analysing vehicle... This car is unregistered and is therefore illegal." (Talking about mine) I explained that I had brought the car back with me from the future and it was important to me.  The girl refused point blank to answer my question, but hinted that a certain woman was the only one who could.  She sped off back up the hill so fast (using nitro) that her un-seatbelted companion was thrown backwards out of the car.  (It was a convertible)  I offered him a ride, since I planned to follow her anyway.  

I explained my predicament to the japanese guy on the way up the hill, and he gladly cooperated.  He told me that this "crazy cat lady" as he called her, could answer my questions, and that the girl I had just met was more than likely on her way to see her right now.  He gave me directions to the housing development where she lived.  On the way, he phoned the girl in the other car, but so as not to make her more paranoid, said only that I had offered him a lift, and he had accepted.  I got out of the car at a road on the edge of the general area where my companion told me the woman lived.  I suddenly had the power to fly, but thought nothing of it.  I floated over several identical white houses.  They were all somewhere between wooden houses and trailer homes, and all had a small garden.  Sometimes I would land and have a quick look around to see if this looked like the place I was after.  I was able to tell by looking out for pet gravestones.  I reasoned that if this woman was as into cats as the japanese guy had said, I would find some sort of evidence in the garden.  About the tenth garden I landed in had no grass, just stones.  I saw that there was an unmistakable cat gravestone in the middle, but a lot of dog crap around the garden.  The japanese guy landed beside me and looked puzzled.  Then an old woman of about 55 came out of the back door.  He said, "That's her!"  I went to approach her to ask my question, but was interrupted by the girl, who followed the woman out of the house.  She was very angry at me for having followed her, but even angrier at her friend for helping me.  She berated him for about 2 minutes, during which time I couldn't get a word in edgeways to speak to anyone.  I entertained myself my doing flying pushups on the fence.  My feet would levitate in the air directly above my head, and I would push myself up and down. 

Eventually they stopped arguing, and to my surprise, I was invited inside by the old woman.  The girl and guy waited in the garden.  It turned out she was definately more of a dog woman than a cat woman, I could smell dog in the house.  I talked to her for a few minutes (I still can't remember what was so important) and she went to a cupboard and got out some parchment.  It looked very old, but she said it was a newspaper from the future, during the war.  She put it on a stand in the middle of the kitchen and squirted some kind of brown liquid on it.  This made writing and pictures appear on the parchment, which had been almost blank before.  I tried to read it, but then the woman's husband came in.  He was japanese as well, and enormous.  He was quite old, but looked like an ex-sumo wrestler or something.  He was angry and afraid, and tried to destroy the parchment with the top of a broom handle.  He said, 
"No! You can't read this! It says I become involved with warlords in the future! We shouldn't know things like this, I don't want to know!"  I tried to stop him, but he was immensely strong.  At this time the girl burst into the kitchen and grabbed the parchment.  She threw it out into the back garden, looking as terrified as the huge man.  I remembered reading something on the parchment, a poem, which included the line, "...the way out through a quick stone passage..."  Suddenly the ground started to shake and the roof began to cave in.  However, more than the roof was falling.  It was as if the house was in a cave, and rocks were falling all around us.  For an instant, there was only one safe way out of the house.  So much rock had fallen that it created walls on either side of one single gap.  I could only see the girl.  I shouted, "Do you think this is the quick stone passage?" with a slight grin.  She seemed to agree and we both charged down it while rocks fell around and behind us, filling the passage in. 



When we reached the front door, there was a sheer drop below, of thousands of feet.  We dove head first off it without a second thought, a la Assassin's Creed.  On the descent, I saw an opening in the ground below, shaped like an eagle.  The girl saw it too, and we picked up incedible speed and flew right down it.  I somehow knew then that there would be symbols for a male and female eagle for us to follow at the bottom.  We landed in a giant underground lake, where we dove under.  She saw an opening marked with what was unmistakably a female eagle, and I saw a male eagle marker pointing me deeper.  The water was very dark and cold.  When I got to a certain depth, the stone walls of the lake opened up into a much wider underwater cave.  Unfortunately this is where I woke up.

----------


## J.D.

19.11.2009Lucid Fragment (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was hella-wasted last night so I barely dreamt- or I just can't remember dreaming much.  I did have one dream for sure though, where I became lucid for an extended period of time.

Suddenly I was lucid.  I have no memory of the events preceeding this, but I was at the top of many flights of stairs.  I hopped over the railing and fell down the space in the middle right to the bottom.  A bit of bad recall here... 
I was in the house of someone I knew, but cannot now remember.  I know that this person was male.  I showed him some levitation, which I wasn't very good at, but he was impressed anyway.  I realised I had been lucid for quite a while now, and as a mental exercise I tried to recall what led me to this place. i.e. my dream memory.  I know I remembered how I got there, but I don't know what I remembered... if that makes any sense.

EDIT: I just remembered more!  In my friend's house, I did a reality check.  I found I was able to put the fingers of my right hand through the palm of my left.  Fascinating!

----------


## J.D.

20.11.2009False Awakenings (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I tried to WILD in the morning- probably too late though, it was at the time I usually get up at.

1) False awakening in my own bed.  I thought "God sake, it must be these earphones I've got in, keeping me awake."  They were playing "Hey Jude" very loudly.  I was reluctant to take them out and turn off the player because it would mean moving.  I decided I had to in the end, because it would just go on to the next song.  I couldn't figure out how to turn the device off.  It was my brother's.  I probably should have questioned this a bit more and become lucid, but no such luck.

2) False awakening in my own bed. There was commotion downstairs, as if one of my brothers had just come home from school.  I drowsily got up and went down to investigate.  My brother said he had been to some sort of presentation in a science museum about the solar system and other planets.  He said that Princes William and Harry had been there, so it must have been a big deal.  He showed me a model of a planet he had made while there.  It was on orange superglued onto a slightly larger orange, but so tightly they loooked almost like one sphere.  There was a little mit of missing time, and the next thing I remember was walking up to the off-license to buy some kind of drink.  I then realised I didn't have my ID or money with me, but kept walking while I thought about what to do.  In real life I would have immediately turned round and gone back to my house to get what I needed, and I should have questioned the fact that I pointlessly walked on for ages here.

----------


## J.D.

I'm going to make a habit from now on to "question everything" and "feel everything" in my everyday life, see if that makes me have more lucid dreams.  I figure, if I get in the habit of asking myself, "Is this real? How do I know?" it'll carry over into my dreams.  DILD's here I come!

----------


## J.D.

21.11.2009The Pink Panther (WBTB)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This is the first time I've successfully WILDed!!  As in, gone back to bed with the intention of entering a lucid dream, and actually managing it.  Unfortunately it took me about an hour and a half after going back to bed before I finally cracked it.  I had almost given up and was getting majorly uncomfortable, so I rolled over.  I tried to let myself go to sleep normally, but retained just a _tiny_ bit of awareness.  

I visualised, quite clearly, myself looking in the mirror.  For some reason I was wearing my old school uniform.  I tried to take it off, starting with the tie, then the blazer.  The blazer is a rough kind of wool and I paid attention to how it felt in my hands.  About 2 seconds later I was dreaming.  Needless to say, I was incredibly pleased after waiting so long.  "Haha, jackpot!" I said.  The song which most accurately summed up how I was feeling then was the Pink Panther theme, so I had it play as I swung my blazer around and danced a bit. 



I noticed that I was in a supermarket full of people.  I couldn't see anyone I knew, so I started walking around (to the beat) looking for something or someone.  Along the way (in mid dance move), I glanced at my left hand and was pleased to see that I had about six fingers.  This satisfied me greatly and I hummed along with the Pink Panther tune.  Just for the sake of touching stuff, I picked up what seemed to be a small rubber ring and squeezed it, before trying to drop kick it.  Apparently my dream coordination is just as bad as in real life, because I scuffed it, and it only rolled away.  I thought, "Thank god this is a dream, if I was strutting around this cockily in real life then missed a kick like that I'd have to go die in a hole with embarassment!"

I woke up here.  Tried to DEILD but no luck.  I was kind of discouraged the past few days with lack of success, but at least I know I _can_ actually WILD- I'm back on track!  This was definitely one of my most vivid LD's, I'll have to practice this method.

----------


## J.D.

21.11.2009Nowhere Man (WBTB)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was still sleepy after the last WILD, so I went back to bed with the intention of actually sleeping, you know, for energy and such... lol

I got into another LD without much waiting about this time.  I was in the upstairs of what looked like a cross between an office building and university halls of residence.  I went into the living room, where there were two pink setees, a neon green rug, and an old-fashioned TV.  On one of the settees was a girl I know (fit).  There was a woman on her left (who might have been Cheryl Cole!) and a guy on her right, but I ignored them and we got it on.  

I have a little bit of missing time, but later on, I was wandering the corridors with the music of "Nowhere Man" by the Beatles playing at an ambient volume.  I lay down in the middle of the floor and tried to go to sleep.  I'm not sure why I did this, but I was definately still lucid.  I know because I wondered what would happen if somebody found me lying here the next morning, but I remembered that was impossible.

I then had a false awakening in a bed in the same building.  When I woke up I honestly believed I had been sleeping there, but a cynical part of me thought "Bollocks, no way..."  I did a reality check and sure enough, lots of fingers.  I got up to find that everybody was out of their rooms and standing in the hall outside mine.  I went out and saw they were all eating chocolate fingers.  I grabbed a couple and munched away.  

After this, the dream got very, very unstable, and I spent several minutes going in and out, and trying to integrate myself into different places.  I eventually either woke up or fell into a non-lucid.

----------


## J.D.

21.11.2009Punched in the face by Green Day (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I just remembered this. It must be the dream I slipped into after the last one.

I was in the passenger seat of my dad's car and he was driving.  We were on quite a long journey somewhere and I was very sleepy.  I thought I might try to WILD in the car.  (I wish this had worked and had made me lucid)  I closed my eyes and imagined what things we were passing, just as a mental exercise to see if I got it right.  When I openend my eyes much further down the road, I saw that I had estimated the distance travelled exactly right- we passed a blue petrol station just when I predicted we would.  I lifted an ice lolly out of the back seat (I didn't wonder why it wasn't melted lol) and ate it slowly as the journey continued.  

My dad then took a wrong turn and we ended up in a cul-de-sac where we didn't need to be.  I jumped in the back for more ice lollies.  He and I somehow swapped seats, so I was in the driving seat and he in the passenger side.  I didn't have a clue what I was doing and the car started to roll backwards.  I was shitting a brick because I didn't even know which pedal the brake was.  My dad managed to reach over with his foot and press it just before we crashed into a parked jeep.

A little bit of time later, I was getting out of the car at a Green Day concert.  I recently attended one and it was awesome! I was there with the same friend as I went to the real life concert with.  We went inside and the concert began.  We were in the standing area near the front.  There was some sort of catering company setting up a buffet of different kinds of chicken.  One of the caterers was standing right in front of us talking in an earpiece.  He told me and my friend to shut up because he couldn't hear.  I thought this was ridiculous, and said so.  He said if I didn't shut up he'd get security to throw me out.  I whispered something in my friend's ear and the guy said, "That's it, get out!"  I told him where to go, and all of a sudden, we were having an argument about the types of chicken at the buffet!

A few minutes later, Green Day left the stage with the concert unfinished.  Everyone started to leave, very disappointed.  On the way out, as a sort of apology, the three members of Green Day came out to autograph some stuff and get some pictures.  I was first in line to Billie-Joe Armstrong, the lead singer.  I asked if he would sign my ticket, and he was happy to.  He got out a marker and wrote his name neatly, but very fast, as if he was testing how fast he could physically write.  He wrote "Billie-Jo A" and kept missing the ticket when he tried to write "rmstrong".  Instead, he said, "Fuck it!" and slapped me in the face as he handed back the ticket.  The way he did it was intended to be friendly, but it was the strength of a full force punch!  One of my teeth was loose!  When I told people about it on the way back to the car, they were actually jealous that he had punched me and not them!

----------


## J.D.

22.11.2009Held Prisoner in my Own Mind (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

So far in my lucidity-chasing, all my dreams have been quite light-hearted affairs, and I haven't had a nightmare in about four years.  This one was different.  I was actually trapped in a scary situation, with the full knowledge that I was dreaming, wanting to wake up.  

A bit of background.  I'm hungover to the max today. Last night's binge would account for the tiredness and massive REM rebound I got as soon as I went to sleep in the evening.  I was also maybe not in the most positive frame of mind, which could have been a factor in all this.

I was sitting on a farm talking to my brothers.  I saw smoke rising in the distance.  After a while I could see flames.  The fire was getting very high, and soon after, fire engines pulled up near me.  I noticed one of the firefighters was my friend's dad, who I haven't seen for years.  My mum pulled up, driving a minivan, packed with people I knew.  She said everybody was going to visit somebody who lived near where the inferno was, to make sure she was ok.  I got in too, and we drove off. The car was packed out with people, and it was a bit of a tight squeeze, but there were enough seats.  

Instead of driving towards the fire, which was up the hill a bit, we drove downhill, and ended up at a beach.  My mum tried to drive up a sand dune unsuccessfully.  Next thing I knew, I was out of the car, standing in the middle of the beach.  The sun was setting, and the waves were quite high, but very far away.  There was a vast expanse of flat beach between me and the water.  I turned round to walk up the beach, but out of the corner of my eye I saw movement.  A single wave, about 2 feet high was sweeping silently (and very quickly) up the beach towards me.  I tried to outrun it, but it got me.  It soaked my phone in my pocket.  I recognised the dream sign, and became lucid.  I marvelled at how real my cold and wet clothes felt now that the water had receeded.  I then had the desire to get off the beach.  There was something eerie about standing alone in the middle of such an enormous wide open space in semi-darkness.  I'm not agoraphobic in real life, but something wasn't quite right here.  I tried to run up to the top of the beach, but I realised I was running but not actually getting anywhere. This was a bit scary, and I just wanted to wake up.

Then I had a false awakening. I was in my bed, and actually thought I had woken up.  I was like, "Thank god that's over!"  I looked down at my left hand and saw that it was glowing a purply-pink colour.  "Shit," I thought.  I got out of bed and wandered around to see where I was.  I was in what looked like a big hotel room.  Except there were no doors or windows, and the walls and floor were made of wood.  There wasn't much light, but I could see black square panels around the room.  I got a bit closer, and saw that they were holographic pictures.  As in, if you moved, the picture changed.  What was on them was pictures of my friends' heads.  Their heads weren't quite solid, they were grey on a black background.  As I moved across the room, they appeared to be shouting something at me quite desperately.  I really didn't like this scenario at all.  I went to look in a mirror out of curiosity.  I was wearing my dressing gown in the mirror, and my hair was a lot shorter than it is now. 

I then had another false awakening.  I looked at my hand, which had an indeterminate number of fingers.  I was getting a bit worried now.  I got out of bed and walked out into the room.  There was some sort of gameshow going on in the middle.  I didn't want to take part, but the host forced me to. 

Then I had ANOTHER false awakening. I was really relieved because I thought it was for real this time.  I looked at my hand, and it didn't even look like a hand.  This time, when I realised I was still dreaming, the music from The Twilight Zone played.  

Listen to this shit...

This freaked me right out, and I started shouting things like "Wake up!" and just screaming in general. No such luck.

Yet another FA.  This time I was in my own room, trapped in my bed and unable to move.  I could hear my mum outside the door.  I yelled, "Wake me up! Get in here and wake me up!"  She never did come in, and the Twilight Zone music played again.

Another one.  I was back in the windowless hotel room.  There were two guys doing some measuring.  I said, "Fuck this, I'm not playing the game any more," and decided to kill myself.  Handily enough, a noose was hanging from the celing.  I stood on a desk and put it round my neck. Yep, it's getting a bit heavy! As soon as I jumped off, the scene went into reverse.  Everything literally rewound around me, and there was even a "rewinding" indicator at the bottom of my view.

I had, maybe 15 false awakenings, and each time my hand was different.  The Twilight Zone music played every time I looked at it.  One time it was fat, then the hand of an old man, flashing psychadelically, missing altogether... the list goes on.  One time it looked normal until I realised I was actually missing a finger.  There was a stump. I nearly shat myself at the music that time.  I became increasingly desperate, and even tried holding my breath, in case that meant I was actually holding my breath in real life, and I might wake myself up by nearly suffocating.  It didn't work.

Eventually, of course, I did wake up, only 2 or 3 hours after I went to bed.  I very reluctantly checked my hand and it was fine.  I ran straight out of my room and downstairs.  I'm totally exhausted now, and maybe a bit afraid to go back to sleep!  Also, still enormously hung over and it's killing me.  I really hope I never have a repeat of that episode.  Like being stuck in the matrix and not being able to find a fucking phone!

EDIT: Had about 5 DILDs after that last night but each one of them caused a knee-jerk reaction of waking up instantly!

----------


## J.D.

23.11.2009The Terminal (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

The setting for this dream came straight from Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2.  I played the multiplayer level "Terminal" right before I went back to bed and it must have stuck.

I was exploring the level in my socks.  The floor was polished, so I was sliding along for long distances, almost as if I was wearing roller blades.  In the next room I was about to enter, I saw some poeple I knew talking.  I picked up a bouncy ball from a nearby counter and threw it in as hard as I could.  It bounced all over the place, and everybody was like, "WTF??"  Then I stepped into the room and threw another one, laughing.  It was caught by a friend of mine, and we played a game where we bounced it off the wall to each other.  Kind of like squash, but without rackets.

When I was bored of that, I slid on to the next area.  As I crossed the threshold, time froze in the room behind me.  I almost expected it to happen, but was surprised it did.  I came to a sports shop.  Inside, people were trying on shoes and gear.  I saw a girl I liked, so I sat down and tried on some shoes.  Then a voice came over the tannoy, saying that the girl's flight was leaving.  She walked out of the shop.  I went after her saying, "You don't have to go, this is a dream!" but she went anyway.  I was then offered a sweet by friend of mine who just arrived.  I took a strawberry flavoured one.  Here I woke up slightly.  I got back into the dream by imagining myself on the ground outside, feeling the roughness of the concrete. 

I was annoyed at myself for letting the girl from earlier get away, and I thought it would be cool if girls started dropping out of the sky like ODST's.  Suddenly they were.  All around me, pods were landing, and naked girls were jumping out.  One of them had a rocket launcher... for some reason.  



I woke up a bit again, and I felt that I was completely numb all over.  My arms were in a bit of a weird position, so I moved them into a more comfortable one.  I thought about going for a DEILD.

----------


## J.D.

23.11.2009MSN Messenger (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

The DEILD worked, and I wound up in a darkened room with a laptop.

I decided to go on MSN, just to see if I could.  I haven't been on MSN in ages, and had almost forgotten what it looked like.  My brain invented a program though.  It was so realistic it _almost_ fooled me into non-lucidity, but not quite. I thought back to myself lying in bed, and reasoned, "I have no waking memories after lying in bed, so presumably I'm still in bed and dreaming."  Armed with that knowledge, I tried to talk to somebody.  The detail in the program was incredible, down to the names of my contacts.  They were all completely invented, I didn't know who any of them were, but I started typing to somebody anyway.  I tried to type without looking at the keyboard, because I knew from experience that looking at the keyboard was a surefire way to screw up typing in dreams.  I was actually doing well typing a couple of words, but then I had real trouble finding the "J" key.  I looked down at a very distorted keyboard and placed my finger on the J.  I looked back at the screen and pressed it.  A "P" came up on screen.  I knew I hadn't moved my finger because I had been able to feel the button the entire time, but when I looked back, it was in a totally different place.

A while later, I was on Facebook, looking at photos.  I had a bit of fun inserting myself into the scene shown in the photo.  I imagined myself there, then, expanded the screen so it was all I could see.  Then I was there.  I did this for a few photos, and got annoyed at a redheaded girl I know for jumping about and screaming inanely for every photo.  One photo I jumped into was of the top level of an open-topped bus.  The bus was white, and it was filled with people I knew.  It was driving around a caravan site, taking dangerously sharp turns.  The driver must have been awful, because the side of the bus hit a pallet of red bricks, and the whole thing started bouncing and swaying out of control.  It seemed the bus was top-heavy.

The driver managed to get it under control.  I looked back at an identical bus which was following us, to see that it was bouncing so much that people were being thrown out of their seats.  Suddenly ours started to sway again, and tipped over.  I clung on to the back of a seat and thought, "This is just plain dangerous!"  As it was falling, I reminded myself that it was a dream and I was invincible.  The part of the bus I was at crashed right through the wall of a caravan.  My shoulder _was_ the point of impact, but of course I was fine.  I was kind of stuck behind the seat, but I looked down and to my delight, saw that a smoking barbecue was unharmed in the crash.  I reached down and opened it up. There were chicken legs and ribs covered in BBQ sauce.  I slipped out of the wreck and offered the food around.

----------


## bro

> 23.11.2009MSN Messenger (DEILD)
> 
> It was so realistic it _almost_ fooled me into non-lucidity, but not quite.




Nicely done! Very well kept dream journal as well..a pleasure to read. You've got some very good results and I'm quite envious  ::lol:: . I dream about my computer and MSN frequently but have yet to insert myself into a facebook photo. Brilliant!


<input id="gwProxy" type="hidden"><!--Session data--><input onclick="jsCall();" id="jsProxy" type="hidden">

----------


## J.D.

Thanks for reading!  :smiley:  msn was a weird one, trying to type in a dream is a challenge and a half...

----------


## J.D.

24.11.2009Toy Ferrari (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I came into possession of an extremely fast miniture F1 car, a red Ferrari.  I took it to the North coast of Northern Ireland with some friends, where I drove it around roads on the edge of cliffs.  Everybody else had their own version, but mine was by far the fastest.  I wasn't very good at controlling it though, and I ended up flipping it into a field.  Some girl laughed at me, but I told her not to worry, "I think it will still work!"  Unfortunately it didn't, and I had to push it for miles.  I came off with some technical bullshit to explain why it didn't work, using jargon I can't even remember now!

----------


## J.D.

25.11.2009Rabid Cat Attack (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Me and my two friends were wandering round some kind of historic building.  It might have been a cathedral or university.  It was under renovation, and there was scaffolding all round it.  We were looking for some sort of festival which was meant to be going on, but there was no sign of it.  I looked over in a far corner and saw what we were looking for.  It was a kind of parade, and all the people in the procession were carrying trays of buns.  We went over and I tried to grab a bun off one of the trays but missed due to the scramble.  I figured I'd wait until they did a second lap, but by that stage the trays were empty  :Sad: 

Me, my friends and the hundreds of other people present were then summoned to sit on the floor of a large hall.  Everybody bowed their heads for some reason, and then I was attacked by a stray cat.  It was black and really skinny.  It latched its teeth into my right index finger and started trying to chew it off.  It wasn't sore at all but I decided to make a big scene just for the laugh.  I started going, "Aaaaaarghh! Cat attack!" etc.  My friend Darren then came over and pryed its jaws apart, before throwing it out the door.  Everybody cheered.  I said, "Better get checked out for rabies n' shit..."

----------


## J.D.

25.11.2009Water Park (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in an awesome water park with some blonde girl.  We were taking lots of photos.  The main feature of the water park was a gigantic pirate ship suspended thousands of feet above the main park.  It was held up by two huge elastic bridges, one at each end.  Guests could walk from one cliff to another across the ship.  Even though it was so huge, people walking across it made the whole ship bounce up and down.  If you looked over the edge you could see tiny people swimming far below.  

The ship was bouncing so much at one stage, the girl I was with fell off.  I never saw her again!  I made my way along the ship, until I found another girl, who was even hotter.  I told her I lived underwater and invited her back with me.  We had to get a submarine back to where I lived, which kept getting attacked by a giant squid/kraken creature.  (Think the underwater sequence in The Phantom Menace)  I took lots of photos of the monster, but only one decent one, showing all its tentacles.

The dream then skipped ahead to me, at home, telling my dad about the park.  He suggested we go back there.  However the place we went was a cheap substitute for the real thing.  It didn't have a tropical climate, as had the other one, but it was raining slightly.  This time I had only a disposable camera with me and took a multitude of crap shots.  We crossed the "pirate ship" which was really just a bundle of logs joined together floating on water, over to a tree house.  For some reason, this tree house was sponsored by the BNP. :S  There was a guy in it with his kids wearing a BNP badge.  He kept trying to put his youngest child down the slide but missing, sending him falling to the ground.  The kid laughed his head off however, completely unharmed.

----------


## J.D.

25.11.2009Back To The Future (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was walking round my old school.  There was a train which followed a path along every major corridor.  I rode around on the front of it.  One time, it didn't stop where I needed off, so I put my feet on the track and pushed it in the other direction until it stopped moving.  I then pushed it backwards for ages till I got where I needed to go.  I went into an office with my favourite teacher from last year- the English Literature teacher.  We had a long talk about university and why I didn't go this year.  It felt kind of like a confession! lol

After that, I saw a friend of my brother's sitting on a chair outside the office.  I hadn't seen him in years, so I gave him 5.  I hopped back on the train, which suddenly became the train scene from Back To The Future Part III, where they are trying to go from the Wild West to the 1980's using a steam train.  Unfortunately, the train simply fell off the end of the track and dangled there, supported by a few carriges that were still attached to the track above.  Although, it had in fact created a portal to the future where the track ended.  It just hadn't gone through.  I was stuck down in the engine part.  I pulled out some kind of modified umbrella, aimed it at the portal, and fired.  The umbrella opened out with a weird gears mechanism, and floated me quickly up towards the portal.  I missed completely and went through the floor of one of the above carriges.

----------


## J.D.

26.11.2009Enormous WILD (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm honestly surprised I managed to stay asleep for as long as I did, I wasn't even tired.  I'd estimate it lasted an hour and a half, but according to my clock it couldn't have been over 45 minutes.  Unfortunately my recall is really hazy.

To begin with, I was in a hotel room.  It was evening outside, and I was surrounded by people.  I cant remember who they all were, but one was Chandler from Friends and another was a hot girl I know.  I'll censor the details of what I did with the girl, but during that time, I had several false awakenings I managed to catch.  Every time I would get the feeling that I was falling off my bed and rolling around the floor and needed to stop this in case I hurt myself.  Luckily I wasnt so foolish, and remembered how messy my real life floor was, and imagined myself back where I had been.  During one of these episodes I was aware of my real life body and sleep paralysis, and I forced myself to move.  It was kind of like being submerged in treacle.  Also, I was completely numb.

The next thing I remember is walking up a main road at night.  I heard some rough voices calling my name threateningly so I picked up the pace.  Then I thought, "Why?" and turned round to face them.  I tried to levitate while I waited for them but couldn't manage it.  When they came round the corner I found they were actually two short guys carrying boxes.  I ran and flying rugby-tackled them anyway.  We rolled all the way to the bottom of a grassy hill, about 100m away.  I got up and looked around.  There was some kind of battle in progress.  People were sheltering behind a bus from gunfire.  Two friends of mine ran up to me and said, "John, we need to get out of here!"  I said, "Ok, I can do that."  I linked arms with them both and teleported us back to the top of the hill (after a few tries).  There was a party going on in a big mansion at the top of the hill.  I spent some time mingling, then went into the living room, where people were watching a latino music channel.  I found I could somehow salsa dance very well indeed.  A girl told me to meet her upstairs, but to be quiet in case anyone heard me.  A few minutes later, I danced out of the room backwards and becan to crawl upstairs.  The staircase got really tight and I had crawl sideways to get to the top step, which creaked unbelievably loudly.  I went inside her room, and a hideously ugly version of the girl greeted me.  I said, "Is that the best my mind can do?" I waved my hand and walked past her and she vanished.  I foucused on the girl from earlier, who was much hotter.  She appeared on a bed. The rest, I shall leave out.  :tongue2:

----------


## J.D.

I had three or four epically long dreams last night, which I don't know if I can be bothered typing up.  It would literally take about two hours!
(All non-lucids)
In case I decide to later, here's some reminders for myself...

Dream 1: Invited to special screening of a movie.  The host planned to kill everybody once inside, so I skipped it.  Persued by host, lost him.  Big entertainment centre on a hill above a town. I explore with some friends.   Host tries to gas us with dog fart.

Dream 2: I'm part of an excavation team in Egypt.  Dug up a big monument.  At sunset, the light shines over the hill in such a way it makes thousands of stones sparkle. V. spectacular.  Hop on a boat shaped like a hot dog to other monument.  Rest of the team gets on other boats.  Everybody gets lost.

Dream 3: Evil Santa invades supermarket, captures somebody and flies away.  Me and a few others fly out through the roof after him, all the way to NYC.  I have to hold on to two other people flying because I'm scared of heights.  We "borrow" a disused mansion on the outskirts which belonged to some distinguised family.  We somehow become like the Addams Family.  Sort of ghostly/paranormal traits. Government tries to hunt us down, so we take control of the bodies of a random couple and walk into town.  Nearly get run over by a tank.

Dream 4: (Fragment) My old neighborhood became a huge hill.  I flew in standing position down to the bottom, where a weird cat woman was waiting.

----------


## J.D.

30.11.2009Technology in Danger! (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was lying on my front on the beach, playing around on my laptop, for some reason.  It was a sunny day and the beach was full of people. My brother was lying beside me.  I worried about getting sand in my laptop, but I remembered that it was irrelevant as I was dreaming.  However, I still felt a strong attachment to my laptop, like I should try to protect it! 

Right at that moment, a wave swept up the beach and submerged my laptop.  I was half amused and half panicking for my dream laptop.  (Not the "laptop of my dreams" lol)  When the wave subsided my laptop was half buried.  :Sad: 



I had a false awakening here.  I was lying in bed feeling really drowsy, absolutely sure I was actually awake.  I checked my hand to be sure, and it had six fingers.  I was like, "Whaaat?" and checked again, because I was so surprised.  I accepted the truth that I was dreaming and tried to get out of bed.  For some reason the drowsiness stayed with me, and when I tried to get up, everything felt really heavy.  My head rolled about on my neck, and I coundn't stand straight; it was like I had no spine!

----------


## J.D.

02.12.2009Naked, if Possible! (WBTB)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had the longest, most stable lucid ever this morning, and had great control!  Only problem is... can't remember the most of it! I had a great time though.  :smiley: 

I was running along a suburban street in the rain, at night.  I was playing some sort of game, possibly hide and seek.  I was hiding in a giant green bin for a bit, but then I thought, "Who cares if anyone sees me!  With that in mind I ripped off all my clothes (who knows why) and jumped proudly out of the bin.  I took a running leap and it was as if gravity had been cancelled out.  I flew straight and streadily up the street and landed comfortably on the roof of a house.  I could see no-one around, so I went inside, via a small window in the conservatory.  I had to slide in like a snake through the gap, and I knocked over lots of ornaments and a lamp.

A while later, I remembered an old "lucid task of the month" I had never attempted, which was to "somersault in the air".  I stepped up on the arm of the big brown settee and did a flip.  I nearly got it!  I landed on the top of my ass, where the tailbone is.  There was no pain, just a thud.  I lay there and laughed.

I think I became non-lucid for a while, because I remember trying to type something on this laptop and not being able to work out why nothing would work.  I'm a pretty speedy typist normally and it was frustrating me to no end.  Somebody was sitting beside me, and was greatly amused at my situation.  Then I realised, "What if I'm dreaming and that's why I can't type!" I was quite amazed at the fact I was dreaming, and said out loud, "Sweet, round two!" Then I ripped my clothes off again.  Don't ask me why, something about the freedom of no rules!  I strolled confidently downstairs (I was in my bedroom) and out the front door.

I had a false awakening which I caught.  Unlike last time, I was able to heave myself out of bed.  Good times.

Some missing time here, during which I'm sure something awesome and interesting happened, but I can't remember.  I do remember, however, trying to convince myself that I would remember all this when I woke up. That's what leads me to believe some significant shit happened.  One thing I remember doing after this is flying hella fast.  I crouched in something like the sprint starting position and kicked off.  I flew up and forward like a rocket, at an angle of 40 degrees.  It was unbelievably fast, and soon I passed through some thick, wet clouds.

Unfortunately, not much else I recall!

----------


## J.D.

03.12.2009Nuclear Bomb Plot (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Me and my friend Mark were sitting in his house talking.  Out of the blue, he came up with the plan that we should blow up the city with a nuclear bomb.  This didn't seem at all strange to me, so I went along with it.  I had it in my mind that we would probably get in trouble for blowing up the city, but I was too deep in a "go with the flow" kind of attitude.

We went round to B&Q, where we bought a nuclear bomb.  ::lol::  It cost us £20 altogether.  I gave mark my tenner and he went up to the till to pay for it.  When he came back he had the bomb.  It was a big gold ball about the size of a TV.  There were ornamental markings on the outside, and an LED timer on the top.  Mark explained that he chose this one because it had a blast radius of 7 miles, but it could also be programmed to only explode in one direction, giving us a safe getaway route.  We carried it on to a bus bound for the city centre.  It was pretty heavy, so I held one end and Mark held the other.  Nobody seemed in the least bit conerned that we were hefting around a WMD!  We waited on the bus until the very last stop, which was the bus depot.  We got off, thanked the driver, and headed round the back of another parked bus.  We planted the bomb near the back left wheel.  Mark set the timer for 2 minutes and 30 seconds, and we legged it.  



A little while later I was sitting at home watching the news.  A report about our bomb came on. 
"Police have discovered an unexploded nuclear bomb in the central bus depot.  Who is responsible for this remains a  mystery, but authorities are speculating that it may be the work of anarchist teenagers."

----------


## J.D.

03.12.2009Controlling Speed of Flight (WBTB)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This was a real quickie, but fun nonetheless.  I'm not sure if it was a WBTB or a DILD, but I'll say it's a WBTB since I did plan to get lucid.



I was sitting outside a cafe in town drinking coffee.  On a balcony above me Jonathan Ross and another guy were having a chat.  Having nothing to do, I listened to them for a bit, before wondering how the hell I got there.  Then I remembered I had just gone back to bed with the intention of entering a lucid dream.  This was enough to "lucidify" myself.  I tried to remember some of my dream goals but I couldn't.  I thought I might as well get in a bit of flying practice.  I imagined myself having the properties of a helium balloon, and levitated myself about a metre off the ground.  From there I zoomed around the streets, missing people by inches and causing them to jump out of the way in alarm.  At one point I came to a big wooden door which effectively closed off the rest of the street from me.  I tried to phase through it but I just bumped off.  I turned back around and looked for an alternate route.  In front of me was a straight run out towards a car park.  I thought I should try and control my speed.  I took off and gradually built up speed, until I was going about 30mph.  I then concentrated on slowing down, which I managed after about 10 more seconds.  "Not the ideal braking distance," I thought.  I was pleased anyway, but then my actual leg gave a strange involuntary jerk which I felt in the dream. "Shit, here I go..." I thought.  And I woke up a few seconds later.

----------


## J.D.

05.12.2009Opression in China and Brazil (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID



This was a long and very weird dream where I tried to free the oppressed peoples of China and Brazil.  In my dream they were connected by land!  Apparently Geography goes down the drain just like typing skills.  I can't remember very many details, but it went something like this:

I was wandering around a Chinese city with a friend.  We had to cross a large road with a roundabout in the middle.  The middle of the roundabout was a rice paddy with wooden spikes all over it to keep out intruders.  I discovered this the hard way when I tried to walk straight over it.  We approached a kind of diner, and the owner came rushing out to greet us.  He looked terrified, and was very anxious to get us inside to buy something.  I was kind of wary because of the way he was acting.  Then I noticed metal spikes starting to protrude from under his skin!  He quickly explained to us that the government had made it so if the citizens didn't get money off tourists quickly they would be impaled from within!  I handed him some cash in exchange for a bun and the spikes disappeared back inside.

Basically, I decided I wasn't having this and went to Brazil, where I was told the solution would be.  Brazil was just a massive jungle, with paths through the trees.  I had to find some sort of guru man who sold multicoloured inscense sticks, which would somehow help.  Weird stuff.

----------


## J.D.

05.12.2009Wand Battle (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was walking around a room in a tower block with a load of the characters from Harry Potter.  Turned out I was a wizard too.  Snape was walking around looking very smug- I can only assume that it was because of his new *breast implants*.  There was another Hogwarts teacher creeping about who looked pure evil.  I must have just invented him, because he's not in the real HP.  He was very short, with a hunchback, a pale face with big yellow eyes, and sharp teeth.  He wore an elaborate robe and lots of jewellery.  He started telling me off for my earring, and to fool him, I pretended to be just scratching my face with it, rather than putting it in my ear.  As he turned away, I booted him in the ass.  

This turned me lucid for some reason!  It was night outside, and out of the clouds came Draco Malfoy and a bunch of death eaters.  They were on broomsticks, and flew around outside the largest window making threatening gestures.  Everybody inside was scared.  I stood up on a desk beside the window.  "Never fear!" I said. "This is a dream! And I'm a _fucking wizard!_"  I turned sideways to the window, and elbowed it with my right arm.  It shattered, and glass blasted outwards.  I got out my wand, and realised I didn't know any spells.  I decided to make up my own.  I pointed it at a death eater and shouted "Boom Headshot!"  His head exploded and he plummeted from the sky.  I used the "boom headshot" spell on about five more, but it felt a bit like overkill; too easy.  I jumped out of the window (which took some psyching up) and immediately started to fall.  I concentrated on slowing my descent until I stopped about 20m below the window.  There were still death eaters above me swooping about on broomsticks.  This gave me an idea.  I put my wand between my legs, and it extended to form a broomstick.  I zoomed back up to the window's height to resume the battle.  Unfortunately when I got there the scene had completely changed.  Everyone had gone, and the window wasn't broken.  I could see into several rooms, where people were working on computers.  I lost lucidity somewhere around here, and I can't remember what I did next.  I might have woken up, not sure.

----------


## Mancon

Nice Dreams! They are fun reading. Keep up the dreaming!

----------


## J.D.

07.12.2009Granny's House (WBTB)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Overall, a damn successful morning for lucid dreams.  Went for a WBTB, and got really deepy relaxed.  Had some hallucinations for the very first time!  I decided lying on my back wasn't working for me (since I always sleep on my side), so I rolled over and started feeling like I was "spinning" almost right away.  This has never happened to me before, it was some freaky shit!

I "woke up" in my Granny's old house, lying on the floor of the living room.  I sat upright, but there was no strength in my back muscles and I flopped back down.  I had to do a sort of rocking motion to get up.  I looked out the window.  It was late afternoon in early Autumn.  As I stepped out into the hall, I saw that the front door was lying open which was weird.  My Granny in known to do some strange stuff, but she is very careful about security! I (of course) expected my "dream Granny" to be the same!  I thought about leaving the house and flying off somewhere (if I could manage it), but I heard a noise from the kitchen.  I walked round to the door of the kitchen and looked inside.  My Granny was making a meal, wearing her normal clothes, but with a massively oversized white t-shirt on as well.  I tried to ask her what she was doing wearing that, but my voice didn't seem to work.  

I felt the dream slipping away...

----------


## J.D.

> Nice Dreams! They are fun reading. Keep up the dreaming!



Thanks!  I'll not be stopping dreaming any time soon!  :wink2:

----------


## J.D.

07.12.2009Last Day of School (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I came out of the previous dream after quite a short time.  I wanted another go, so I thought about tactile sensations I had used in the past as a springboard.  I went for a new one, which was typing on my laptop.  I think it worked so well because it takes quite a lot of conentration- but you're concentrating on something imaginary, so a dream is created around it.  I was typing as if I was talking on MSN, but no-one was replying.  I kept looking up at the screen to see what I typed, but the stuff on-screen wasn't even close to what I meant to type!  It was readable English, but complete gibberish; random words strung together.

One time when I looked up at the screen, the user-interface of MSN was overlaid on top of a scene in my old school.  "Sweet, I must be in," I thought.  I forgot about MSN and started walking up a corridor.  It was nearly night time- or it could have been just the end of a school day in deep winter.  Either way, it was getting dark outside.  I went into the assembly hall, where the headmistress was giving a speech to all my year.  I suddenly realised that this was the last day of school.  I looked around, and everybody was really sad.  Some people were crying.  I lost lucidity for a bit, and went around trying to cheer people up.  I got a few photos taken with friends and teachers.

----------


## J.D.

07.12.2009Stylish Escape (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I did the typing technique again, and had a false awakening in my bed, in my old house.

I remembered that I didn't live there anymore and became lucid.  I went downstairs and looked out the living room window.  There was a girl lying on the bonnet of a black car in the street.  I was going to go out and "say hello" to her, but my friend Mark called at the door.  We went into another part of my house, which for some reason became a petrol station.  There were strange products crammed into the shelves, and I had a feeling they were all to do with dreaming, somehow.  I talked to Mark for ages, and eventually revealed to him that this was a lucid dream and that he was merely a construct of my mind.  I didn't put it this articulately in the dream, I said something along the lines of, "This is a dream, and you aren't real!" Always tactful.  I wouldn't even have said this had I not read a thread earlier on DV about telling dream characters that they weren't real!  Mark was really offended!  He looked down and said, "Alright well..."

Suddenly an alarm went off and the shutters started closing.  I raced outside and got on a bike.  I thought (and hoped) that it was a motorbike, but it turned out to be a standard bicycle.  :Sad:  I got out of the petrol station in time and sped off down the road.  I kept trying to turn the bike into a motorbike so I wouldn't have to pedal, but I couldn't.  I even tried "revving" the gear changer and making "Vrooom!" noises, but to no avail.  ::lol::  



I was heading into town, and wanted some music to brighten up the journey.  "Sweet Home Alabama" started playing and I sang along.  Unfortunately I couldn't remember the words- not even the automatic "dream jukebox" playing the music could remember it exactly, so I mixed'n'matched pieces from different verses to make the song work!  It played, but made little sense.  :tongue2:   I decided to take a walk on the wild side and pedalled into oncoming traffic.  Most cars tried to avoid me, but one old green one didn't.  I did a jump and bounced off the windscreen with my back wheel.

I finally reached a roundabout in the middle of the city centre.  I jumped off the bike and let it roll away.  I found my brother's friend Adrian coming out of Starbucks with a few people, and I stopped to say hello.  I think I lost lucidity here, because I spent a long time listening to a pointless conversation about a Facebook group Adrian was starting, then _joining_ the group on his iPhone.

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

Awesome Dream Journal, probably the most fun I've had reading one.
I enjoyed reading about how you suddenly realise that you're dreaming, then you do the RC after (instead of the other way around).

Still trying to nail the DILD, doing more RCs etc., I will get it soon.

----------


## J.D.

> Awesome Dream Journal, probably the most fun I've had reading one.
> I enjoyed reading about how you suddenly realise that you're dreaming, then you do the RC after (instead of the other way around).
> 
> Still trying to nail the DILD, doing more RCs etc., I will get it soon.



Thanks! It's awesome to know I'm entertaining people with this stuff.  ::bigteeth::   I always do the RC's anyway, it helps to remind me I'm dreaming, cement it in a bit.  I see you're from Norn Iron too! Yeeeooooo!  :boogie:

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

Hah aye, so at least one person here got your references to some locations.

----------


## J.D.

08.12.2009Mutilation (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Tons of dreams last night, absolutely tons.  Can't remember them though! Bollocks.  Got one fragment which is truly fucked up!

I was tied down with two other people on the floor of a hotel room.  We were being held prisoner by some kind of psycho killer who was into mutilating his victims before finishing them off.  I was in the middle of the two other people, one was a girl and the other was a guy.  I won't go into details, cuz it's a bit sick, but none of us had a lot of skin left after 15 minutes!  No pain or blood though!

We eventually escaped and ran downstairs and outside.  I realised I was missing one of my front teeth.  The lack of that tooth was making the one beside it loose too, for some reason.  I was pretty raging about losing that tooth.  Apparently I had suffered no lasting damage from the skinning.  :tongue2: Weeeeeiiirrrd shit.

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

Haha awesome. I hate dreams with losing teeth 'cause I'm always really pissed off about it.

I looked at my friends' A level psychology text book and their reasoning behind dreams with lost teeth was a "fear of being caught masturbating".

----------


## J.D.

Lmfao!

----------


## J.D.

09.12.2009Anthology (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was handing in an anthology of poetry and writing in my English class.  It was bound with a purple carboard sleeve, which had the title on it: "Shut up 'n Read".  The teacher thought it was really good, so she brought in the headmistress to have a look at it.  I didn't want her to see it, as i had included a few stories in it where I ripped the piss out of her ruthlessly.  She was flicking through the first few pages nodding approvingly, then the bell rang.  I looked at my timetable closely I was so close to getting lucid here! and saw that I was in ICT now, as it was 12:00pm.  I tried to get the anthology off the headmistress, but she told me to go on to the next class and she would make sure to give me it back later.  There was nothing I could do, so I went on.



I saw her later, and she tried to attack me with a huge, bejewelled, brass claw-hand she had on her right hand.  I managed to fend her off and escape.

----------


## J.D.

It's now 3:50am, and it seems I've just ended an REM cycle.  Epic dream recalled, but I'll type it out in the morning.  Just posting this for something to do in my W of this WBTB!

UPDATE: Stayed up too long and couldn't get to sleep for hours!  Last I looked at the clock was 5:58.  :Sad:

----------


## J.D.

10.12.2009Generations (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Noted this badboy down when I woke up in the middle of the night.  I probably would've forgotten it otherwise.

I was walking around a mansion, which my family apparently owned.  We had a kind of underground basement/crypt which was very ornate- full of white marble.  However it had fallen into disrepair, and somebody had broken in and ransacked the place.  The corpse of my grandmother (not my real granny) was left out in the middle of the floor, and the small above-ground windows near the roof of the crypt were broken.  There was a load of rubbish covering the body, including a set of roller-blades, which I wanted to try out but was afraid to go near.



I was working in an office building nearby, I think for the government or something.  I had recieved intelligence that "The Master" (from Doctor Who) was in the building, plotting something evil.  I knew he must be in disguise as one of my co-workers.  I had a suspicion that his plan involved ressurecting someone from the crypt to be his slave, or trying to start a war.  Either way, I knew (somehow) that he had a time limit.  He would have to do it by the end of the working day, or not do it at all.  It was nearly time to go home, and people were talking about leaving.  I tried my best to stall people from leaving by talking to them and spraying sluper glue around all the exits from some sort of spray can. (very useful!)  I then got talking to a girl in the kitchen.  She showed me how to make a pair of rings to be worn on the two little fingers.  I should have become lucid here because my hands looked retarded as hell, but I thought nothing of it.  She made herself a pair as well.  Once she put them on, she turned into The Master, and started laughing maniacally. Then she ran off.



I went into the "Intel Room", which was dark and full of fancy computers.  A guy working at a terminal informed me that there was an indication that nuclear war between the USA and China was close.  Apparently a Chinese nuclear submarine was parked right outside our building and was shining lights inside in a suspicious manner.  This was enough for the USA to retailate by doing the exact same thing. (Apparently this office I was in was US government)  There were doomsday alarms going off.  They sounded like a standard alarm, but a woman running past screamed, "It's the doomsday alarm, we're doomed!"

The guy at the computer terminal had an idea.  He would contact the people on the submarine outside to see what their intentions were.  I looked down on the submarine outside while he tried to get through.  He was asking for a specific man, who he thought might be on board.  I asked him how he knew this guy would be there, but he didn't answer.  A while later the man he was looking for came on, and they had a short exchange in Chinese.  It turned out that the submarine was merely a tourist attraction, and nothing to worry about.

I went home, pleased that nothing had gone wrong.  When I arrived back at the mansion, something was clearly amiss.  There was silence in the house, apart from one woman walking slowly around the downstairs.  I "recognised" her as my Aunt, whose name began with M, but I can't remember it now.  The Master had brought her back from the dead and was now trying to take control of her.  Luckily, she was too strong for him, and he wasn't able to make her his slave.

After this, I never heard of The Master again, and me and my family got to work repairing the crypt.  The corpse of my grandmother was taken out, then lowered through the roof into the right place.  The windows magically repaired themselves in front of my eyes.

----------


## J.D.

10.12.2009Badass (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was too awake to get back to sleep when I tried to WILD earlier, but I fell asleep eventually (I just don't remember when) and had a DILD.  The one's awesome.

I was in some sort of class.  It had just ended and everybody was leaving,  but I was really slow at putting my stuff in my bag and got locked in.  I wondered how else I could get out of there and became lucid.  I walked up to a big globe of the Earth, and spun it round looking for a place to go.  I had the overwhelming urge to go to the centre of the Earth. so I located the large hadron collider in Switzerland- for some reason it was labelled on the globe.  :tongue2:   I then blanked out the rest of the classroom and concentrated on the globe, imagining I was looking at the Earth from space.  I then "fell" all the way down to Switzerland, into a hole in the ground which was the collider.  I'm not sure why I reckoned this was the best point of entry to the Earth's core!  
The entrance looked something like this, going vertically downwards.



I shot down the hole head first, and I was quickly at the bottom of the artificial shaft.  I broke through the rock at the bottom and was immediately falling through the mantle.  I wasn't swimming through magma, there was a passageway continually opening up in front of me, allowing me to descend without... melting or something!  I saw the wall of the core up ahead of me.  It was solid metal, but luckily the passage continued right through it.  Finally I got to the centre.  Right at the centre of the Earth was simply a space.  It was a spherical room with a brown inner wall, about 3m in diameter.  It was chaotic in there.  There were loud noises coming from all around me, it was like being in the loudest part of a steelworks. There was the roar of furnaces, and the clank and scrape of metal banging away constantly.  It was also hot as hell.  I decided to keep going downwards- not like that means anything now, but I continued in the direction I had been going.  I aimed to come out at the South Pole and attempt the basic task of the month, build a snowman.  (North would have been better, then I could try the advanced as well)  

When I emerged above the ground, I saw not snow, but a temperate, semi-tropical climate.  I was on the edge of a city, apparently nowhere near Antarctica.  I saw two girls I know, and asked them where I was.  They wouldn't give me a straight answer, so we started walking into town a bit.  The city was full of skyscrapers and had busy roads.  Whilst walking down a hill, I jumped up on a wall, then dropped down from rooftop to rooftop as the road went down.  We came to a car park outside a white building.  There was another car park beside it, with lots of limosines in it.  There was also a big, long, gray capsule, which looked like it could be a fully-sealed limosine car wash.  One of the girls explained that it was a robotic chamber, into which old cars were placed, and repaired.  Apparently the capsule would fill with a special gas which repaired machinery.  I took a running leap and landed on the most heavily guarded area of the car park, right beside the machine.  An alarm went off, and security guards started advancing on me.  My friend Pete was suddenly by my side, carrying a suitcase.  "We've got to get out of here!" he said.  Just to rock the boat a bit more, I went inside the machine through one of the sides, which had been left open.  Pete followed.  The door slammed shut with a "zzzip" noise, and vacuum sealed itself with a hiss.  All of a sudden it started to move.  We had been hitched up to a big rig and were being towed along a busy street at high speed.  Samuel L. Jackson was driving.  I fucking love that man.  However, he was not friendly in this scenario!  I somehow knew that he was taking us to his boss, but also wanted us dead.  Gas started hissing out of vents along the floor of the machine.  I tried to bash open the door as I had done a large window in a previous dream, and gave it a whack with my right elbow.  Nothing happened.  I took it up a notch and used my shoulder.  The door opened a tiny crack, but it was immediately sucked closed, as there was a vacuum inside.  By now Pete was struggling for air... bloody chain smoker!  I though about burning my way out, and held out both my hands as balls of fire formed above them.  I couldnt get them to be at all intense, so I decided that was a waste of time.  Time for another tactic.  I took a step back, concentrated on my right hand, and blasted a concussive force out of my palm which blew the door off.  The gas was sucked outside and fresh air came in.

The big rig skidded to a halt and Samuel L. Jackson got out.  By now me and Pete had entered a juice bar on the other side of the street.  I ordered an "orange one".  But as I was about to lift it, the huge hand of Samuel L. Jackson came out of nowhere.  He lifted it to his lips and drained it in one gulp.  This was a gigantic version of the man himself.  He was about 10 feet tall, and built like a brick shithouse.  He was wearing the same suit and had the same hairstyle as he had in "Pulp Fiction."



He looked past me to Pete, who was on my left at the bar.  "What's in the case, man?" He asked threateningly.
"Red-hot heroin," replied Pete without a moment's hesitation.
"Mothafucka." Said SLJ in a conclusive manner.  We  got off our seats and ran outside, past Bruce Willis, as the character of John McLane from "Die Hard".  He was advancing on SLJ.  There were now many more people in the street, following John McLane.  Just about every movie badass you could think of was there to back us up.  The ones I remember are Riddick (Vin Diesel), Blade (Wesley Snipes), Chev Chelios (Jason Statham), and Rambo (Sylvester Stallone).  There were plenty more who I can't remember.  Nicolas Cage was there, as a character I didn't recognise, looking distinctly less badass than the rest of them.  I think I must have become semi-lucid here, because I ran away rather than watch this ultimate showdown (of ultimate destiny lol).  I ended up at a party, and had a romantic evening with a girl my brain invented for me!

----------


## J.D.

10.12.2009Ant Colony Attacked by a Football (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID



I was an ant.  Part of a colony located in a park, I was tasked with defense.  The weather was warm and sunny, and I was standing on top of the anthill looking out over a vast ocean.  I was maybe semi lucid, because I laughed to myself thinking that it was probably just a puddle.  Out of nowhere, a gigantic sphere flew over the top of the anthill at an unbelievable speed, just clipping the top and sending me flying.  It was a standard football.  It landed in the ocean and sent a huge tidal wave at the beach. 

I got a posse together, since defence of the colony was my thing, and decided to remove the ball from our ocean lest it blow onto the land and crush us.  

The next thing I remember was being part of an elaborate formation of ants swimming round the ball.  We all lay on our backs, linked up, and kicked in synchronisation.  The ball gradually moved across the ocean, farther and farther away from the beach.  I wasn't really doing much of the work.  :smiley:

----------


## J.D.

12.12.2009Music Festival (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was having a pretty uneventful dream about hitching a ride on a coach, and it was easiest to go back in again when I woke up.

The coach driver (who was a  lot like Chris Rock) had agreed to drop me off right outside my house, but instead he took a wrong turn and started heading into town.  We drove through streets I didn't recognise, where the buildings were very ornate, but made of black and white stone.  It looked weird as hell.  I wondered to myself why my mind couldn't just give me my own town centre, that would have been fun to muck around in.  I got off the bus in the middle of a very wide pedestrianized street.  There was some kind of music festival going on down at the other end, and I could see a couple of my friends on the outskirts of the crowd.  I levitated to knee height and zoomed over.  As I got closer, I saw that they were caring for a girl lying on a bench covered in blood.  Unfortunately I couldn't slow down in time to stop beside them, so I whooshed past and had to say very quickly,
"Shitwhathappenedtoher?"  I landed further into the crowd and ran back out to see what happened.  My friend Lucy told me that she had been up at the front for the performance by Mika, but when he had swung his microphone, it had smacked her in the head.  I wondered how the hell it could have caused so much bleeding; she was covered in blood.  I gradually lost lucidity and we had to all carry the girl to a hospital.

----------


## J.D.

12.12.2009Right What Homework do I have? (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This was a classic "stressed-out" dream.  Like where you realise you've got minutes before an exam and you haven't studied.  Same idea.  I used to get ones like this all the time.

I was leaving school on a friday afternoon, and I didn't have much time to organise what books I needed to bring home until I had to get the bus.  I looked in my "homework diary", and saw that I had an enormous 3-part Geography essay, a French practice paper, and something else for ICT.  I ran around the school like a headless chicken for ages trying to find what I needed.

----------


## J.D.

13.12.2009Lego Castle (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This played out like an advertisement for a lego castle.  A whole scenario was created, and lego men ran around unaided but narrated, trying to defend the castle from attack.  The narrator was the voice of the main character's father, who sounded like Obi Wan Kenobi giving Luke Skywalker advice from beyond the grave.  He intructed him how to swing round the inside of the castle, killing intruders as he went.

----------


## J.D.

13.12.2009Dog Attack (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was on top of a grassy hill in a public park with a fitness trainer.  Apparently I was too fat, and needed to lose weight, so we had brought my dog with us for a run.  I should have realised this was a dream, if anything I need to fatten up!  We were taking a rest of top of this hill, and I commented on how peaceful it was with no-one around.
"Usually this park is swarming with dogs," I said.  Not ten seconds later, four sheep dogs, a rottweiler and numerous other breeds I didn't recognise came out of the trees at the bottom of the hill.  I got up to put my dog on the lead, in case he got into a fight with another dog.  I couldn't catch him, and as usual, he ran straight over to the other dogs to say hello.  He's big, friendly and stupid, my dog, but unfortunately not all other dogs are the same.  Two of them attacked him, and I ran over to try and pull them off.  I was annoyed at myself for taking off my socks and shoes, because one dog kept biting my feet.  I had to punch one dog in the head to get it off.  Another one tried to bite my dog's ear off.  I woke up with my heart pounding!

----------


## J.D.

13.12.2009Lightning Show (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Lately I've been too lazy to throw myself into a proper WILD, so I've just been waking up then goin back to sleep a few minutes later, hoping to DILD.  Works occasionally!



I was driving round Florida with two of my friends.  I kept seeing things completely out of the ordinary, like a giant arch of light in the evening sky, over the ocean- and buildings which sprung out of nowhere.  I kept trying to tell my friends about the stuff I was seeing, but they wouldn't believe me.  I eventually convinced them to go to a restaurant beside the sea for dinner the next evening to see if the arch appeared in the sky again.  We had our meal, then lay down on the beach as night approached.  Sure enough, the arch appeared.  Soon after, the sky went completely black and a thunderstorm began.  It was a bit scary, and I became lucid.  Looking up at the sky was incredible.  It was like a light show.  The lightning would make the gaps in the clouds stand out white.  There were several of these gaps shaped like pterodactyls and monsters.  It started to rain lightly, and I could really feel the coldness of the droplets on my chest (I was just wearing swimming shorts).  I reached up at the sky and tried to create my own lightning, but it didn't work.  As I reached up, I started to feel my own body lying in bed.  I thought, 
"Crap, crap, don't wake up now, I've only had two minutes of fun!"  I tried running my hands through the sand and grabbing people lying beside me, but nothing worked and I was dragged back to consciousness.

----------


## Lucidness

These dream's are really entertaining to read. I lol'd at "Booted in the ass"  ::D:

----------


## J.D.

haha thanks! I aim to please.  :wink2:

----------


## J.D.

15.12.2009Nigel Powers (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Semi-decent WILD this morning.  I've no idea how long it took to get into the dream, as I lost all sense of time.

It began with a false awakening, where I was almost completely paralysed.  There was a fat dude sitting on my legs.  I was surprised to see him there, and after thinking about it for a minute, I concluded that this _had_ to be a dream.  He started trying to tell me a story, but I interrupted him, and said, 
"God dammit mate, let me sleep."  With that I drifted off to sleep (in the FA) to a dream-within-a-dream.  This seems to be a good way of getting rid of situations where you can't move or if you ever get trapped in bed in a LD.  Just WILD then and there and find yourself somewhere else!  Good times.  

Suddenly I was being taken through the streets of Belfast, leaning on somebody's shoulder.  My neck didn't seem to have any power, and my mouth was hanging open.  It was like I had no muscles in my face.  It was night time, and we headed down an alley beside a shop I sometimes go to.  I managed to ask the person carrying me,
"Where are we going?" in a mumbled voice.  He explained that we were going to a nightclub run by Nigel Powers.  Normally I would have been pleased about this, but I thought I was in no fit state to party!  The guy supporting me seemed to be friendly with the female japanese bouncers, and went straight to the front of the line.  My head rolled around on my neck a bit, and for a second I was back in bed with the fat guy sitting on me.  I put it out of my head and tried to concentrate on where I wanted to be, in the club.



There was a little bit of missing time here. After which I was semi-lucid.  I had just got on a bus, heading for a night out.  There were about 10 double-decker buses picking people up.  A girl I know started giving me seductive looks from another bus, so I ran down to the front of mine, and jumped from bus to the other.  I went upstairs to her and kissed her.  Then I woke up!

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

Hope the fat guy wasn't Fat B*****d.  ::D:

----------


## J.D.

:O That never occurred to me!  Come to think of it though, he wasn't as wide!

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

Hah  ::D:

----------


## J.D.

16.12.2009Giant Tent...? (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This is the end of the last dream (I can't remember more than the end).  I had just got out of my final class of the day in school.  There was music playing as I headed for the exit.  To my surprise, when I got to the front foor, I saw that it opened up into an enormous tent.  The interior of the tent was Native American Indian in style, and the roof was about 30m high.  It was pretty dark inside, and there were big, uneven steps down to the inside.  I danced and jumped my way down these steps in time to the music.  Part of me wondered how I was getting so lucky at landing all my jumps and landing so softly, but I didn't become lucid.  When I got to the bottom, I started running for the exit at the front, but I was stopped by my headmistress.  She said something angrily and pointed up at the clock.  All I got from her was that it was too early to leave just yet.



I looked around the tent.  There were lots of what looked like pool tables scattered around, with seats right beside them.  Me and a few friends went over and sat down at one of them.  Instead of balls on the table, there were tiny black, white and red stones.  There were a lot less black stones than white and red.  I assumed they had been lost, or I just couldn't see them in the dark.  I put my head down on the table to wait to be let out, but I woke up.  

I was still very deeply relaxed, and hadn't moved, so I went for a DEILD.  I imagined the feeling of my head on the table, with tiny pieces of stone poking me from under my forehead.  I also "felt" my feet (wearing flip-flops) beside the legs of the chair.  It became really realistic very quickly, and I found I was able to lean back on the chair and put the front two legs down on my feet- not too hard, just enough to anchor myself.  I moved my head around on the table, feeling the scrapes of the stones.  Suddenly I felt like I was falling off the chair to my left.  

I sat up and looked around.  There were people lying sleeping at tables all around me, hundreds of them.  It was even darker than it was before.
"What the fuck, where am I?" I asked the room.  It was so realistic and I was so surprised it worked, that I had a hard time believing it was a dream.  Should have done a reality check...  Everybody around me woke up and laughed.  I thought it was weird that they weren't annoyed for being woken up.  I woke up for real a few seconds later.

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

> I was still very deeply relaxed, and hadn't moved, so I went for a DEILD.  I imagined the feeling of my head on the table, with tiny pieces of stone poking me from under my forehead.  I also "felt" my feet (wearing flip-flops) beside the legs of the chair.  It became really realistic very quickly, and I found I was able to lean back on the chair and put the front two legs down on my feet- not too hard, just enough to anchor myself.  I moved my head around on the table, feeling the scrapes of the stones.  Suddenly I felt like I was falling off the chair to my left.



That's really cool, didn't know how a DEILD really worked. So you imagine yourself in your previous dream and suddenly your senses place you there?

Awesome dream too.

----------


## J.D.

Yeah, it doesn't always work though.  You have to be just aware that you're waking up, just past the boundary into being awake, and relaxed enough that your imagination can still trick and control your senses.  I try it nearly every morning, sometimes you get lucky and catch it just right.  I'm not sure if anybody else intentionally tricks their senses to get back in, but it seems to work!  :tongue2:

----------


## J.D.

16.12.2009Kodo Riding (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

If you've ever played World of Warcraft, you'll know what a "Kodo" is.  If not, it's a big dinosaur/rhino creature.  Tell ya what:



I was in a large cabin in the mountains.  There was really thick snow outside, maybe a few feet deep.  I knew I had to go on a trip to some other cabin quite far away, and there was no way I could make it on foot, especially since it had just started snowing heavily again. 

Someone I was staying with (could have been male, female, young or old, I can't remember the details in this dream!) suggested I take their kodo mount.  I turned round and it was right in my face.  I was initially terrified- it was the size of an elephant except longer, and covered in thick white fur.  Evidentally this was a snowy mountain-adapted kodo.  I got some practice riding it up and down the long living room.  It was quite difficult to stay on top of, because I was wearing a thick coat and trousers.  I had to sit on the hump at the top of the creature's back, and I kept falling forward.  I decided it wouldn't be too bad if I fell off since the snow would cushion the fall.  The kodo was very obedient, even waiting for me every time I fell off.

Missing time...

Later on, I was having a shower in the cabin's bathroom.  The shower head was attached to the wall above a bath.  I was standing in the bath with a shower curtain round the edges.  I was washing my hair when the lights went out, and it started to feel like the cabin was moving.  I thought nothing of it, and rinsed my hair.  I then scrambled around in the darkness looking for shower gel on the floor beside the bath.  There were numerous tubes and containers, and I picked something which looked like it could have been a shower gel container.  I washed myself with it, rinsed, then stepped out.  The lights came back on.  I looked at myself in the mirror to discover I was covered in yellow paint.  I spent a few minutes rubbing it off my face.

----------


## J.D.

17.12.2009Rat's Nest (WBTB)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I managed a small, semi-stable WILD this morning.  It was punctuated by several false awakenings.  Recall is terrible.  I should have written down some dreams from before the WILD.  Now it's waay later on, and I can barely even remember the WILD, never mind the non-lucids before...

The first thing I remember is a false awakening in my own bed.  I felt what I assumed was the cat walking up the bed from the bottom.  Except there were two of them.  And the one on the right felt much more like a snake.  A massive, heavy snake.  Part of me nearly shat itself, but then I remembered that my door wasn't even open, so the cat couldn't have got in.  Then I remembered I was trying to LD, making the "door closed" theory irrelevant anyway.

The next FA occurred in a four-poster bed on top of a platform, in the Halo 3 multiplayer level, Rat's Nest.  The difference was that the indoor sections were much tighter than in the game.  I got up and walked downhill to the open-air part, where a girl appeared out of nowhere and took me by the hand.  She led me back up the hill and through a door I hadn't noticed before.

We were now in a strange house.  It was decorated like an old couple lived there.  I tried to speak, but I had the same problem as before.  My mouth didn't work.  I think this might have been because I was asleep on my back with my mouth wide open, unlike normal- so this must have carried through.  I tried to say,
"What are we doing here?"  She answered anyway, telling me that somebody upstairs wanted to talk to me.  I ran up the pine wood staircase, to the third floor, and went into a bedroom.  There was a naked girl lying on her front reading on the bed. 
"Shit! Sorry!" I said, as I turned and exited. (Prob. semi-lucid here)

Another FA in my bed again.  The cat was back, and it crawled up to my face.  Then it turned into the girl from before.
"Sweet!" I said retardedly, with my mouth hanging open.  Right then my asshole brother came into my room, turned on the light and started talking crap in my ear.  :Sad:

----------


## J.D.

18.12.2009Soul Man (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I should have written this earlier!  I've got scrappy notes for this dream but can't remember the details.  My recall had gone to shit lately, I need to step up my game!

I was dressed like Ezio, the assassin from the game "Assassin's Creed 2".  I was fighting a group of guys with spears outside the entrance to some underground casino.  The entrance was an archway carved out of purple rock, leading slightly underground.  I was fighting with a short blade, and just about keeping them off me.  They soon gained the upper hand and I was forced to use my secret weapon- poisonous snakes.  I reached into my white robe and pulled out a handful of foot-long, bright green snakes and flung them in the faces of my assailants.  They screamed with fear and thrashed around trying to get the snakes off.  I used this opportunity to go inside.



Farther inside, I walked up to a small booth, separate from the rest of the attractions.  Behind the window was a grim-reaper type figure.  He had the black cloak, hood, scythe, and of course, skeletal body.  Above the window, a sign said, "Soul Man".  I spoke to him for a while, and found out I needed to pay him in "souls" for his services.  I told him he would likely find a spare soul or two on the (probably dead) guys out the front.  He nodded his assent.  I never found out what he wanted them for, or in exchange for what... :S

I moved on to an ice-cream bar.  But this was no ordinary ice-cream.  It was the nicest, most sugary-sweet, colourful, best-packaged ice-cream I have ever seen.  While I was waiting in line for some, I even turned to the guy next to me and said, 
"I can't believe ice-cream this good even exists!" -before I had even tasted it.

----------


## J.D.

19.12.2009Fishbowl (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was out the front of a supermarket with a few friends.  The supermarket was situated on the edge of an area of rock pools, the kind you get at rocky beaches.  There were some areas covered in slimy green seaweed and moss, other areas where there were deep pools, and some bare black rocks.  Me and my friend Mark were waiting on the edge of the rock pools for a few other people to finish up inside.  A few minutes later, the rest of our group came outside, and we started heading across the rock pools.



Somebody was carrying a large round fishbowl with a single small fish in it.  The fish was orange and about an inch long.  It was flatter than a goldfish, with a bigger tail.  The guy carrying it tried to hand it off to me, but I just looked at him and shook my head.  There's no way I was going to carry that over this terrain!  Plus he bought it, his responsibility!  We started making our way over the rocks.  I turned to Mark and said, 
"Fuck, it's like the dead marshes in Lord of the Rings."  Soon somebody stumbled with the fishbowl and the fish fell into a small rock pool.  We spent five minutes trying to scoop the fish up and chasing it around the pool.  My jeans got soaked up to the knees.  Eventually it stopped for a second and I grabbed it.  I put it back in the bowl.

I tried to keep up with the rest of the group by taking shortcuts and cutting corners, but no matter what I did, they always stayed ahead of me.  At the bottom of the rock pool area was a fast-flowing stream.  It looked almost artificial because the surface the water was flowing across was so flat.  One of my friends started walking along it, and I said,
"You might be better to sit down and let it carry you!"  No sooner had I said this than his feet slipped out from under him and he went on his ass, thanks to the slippery seaweed.  I carefully made my way over to the stream and suddenly realised I was wearing swimming shorts.  This turned me lucid.  I sat down in the stream and was immediately carried off at quite high speed.  The stream was becoming like a water slide.  Further ahead, I could see that the slide just ended with a drop into a river far below.  Above the drop was a bridge that my friend Darren was crossing.  I pushed myself along and lay down to increase my speed, and soon I flew off the edge.  Everything went into slow-mo.  I whipped round in the air to wave at Darren and make a "whoop" sound, then did a backflip before hitting the water.  The river was much faster-flowing that the stream above.  It led underground and round a corner to the right, then just stopped.  The water drained away through a grate, and I was in a large room not unlike my old school assembly hall.  Lost lucidity around here.  There was a strange bluish tint to the light in the room, and there were three boxing rings at my end.  I ended up refereeing a boxing match which looked a lot like Street Fighter, except real- and I looked like a massive wolf in clothes.  At one point in the fight I got bored, and jumped in with a headbutt which sent the guy flying.

----------


## J.D.

19.12.2009Great Catch (Fragment) (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

A guy I used to know was gearing up to take a penalty kick at me.  I was in nets with my arms by my sides.  He took a run up and kicked.  I put my hands up and caught it about two inches from my chest, without taking a step or even blinking.  Needless to say, I felt awesome.  I threw the ball down casually and walked off with a ridiculous swagger.

----------


## J.D.

19.12.2009Ask Hell! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This one was straight up-weird and very dark.  Not like my normal dreams at all.  I can barely remember it, but what I do remember is strange.

I was in the upstairs of my granny's old house.  There were a couple of other people around, I don't know who, but they were definitely female.  Somebody had just died, and I needed to talk to them.  One of the people I was with said I should "Ask Hell," if I could speak to them.  The way to do this was to get a tin can, fill it with water, then talk to it.  I did as instructed, and looked down at the water in the can.  The world around me went dark, shadowy-black.  I could vaguely see what was around me, but it all looked like an old sepia photo.  A demonic face appeared in the water, and it started to boil.  I asked about the person I wanted to get in contact with, but my request to speak to them was denied.  The face talked (in a hissing/rumbling voice) about how people in hell don't get those kind of privileges, and started laughing.  For some reason I started crying.  The water in the tin was nearly boiled all the way to the bottom.  As it was disappearing, I asked,
"Am I going to hell when I die?"  The fizzing remains of the water-faced demon shook its head.  Then the scene went back to normal and the water was gone.  I felt extremely relieved, I was genuinely expecting the demon to say yes.

----------


## J.D.

20.12.2009In a Bush (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was walking down my street with a girl I used to see, talking about some disease that everybody was catching.  It was a warm, sunny day.  I went into a petrol station and bought a packet of Wine Gums, then we headed further up the street.  During this time, the girl got the disease.  Apparently, all it did was make her randy as hell.  She whipped off her top and dragged me into a bush, where she started kissing me like she was trying to eat my face.

A while later, I was in a large house.  I had just spent the night with the girl and was looking for my clothes scattered around the upstairs.  I spotted my red jacket over a chair in the landing and went over to get it.  It was beside an old man, and I was naked.  This turned me lucid, due to the embarrassingness of the situation.  I put the jacket round my waist, then took a running leap off the top of the stairs.  I flew too fast, and smacked off the wall above the front door.   I lost lucidity very quickly, because soon I was participating in some bizzare healing ritual where about six of us stood in a circle with arms linked, raised in the air.  I think we were trying to heal the girl I was with before, who was still upstairs.

----------


## J.D.

20.12.2009Duelling My Subconscious (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

My memory of this dream is somewhat warped, in that I can't remember what order things happened in.  There were a lot of FA's which chopped it up a bit- most of which I was 100% sure were real. 

FA 1: I was in my bed, really disoriented.  I had no idea what was going on, and I had a suspicion I might still be asleep, so I tried to roll out of my body.  First to the right, where I rolled about half a metre into my desk which moved a good foot or so.  Then I did a 180 degree spin so my head was at the bottom of the bed.  This didn't even convince me.  By this time my various blankets were a real mess, and I tried half-assedly to fix them and went "back to sleep".  What convinces me I was asleep (apart from the easy 180 degree rotation), was that I had an extra yellow blanket.

FA 2: I was in the bathroom of my old house, looking in the mirror.  My vision was a bit blurry, but I put this down to having just got out of bed.  I was thinking about lucid dreaming at the time, doing my ususal mental exercise, "How would I even know if this was a dream, they're always so realistic!"  I tapped the wall beneath the mirror with my knuckles, just to reassure myself of reality.  I was literally 110% sure I was awake, it was so lifelike.  Just for that extra guarantee, I looked at my left hand.   About seven fingers! 
"No fuckin' way," I murmured.  It had been about a week since I'd had a lucid experience of this quality and I was very pleased.  I went out of the bathroom and found myself in my current house.  It was dark outside, I could see through the glass on the front door, which was at the bottom of the stairs.  My mum was trying to get the cat inside and lock up.  I went down to help.  Strangely, there were two cats which looked identical.  I picked up the imposter by mistake and it scratched my face.  My cat is friendly, so I decided it wasn't that one.  I looked to my right, and saw a blonde guy getting into a yellow lambourghini.  I wanted a go in his car, so I called over to him.  He glared at me and sped off.  Annoyed, I hovered up to streetlight height and flew after him.  Before I even left my driveway, I was slowed by an invisible force.  I turned round, and saw a guy about my age with his arm outstretched.  It seemed he was using telekenisis to keep me from flying away.  He was looking at me evily.

I descended to waist height and prepared to take him on.  From looking at him, I could somehow tell that his name was Johnny, and he was no ordinary DC.  I tried to blast him out of the way, or throw him with telekenisis, but he resisted my efforts.  As I thought about what I could use next, he created a fireball in his palm and hurled it at me.  I dodged it, and sent one back.  The fireball looked like heavily compressed fire.  It was completely spherical, and much brighter than I expected.  It looked like I was winning, until he sent out his Pokémon.  Yes, Pokémon.  I can't remember what Pokémon it was or what move it used, but it quickly overwhelmed me.   I accidentally lost touch with the dream.  At the time I figured it was probably due to lack of sensory input.  I was just flying around, not touching anything.  Or it might just have been the end of a REM cycle.

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

> This turned me lucid, due to the embarrassingness of the situation.



Hahaha  ::D:

----------


## J.D.

Bloody old men...

----------


## J.D.

21.12.2009Vortex (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was finishing off a dream about being in a car crash in the middle of a busy freeway when I felt myself waking up.  I tried to re-insert myself.

I was sitting back on the ground next to a concrete divider thing in the middle of the freeway.  I got up and looked around.  The road wasn't as busy as before- there was just one bus coming towards me, and slowing down.  It stopped beside me and the door opened.  The driver said threateningly,
"Get in or else..."  He pointed a gun at me.  I got on, just to see how this would play out.  To annoy the driver, I ripped off the door and threw it away.  Crowded round the middle of the bus was a group of guys with big guns, all glaring at me.  I sat down and thought about what I could do to "fuck up their shit".  I tried to make the bus fly, but couldn't manage it.  I decided instead to try and suck the whole bus and its contents into a vortex, and leaving them all compressed to the size of a tennis ball.  I focused my attention on a speck of dust floating directly in front of me, and increased the gravity around it.  It glowed light blue.  Soon, pieces of rubbish and loose items started getting sucked in and jammed together.  The larger items and the people were unaffected so far, so I concentrated really hard.  In the end I just hurt my head and woke up.

----------


## J.D.

22.12.2009Just Warmin' up the Core (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID



I was left in charge of a nuclear power station.  It was a small concrete room underground, with a grey chair 1.5m off the ground in front of a computer terminal.  To get down to the room, I had to drain a large, artificial, underground lake.  I assume the lake was on top of the power station for extra security or something.  There were only like two buttons on the terminal- a knob controlling intensity of heating and an on/off switch.  There was also a dial to tell what temperature the "core" was at.  Apparently the main reactor was waaay further underground.

I was powering down the core before bed one night, when I fell asleep sitting there.  I was in a really uncomfortable position but didn't wake up until the morning.  I woke up when I got a call from my friend Hugh, telling me to "Warm up the core."  This I dutifully did.  I then picked up a jar of peanut butter which had appeared beside me and started scooping out and eating it with my finger.

----------


## J.D.

22.12.2009Top Gear (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Me and my two friends Darren and Hugh were guest presenters on Top Gear.  So including Jeremy Clarkson, James May and Richard Hammond, there were six of us.  We decided to have a race round the Top Gear track.  We were allowed to use any method of getting round.  I went for roller blades.  I became semi-lucid around here.  I say "semi" because although I knew it was a dream, it didn't feel like "me" controlling everything I did.  Kind of like a very close copy of myself, doing stuff I _would_ do.  It was night time.  I took off round the track in my roller blades, reaching incredible speed.  I was supposed to get round to the finish line ASAP, but I was having too much fun.  I lifted off the ground slightly and flew over some grassy areas.  There was one big hill in the middle of the track.  I got up a lot of speed and flew off the top of it like a ramp.  I shot up into the night sky, nearly at the clouds, then the wind caught me and I was blown backwards.  I fell all the way back to the ground but landed on my feet.

----------


## J.D.

24.12.2009Bus Ride (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

A major dream sign I've noted (can't believe I didn't see it before) is buses.  No exaggeration, since starting this DJ, I've had about 10 dreams involving buses.  That's like 12%.  I'll be keeping an eye out for them in future.

I've been having decent success with DILD's the last few days.  I think of it as a lazy approach.  I wake up in the morning, then just go back to sleep as if it were a WBTB, but fall asleep normally.  I tend to become lucid naturally near the start of a dream.

FA in my old caravan.  It was night time, and very dark.  There were no lights on outside.  My brother Andrew was asleep in a bed across the room.  I saw a shape move on the other side of the door.  (The door is made of frosted glass)  A huge brown dog phased through and was now in the room with us.  I nearly shat a brick.  I'm not afraid of dogs at all in real life, but there was something terrifying about this enormous one which had found me in the middle of the night.  I became semi lucid as it advanced on me.  I was sitting up in bed and made up my mind not to run away from it.  I leaned down so my face was level with the dog's and stared it out.  It got closer and closer and I kept glaring at it.  Soon our noses were nearly touching, and the dog's face was all I could see.  Then it vanished.



I woke up Andrew, who had slept through the dog's intrusion.  I told him that this was a dream, but he seemed reluctant to accept it.  I looked at my hand and saw way too many fingers.  I showed it to Andrew and asked him what he could see- but he didn't give me a solid answer.  I considered the possibility of this being a shared dream since it _really_ seemed like him, but I doubt it was.  

I looked out the caravan window to my left.  There was a double decker, open-topped bus parked outside.  I closed my eyes and tried to teleport on board.  At first, I was pretty sure it hadn't worked, but when I opened my eyes, I was on the upper level, at the front.  Andrew was with me.  The bus started moving, driven by Idon'tknowwho.  I kept looking at my deformed hand and trying to get Andrew to comment on it, but to no avail.  We held on to the railing at the front of the bus as it went far too fast over bumps and round corners- it was like a roller coaster.

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

Interesting point on the shared dream, did you ask him about it?

I don't know if I really believe that they exist, I'd like to, but I dunno..

----------


## J.D.

Yeah, he wasn't even asleep lol  :tongue2:   I'm a bit skeptical as well to be honest...

----------


## J.D.

26.12.2009Like A Bat out of Hell in a Silver-Black... Car (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I just about felt myself waking up.  I couldn't even be sure if it was a false awakening or not, I was that groggy.  I think it must have been real though, because I changed my position to something unusual, and was in that position when I properly woke up later.

I was just coming out of a dream where I was going to give some people a lift in a car.  Easiest thing to do was to imagine being back in the same dream.  I felt myself standing on the road, then imagined getting into the car and feeling the steering wheel.  Somewhere here the visualisations became a dream.  I got into the driving seat to find that some woman was already sitting in it.  I said,
"Screw you, I need to feel this steering wheel!" and sat on top of her.  I felt the rubbery plastic of the (unrealistically large) steering wheel for a few seconds until I felt stable enough to start doing stuff.  I thought about the task of the month, but decided to leave it because it felt like too much effort and might wake me up.  I then realised I had no idea how to drive.  I thought about it for a second, and pondered how I would be able to do it if there were just two pedals.  One to accelerate and the other to brake/reverse- like the way the triggers are in Xbox driving games.  Conveniently enough, that's the way this car was set up.  It was a big silver people-carrier, possibly a Seat Alhambra.  



I put my right foot to the floor and drove off.  I realised I was only round the corner from my house, so I tried to get to it.  I just hoped I could hold my concentration long enough to get there.  The woman I had been sitting on phased backwards through the seat into the back seat, where there were a few other people.  I turned on the car radio, and a CD came on automatically.  Track two of Def Leppard's greatest hits came on, which is "Pour Some Sugar On Me".  I wanted to put on "Action", so I pressed back, remembering that it was track one.  For some reason, Meat Loaf's "Bat Out of Hell" came on instead, which was just as good as far as I was concerned.  I sped along tapping the steering wheel and singing.  I woke up before I got to my house.

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

Hah, maybe I could do something similar and teach myself to drive a little before I get my first lesson (which will be very soon).

----------


## J.D.

Same, driving lessons for Christmas! xD Can't wait

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

Clear the roads!

----------


## J.D.

26.12.2009WoW... Tanking the Boss (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

If you've never ever played World of Warcraft, this might not make a whole lot of sense to you!



I was playing World of Warcraft, for the first time in many months.  I was playing on my level 60 human warrior, and had just picked up some epic leg armour.  Then I was invited to a raid.  I joined, despite knowing very little about raiding.  They wanted me to be the main tank (cuz I pwn), and I accepted. 

It was my job to "hold the aggro" (as they say) of the boss while everybody else did the damage.  I was having no problem holding it, doing my old combination of "Shield Block", "Revenge", "Taunt", the odd "Heroic Strike" etc, so I started using some of my less commonly used moves.  I looked down at the toolbar, and saw some buttons which were completely alien to me.  There was one which looked like a green needle on top of a purple background, called "Poison Sting".  I used that a few times, and another which looked like a turtle shell from Super Mario.  This fired a turtle shell at the boss for very little damage.  I was looking back and forward between the main screen and the toolbar, and noticed that the icons were sometimes in different places form where they were previously.  I must have been semi-lucid, because I said to myself, "Bloody dream keyboards," but kept playing away.

In the end, the boss dropped some awesome chestplate, which I needed, but for some reason another guy got it, and my roll wasn't even counted.  I was livid! xD

----------


## Loaf

> I then picked up a jar of peanut butter which had appeared beside me and started scooping out and eating it with my finger.



Lol'd.

----------


## J.D.

26.12.2009Hallucino-fucking-nations! (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was a bit sleepy on boxing day, so I lay down in bed for a nap.  Now before this, I've never had any real hypnagogic hallucinations before, save the odd quick buzzing sound, and I've never been one to notice sleep paralysis.  I got them both this time, and it was fucking weird!

I don't know how long I was lying there, but after a while it was like a switch had been flicked and my entire body just seemed to turn itself off.  Over about half a second it became so I couldn't move a muscle- although to be honest I wasn't trying too hard in case I spoiled it.  :smiley:   Part of me used to doubt if this bodily shutdown was actually possible while still awake- and I _was_ still awake!  I even opened my eyes a crack, but barely took anything in, just the colour of the celing with the sun shining through the blinds.  After a minute, I felt as if my head had "lifted out of itself".  It felt like my forehead had levitated up.  I was really shocked, and it reverted almost immediately.   I assumed this must be the HH's people rave about.  

I then wondered what other stuff I could get my body to do.  With that thought, I started "sliding" under the covers towards the foot of the bed.  But I kept going.  I slid maybe five or six metres before I thought of controlling this ride.  I thought, "I should reach the end of this bed now,"  and sure enough, I felt my feet poke out from under the covers next.

Then my belligerant brother came in shouting about crap and ruined it!

----------


## J.D.

28.12.2009Zombie Apocalypse (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

After months of trying, I finally managed a zombie dream! Good times.  Only thing is, the hordes of walking dead weren't enough to make me realise I was dreaming, hence the non-lucid.  I did get a little bit aware towards the end though, which just made it all the more real.   :Sad:   Details are a bit sketchy, since it was nearly 24hrs ago I had this dream.



I was holed up in the top floor of an appartment building in the suburbs.  It was a modern building surrounded by normal houses with lots of gardens and trees.  I spent a long time hiding in this building, having no contact at all with the zombies who wandered aimlessly in the streets below.  There weren't a *huge* amount, but from the large window at the front of my room I could see that the street contained about 50 zombies.  This particular brand of zombies were somewhere between the classic shambling, moaning, not-much-of-a-threat walking corpses (as seen in the original "Dawn of the Dead") and the more modern, able-bodied, running, bloodthirsty variety (as seen in "28 Days Later").  They were able to run like someone who was wounded, basically.

One day I was walking past this large window when a survivor in the street spotted me.  She had red hair and was about 30.  She screamed to get my attention, then ran to the front door via several gardens and over a wall.  Unfortunately, the zombies couldn't resist, and followed her en masse.  I let her in grudgingly, knowing we would soon have to leave.  The zombies were gathering at the door, moaning and banging.  The noise was attracting yet more of them from the surrounding area.  Luckily I had prepared for such an eventuality.  There was a wire cable running from the balcony, across a few gardens, all the way to another street.  We each looped another piece of wire over the cable and swung along it to the other steet.  I had thought this plan was foolproof, but the wire I was swinging on made a loud scraping noise when it went over the cable, thus alerting the hordes below.  They all looked up stupidly in unism, then roared.  We landed, and after much swearing, ran out into the next street.  

There were still a few zombies ambling inanely with mouths open in this street- most of them having been attracted to my front door previously.  It was then, when rounding a corner, that I noticed a flyer on the wall.  It contained "Official Instructions" on how to deal with the infestation.  The redhead looked at it and nodded.  I didn't look, but somehow knew what the instructions were.  They had just never been carried out very well.  Apparently, a purple liquid had been invented which was completely toxic to the undead, and harmless to the living.  (Rather convenient!)  The orders were to dispatch vats of the stuff to every street, then throw it over any zombie who came near.  This would result in instant death for the recieving party.  We ran round the corner, dodged the odd zombie, and found ourselves in a ruined street of shops.  All the windows and most of the walls were broken down, and there was rubble everywhere.  There were also buckets of the miraculous purple liquid at every building.  I rejoiced, and picked up a bucket.  Two zombies were advancing on me at a brisk walking pace.  I turned to them and sloshed all the liquid out of the bucket.  I meant to soak them both, but only got one, completely missing the other.  The one I hit immediately howled in pain and collapsed backwards.  Visible purple fumes wafted from him as he fell, entering the nostrils of the other.  Two seconds later, he collaped as well.  Apparently, this stuff was very strong.

I can't quite remember the next bit, but it involved me running round the town looking for some item I needed to give to a friend.  I found it in a tiny garden surrounded by a black metal fence.  At this point I was armed with water pistols full of purple stuff, and the undead were no hindrance.

The next thing I remember, I was all out of liquid, but had partied up with a group of survivors.  We were at the top of some kind of zeppelin tower- you know, a tower at the top of which a zeppelin stops, and you get on.  There was a zeppelin waiting.  The leader of our group was a tall dude with black, slicked-back hair.  He was carrying a shotgun, and he stepped through the automatic doors onto the balloon first.  I somehow knew that both he and I were invincible- we could not be killed or infected.  I think I had some low-level lucidity here, because I acted a lot more like myself.  I think that's where the invincibility came from.  Everybody stepped on board and looked around.  We were in a kind of atrium.  The floor and walls were dark wood, and a grand staircase up to a viewing platform was ahead of us.  The furniture and ornamental plants in the atrium were strewn everywhere.  The black-haired guy warned us that this thing was probably full of zombies.  I ran up the stairs and saw, for some reason, a door leading to a dental surgery.  It was lying open, and I could see the bright whiteness of the wall.  I went inside to find a mostly-devoured corpse on the chair.  It was gruesome, but I was cheered up when I found two weapons to arm myself with.  The first was a large screwdriver with a blue plastic handle, and the second was a kind of cordless dentist's drill.  It must have been battery powered, but even so, it was quite deadly.

I headed towards the very front of the viewing platform, and encountered a grandma-zombie.  I gathered that she had been here for a while, because her eyes had rotted away!  She had just two blackened eye holes in her green, rotting face.  I got her with the dentist's drill, which miraculously sawed her head off in one swipe.  I passed a few crappy-looking shops and came to what looked like the driver's seat.  I approached it cautiously from behind, as I could see someone was still strapped into it, trying to get out.  With my drill and screwdriver raised, I stepped round the front of the seat.  It was my ex-girlfriend!  She looked pretty much as she always had done, apart from badly cracked skin above her lips, and evil eyes.  She gnashed her teeth at me, struggling to escape from the seatbelt, but it was very secure.  Two straps looped over her shoulders, secured across the chest.  I sighed sadly and jammed the screwdriver in her temple.  I felt a bit of remorse, but I was soon distracted by many more attacks from zombified persons.  I used the screwdriver and drill to lethal effect on lots of them as I moved along an upstairs corridor.  They came out of the rooms on either side one by one, like a video game.

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

Awesome, love zombie dreams. Good thing they were semi-"shamblers" or you would have been screwed. What a coincidence too, I had one last night as well and even though I am an undead maniac, I still only get zombie dreams rarely.

----------


## J.D.

Gotta love those zombie dreams.  :smiley:  What was yours like?  Hey- you should totally start up a DJ thread!  I'd read it!

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

It was kind of...Shaun of the Dead-ish. Me and my friends were heading through some apartments because we heard there were zombies there. But later on in the dream my mind tried to create some sort of backstory to things and they're always so stupid. Something along the lines that the zombie apocalypse had been going on for 50 years (and somehow we hadn't noticed).

Thanks, ya never know I might go for it.

----------


## J.D.

30.12.2009In Da Club (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a great many lucids in an afternoon nap today.  Too much of a good thing, I think- I can't remember them in very great detail.

I had a FA in bed in my old house.  I was so drowsy I didn't notice where I was right away.  I tried to DEILD, thinking I had woken up for real.  I fancied a party, as I was looking forward to new year's eve, so I imagined myself in a nightclub.  An absolutely awesome song was playing.  It was completely made up by my mind, I'd never heard it before.  It was of the same hip-hop/pop genre they play in a lot of clubs (specifically my ususal one).  I'm not really a huge fan of that type of music, being more of a rocker myself, but to me it sounds like partyin'.  The song went on for about three minutes, and even had a chorus!  I danced a path around the club looking for someone I knew, but no luck.  The stability started to go a bit, so I grabbed onto a metal pole to "feel my way back in".  

Gradually, I was back in the bed like before, but I could still feel the pole in my hand.  I was gripping it quite tightly.  (yes ha ha.)  I was however, still dreaming that I was awake.  Since it felt like I still had the pole in my hand as I went to sit up, I reasoned that it must be a FA.  I felt some pressure on my leg and looked down.  There was a dude with blonde hair and glasses sitting there.  No sooner had I seen him than he shot up towards me.  His head turned into that of a tiger and he snarled viciously.  He was a centimetre from my face- it was as vivid as real life.  I knew it was a dream but it still shocked me awake.

----------


## J.D.

30.12.2009Me vs. Voldemort (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was having a strange dream where I was trying to break open the glass door of a caravan to let somebody out.  The caravan was in the middle of a forest.  It was Autumn, and the sun shining through the falling leaves was giving the whole place an orangey tint.  I tried throwing a garden gnome against the glass but it just bounced off.  I looked behind me and saw Donkey Kong.  He was sleeping on top of a grey van.  I thought about waking him up to help break down the door, but I was afraid to, in case he went crazy, as angry gorillas sometimes do.

Some time later, I had realised I was dreaming.  I can't remember how.  I checked my left hand just to reinforce the knowlege, and sure enough, lots of fingers.  I was still in the forest.  I looked up to see people flying past on broomsticks.  I wanted to go after them, but couldn't make myself fly.  Instead, I picked up a twig off the ground and placed it between my legs.  It immediately expanded to a large straight branch.  It wasn't quite a broomstick, but it worked just as well.  I pushed off the ground and rose up to about 5m.  I swung off to my left and flew in the direction everyone else had just gone.  I weaved between tree trunks, following the base of a hill on my right.  I soon came to a huge stone archway hewn out of a cliff face.  I flew inside, assuming that must be where everyone went.  Inside was an arena.  It was a circular room with seats round the outside and a flat circular area in the middle.  The floor of this area was dark stone, and covered in markings which looked Aztec.  Standing in the middle was Voldemort, beckoning to me.  I landed on the floor opposite him to get a better look at what he was wearing.  He looked nothing like I expected.  He was wearing a roman gladiator's outfit, and was buff as fuck.  The only thing unchanged about him was his head, which looked just like it did in the movies.  I was glad of the challenge, and took him on.



The first thing that happened was Voldemort using telekenisis to send me flying against the wall behind me.  In mid-air, it felt incredibly realisitic.  Like being on a violent roller coaster.  I dusted myself off and ran at him, not sure of my plan of attack.  I bounced off an energy field he had created around himself.  Trying a different tact, I made a grabbing motion in mid-air, and used telekenisis to grab him by the balls - from a distance.  I lifted him into the air by the balls and bashed his head off the ground repeatedly.  With his energy shield gone, I ran in and kicked him in the face FTW.

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

Hahaha nice ending to the Voldemort one. 

You're getting really good at DILDing...something which I need to err practice.

----------


## J.D.

Cheerz ;P I've got a whole backlog of dream notes I need to put together from new yrs eve onwards.  I've been soooo lazy the last few days!

----------


## J.D.

30.12.2009Beach and Swimming Pool (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This one made quite a lot of sense at the time.

I was on a steep beach with my brother.  The sand was golden yellow, and the waves were tiny.  It was a very sunny day, and from what I could tell, the beach was packed.  I started crawling up towards a small grey wall at the top, and a tiny wave washed past me.  When it receeded, a lime green lobster was left sitting in front of me.  It looked like a toy.  I stared at it for a bit, and it soon scuttled off.  I got to the grey wall, and found a swimming pool on the other side.  My brother ran and jumped into it.  I watched him closely, because I'm pretty sure he can't swim in real life.  I quickly decided I was wasting my time since I was only dreaming, he'd be fine.

The rest is foggy, but I went inside a building and down hundreds of flights of stairs where I got to a basement full of big crab-like monsters.

----------


## J.D.

03.01.2010Playing Football for NI (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I dreamt that I had fallen asleep in Windsor Park, the Northern Ireland team's stadium.  When I woke up, the players were walking out onto the pitch to start a match, and I went with them.  The match started very quickly, and I had a moment of horror when I realised I was supposed to be the goalkeeper.  The net was basically undefended, so I ran (awkwardly) towards it.  On the way, the ball came to me, and I pulled off some incredible skill to take it around four players before passing it. 

I finally got back to my net, pleased with my skilfulness.  My skill is non-existent in real life.  The ball kept getting blasted at me and I kept saving it with ease.  The other team decided to bring on some distractions for me, in the form of naked cheerleaders.  They were two girls I know, and they started dancing at the sides of my net, trying to catch my eye.  In the end I thought "Screw the match", and exited with them.  :wink2:

----------


## J.D.

04.01.2010Swooping and Swimming (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm not sure whether to say this was a DILD or non-lucid.  I kind of knew it was a dream, and I did a lot of cool stuff, but I wouldn't say I was really _I,_ if you know what I mean.

I was in my old house, in the early hours of the morning.  It might have been around 4 or 5 am.  Still dark anyway.  I looked out my bedroom window to see that my dad was driving off.  He went out the bottom of the driveway and took a right.  I climbed out my window and jumped off the roof to fly after him.  I had the same kind of flight ability as I usually have, which is like that of a paper aeroplane- mainly just a glide.  I wasn't quite catching up, so I tried skating on the ground, which was icy.  I had a good thing going, as I skate-glided behind my dad's car.  I was feeling confident so I leapt up in the air.  I soared about the height of four houses and got that familiar "shitI'mfalling" sensation in my stomach after reaching the peak.  I landed farther up the road, behind a chain of cars driving ridiculously slowly.  There were a few people walking along the footpath to my left, so I joined them.  We walked for a good while, and every now and then I would swoop out onto the road and glide over a few cars.  I found I could fly a lot better when the wind was coming from behind me.  When it was against me, I made my arms into a streamlined shape in front of me and I could cut through it.

It was getting closer and closer to daylight as I glided along the road, and before I knew it, it was morning and I was at my old school.  It had been turned into a leisure centre.  I jumped onto the rear bumper of a car and rode in.  I passed a fantastic swimming pool which had massive slides, a glass roof over half of it, and enormous brown statues down the other end.  The next thing I knew, I was in the pool.  I was floating on my back, looking up at the glass roof, and imagined it moving up and down.  Then it did.  I found I could make things happen around me with very little effort.  Strangely, this was the part of the dream where I was the _least_ lucid.  The other people in the pool were getting annoyed at me.  I told them it wasn't my fault, I couldn't help it, but they didn't listen and kept shouting at me.  Becuase I was pissed now, I made a huge statue come to life and roar at them.  Its head was hundreds of metres above the pool, staring down.  I concentrated on it, it shook off a bit off dust, then its eyes glowed red.  It stood up to its full height (it had been bending over looking down before) and roared.  Next I made the entire swimming pool become a whirlpool, which I found great fun, but nobody else did.  I let myself get sucked underwater and found I could breathe.  There were bubbles swirling all round me, and I thought I might get pulled to the surface again which I didn't want.  I liked the quiet underwater.  I made myself heavier and my feet touched the bottom.


The rest, I can't remember very well, but I think I went into the changing rooms and got dressed.

----------


## J.D.

04.01.2010Obstacle Course (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Me and a load of other people were being chased through an obstacle course by someone evil.  (No idea who)  I was behind a few people on a rope bridge, coming up to a wall which had a "rope net" draped over it.  I kept telling them to hurry up, but they were intolerably slow.  When we got to the rope wall, I pushed my way past those in front, and took a shortcut across the bottom.

The next stage was a very long slide.  It was a tube going down in a spiral route, with a diameter of about 5m.  There were dozens of other people sliding down as well.  We weren't going very fast, and everyone was just lying back talking to each other.  I noticed a girl I knew, who was slowly passing me.  We had an interesting conversation which I now can't remember.

----------


## J.D.

05.01.2010Espionage, then minor wandering. (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This was definitely my most successful WILD yet.  I didn't get much sleep last night, so I went for an afternoon nap.  I lay on my back with my arms by my sides, which is a really unnatural way for me to sleep, but I reckoned it was probably the best for dreamin'.  After a very short time I got some serious SP and rolling sensations (for the 2nd time whoop!) and I ended up in an interesting dream.

I had unwittingly inserted myself into a vampire/werewolf story.  I think this was brought on by watching Underworld the other day.  I was a vampire, of course, and I was walking through a town centre with a couple of my vampire cronies and a werewolf, who had defected.  (Apparently the vampires and werewolves were at war).  I went along with the plot, which went on around me.  It was night time, and the streets were very dark, apart from the orangey glow from some low streetlights.  We were on our way to sneak into a werewolf meeting at a hotel.  I could see the hotel coming up on the left.  It had a distinctly more reddish glow than the rest of the area.  The dude beside me said,
"I thought this place was closed this late on a Saturday?" and the werewolf replied,
"Not for us."  Sure enough, there was light coming from the building, but only from one side door, which looked like the entrance to a very exclusive club.  There were two huge bouncers outside in black suits.  We paused at a set of benches out in the street to discuss our next move.  The werewolf guy warned me that there would be a scanner inside, and that they were only letting in the most elite of werewolves.
"I'll probably be fine," I told him, with a dollop of arrogance.  I left the others sitting on the benches, and walked confidently over to the door.  It was only then I noticed I was wearing a very nice suit.  I tugged the collar slightly as I walked straight between the bouncers.  My swagger was so awesome they didn't even question me.  Right inside, there was a thin corridor, only about 3 feet across.  A couple of metres inside was a simple ID scanner, the kind they have in some airports, only without the face recognition part.  There were two girls I know in front of me (I knew them to be vampires too at the time), and a female guard at the ID scanner.  The two girls inserted their fake driver's lisences, and were rejected.  A red light shone from above the scanner and a buzzer sounded.  Instead of being chucked out, they were allowed to merely walk back outside.  It was my turn.  I reached in my pocket, and found my ID card I usually use.  I reckoned it might work simply because it was actually a real ID, I hadn't bothered with a fake one like the girls before me.  Although it did occur to me that they would realise I wasn't a werewolf and not let me in anyway.  I inserted my card, but to my surprise, the light turned green and I heard a "ping!".  I was in.


Not quite what I looked like as a vampire, but hey...

The female guard stepped aside and waved me onwards.  The corridor opened up to normal size.  It was very dark- I thought it might almost be so dark I'd lose my perception and wake up by accident, but I concentrated on the small lights shining up the walls at the celing and made them brighter, allowing me to see ok.  On my left was a glass wall.  On the other side, I could see a fancy restaurant, with all tables full.  I reckoned that must be the werewolf meeting.  On the other side of the corridor was an enormous elevator door.  There were two pot plants on either side, and some people standing in front of it.  I recognised one of them as my friend Sophie, who I hadn't seen in ages.  I said hello enthusiastically and gave her a hug.  My friend Pete was also there.  I was pleased to see him too.  The lift arrived and the doors opened.  I was surprised at what I saw.  The interior was about the size of my living room, and there were dozens of people sitting on settees and on the metal floor.  It genuinely confused me, but I stepped on anyway.  I sat down with Pete against the back of a setee.  I caught the eye of a girl across the lift and smiled at her.  I caught my reflection in the metal wall and noticed my vampire fangs.
"Shit," I thought.  "Although I am really working these fangs!"  I assumed I would now be mauled by the many werewolves around me, but no-one seemed to care.  Instead, the girl smiled back, and I noticed she had fangs too.  We crawled towards each other, cutting a path through the people sitting about, and she leapt on me.  We got it on then and there, with at least 30 people watching.  Good times.

I had a false awakening here.  I "opened my eyes", and felt the dream zap away, and my vision of the vampire chick was sucked into the distance, replaced by the wall in my old bedroom.  I thought, 
"That was sweet!" and sighed.  As I sighed, I let out a huge amount of air.  I was exhaling for literally thirty seconds.  During that time I took several small breaths, becuase I needed air.  At the time I reasoned that I had been breathing so deeply while dreaming that my lungs had absorbed an excessive amount of air, which was just being released now.  When I was finished, I got out of bed and walked towards the door, ready to go downstairs and see what everybody was up to in the real world.  ::lol::   My left arm felt really strange, like it was pointing the wrong way or something, but I stretched and it seemed to fix itself.  I reached for the door handle, and noticed that I felt a bit strange, like I wasn't quite sure if this was a dream or real life.  My vision was a tiny bit fuzzy, and I thought this might be from just waking up, but I did the hand reality check anyway, and was astounded to see about seven fingers!  I laughed to myself that I could be so stupid to have thought this was real- I was in my old house after all.  As soon as I became lucid, I had a familiar feeling of being "trapped in the dream", which I only ever had once before, in my lucid nightmare where I kept having false awakenings.  Waking up for real would've been fine, and a few seconds ago, I really thought I had.  There was even a vague echo of The Twilight Zone music which tormented me last time.  I resolved that I wasn't going to get into that mindset, and the music petered out.  I was incredibly aware here.  I was so switched on I found it hard to believe I could still be sleeping with my mind still at work.  I walked over to the window.  It was afternoon on a cloudy day.  Climing through the bushes in my garden was some naked girl.  
"Jackpot," I said, and punched the air.  I opened the window, ready to climb out, but my three brothers came in.  They were asking me something which I can't remember now, but everything seemed so real here that I had to do three reality checks in a row, just to make extra extra sure I was dreaming.  I asked them who sent them, for some reason.  The biggest brother replied,
"Christine."  (she's my ex) I asked him,
"What, is she here?"
"Yeah, she's in the cupboard under the stairs," he said.  I went downstairs to see if she was in fact hiding in my house, but there was no sign of her under the stairs.  I went inside and hoked about a bit, but quickly became claustrophobic, so I left.  I wandered into the living room, where we have a big mirror above the fireplace.  I walked over, and saw my reflection.  At first glance, it seemed basically normal with slightly longer hair.  Then the title of a thread I had read on dreamviews earlier popped into my head.  It was about looking in the mirror in dreams, and how something weird always happens.  Right then, my reflected face distorted itself into a horrible, demonic visage.  The skin darkened, the eyes went totally black, and my head grew horns.  It laughed at me evily.  
"Fuuuuck that," I said, and stared it out.  The longer I stared the more benign and cartoon-ish it got, until the outlines of the main features looked very much like they were drawn by pencil.  Satisfied, I turned away and went out into the hall.  

About here I woke up.  I was shocked to find that it had only been an hour exactly since I lay down in bed!

----------


## J.D.

06.01.2010Practicing Control Over Objects (WBTB)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I can really only remember the bare bones of this one.

Me and a couple of friends were in a car on a beach.  It was a very small beach, basically a cove, with cliffs all round it and only one steep, rocky road leading down to it.  We were standing around the car talking.  It was night time, and I wanted more light.  I started fiddling with various buttons and knobs inside the car, trying to make a light or torch appear.  I had it in my head that if I expected something to happen, it would.  So I opened hatches expecting them to reveal tiny lights etc.  It worked a little bit- sometimes I would get a tiny LED light, but when I tried to make it brighter by flicking other switches, it would go out.  I eventually managed to transform part of the dashboard into a bizzare torch, which looked like a metal detector used by airport security.  Unfortunately it was shit.

I had two or three false awakenings in my own house, where I tried opening doors with the expectation that a certain hot girl would be on the other side.  I visualised her quite clearly, then swung open the door, only to find an insane creation of my unfocused mind.  It was an old lady with really long arms and huge glasses, wearing a really weird robe.  I slammed the door on her and had another FA.



This one was really confusing.  I had real difficulty distinguishing the dream from reality.  I even told this to my brother, who was walking around the kitchen.  I looked at myself in a mirror from a distance and I looked basically normal, and I had to keep looking at my hand (which was truly fucked) to remind myself I was dreaming.  When I first "woke up", I exhaled for about 30 seconds again, like the last dream.  I tried to not breathe in at all after this happened, but decided that probably wasn't the best idea!  There was a song playing in the background.  I'm almost sure it was King Hell's cover of "Hungry Like the Wolf".

At a few points in the dream I heard things from the waking world which nearly woke me up, but I rubbed and clapped my hands a few times to keep myself internally focused.

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

Wow that WILD about the vampire/werewolf war was awesome. Keep up the great work  ::fro::

----------


## J.D.

haha thanks!  ::D:  That one got a "Favourite" tick in the DJ program.  One of these days I'm specifically going to try and complete some dream goals. 

How goes your progress?

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

Awesome. Oh I've made some really good progress over the last few days, specifically with DEILDs one morning. Still a big rookie, but I'm getting into the swing of things.

Oh, and lucids are just awesome. 

I need to improve on WBTBs (don't stay up long or I can't get back to sleep)w/ WILDs, though I've gotten a feel for how my body works with dreams during those DEILDs (especially the transitioning part, which is sweet).

DILDs...hmm...not much success in that department mainly because I haven't been doing too much on the RCs, but I plan on it.

(Last night had a dream where I had 8 toes, one of the first I've ever looked at...my bare foot, and a ridiculous build-up-to-the-zombie-apocalypse dream where I didn't actually see any zombies.)

----------


## J.D.

> I've made some really good progress over the last few days, specifically with DEILDs one morning.



Sweet, DEILDs are great, sometimes you just go on a roll with them!  :smiley: 

How you doing with control? I've been trying my best to manipulate stuff around me lately, but it's never simple!

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

Yeah, and about controlling...well haven't had too much experience with that but I'm thankful that I haven't had any basic vision problems (heard about some peoples' being too dark).

Only thing I've done out of the ordinary was that I fired an energy ball at some massive spider. I still walk around going "oooh" "aaah" even though nothing remarkable is happening, but I like the realism and everything about 'em.

----------


## J.D.

07.01.2010Knocking on the Door (Strangely Precognitive) :O (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was having an extrememly lazy day with a huge lie-in.  In early afternoon my mum came in and told me I would have to let her in when she got back (our front door is tempermental).  I mumbled my assent and went back to sleep.

A while later, I was wandering around my old house, not doing anything in particular, when I heard the door knocking.  I remembered what my mum had said earlier, but stayed asleep, assuming my brother was downstairs and he would get the door.  The knocking continued, so I went to the door in my dream and opened it.  No one was there.  I looked round to the left of the door at the living room window.  I saw my next-youngest brother peering in. 
"Come inside," I said.  He didn't seem to hear me, and kept looking at the window and door, thinking what to do.  I decided I'd have to wake up and let in whoever was at my real door, as I could still hear knocking.

I went downstairs to find it was in fact the same brother I had dreamt about!  Nice coincidence, what are the chances? I have three brothers, and I was expecting it to be my mum, but my dream showed me the real person.  Well, one in four I suppose...

I've always thought (or at least hoped) that there were other possible levels of perception than the five senses - maybe only accessible through altered states of consciousness.  Maybe an extension of awareness achieved through greater functioning _of_ the five senses.  Say for example, you could tell who was at the door based on tiny cause/effect actions started by that person, which eventually reach you.  Maybe if you know them, the mind could fill in the blanks.  Be it vibrations or whatever.  But I'm getting totally off-topic, and of course this dream is in no way a suggestion that such abilities exist, just a fun coincidence!  Interesting enough to make you think about it though.  :smiley:

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

That's a very interesting post, it's always a possibility, but it was a cool coincidence with your brother.

----------


## J.D.

08.01.2010Memories? (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Last night I decided it might be cool to try and use lucid dreaming to access some old/forgotten memories, so I gave it a go this morning.

After a while of lying still and semi-dozing, I felt like my body was lifted and rolled to the right.  At the time, I wasn't sure if it was a hallucination or my body was moving of its own accord, it was that realistic.

I found myself in some sort of theatre.  There was a long brown leather setee running round the outside of the audience area, which served as the only seating for people watching the performance, which apparently hadn't started yet.  I was sitting right in the middle of the setee.  I looked up to my left and saw the actor David Jason sitting in a box.  He wasn't old, but about the same age as he was in "Only Fools and Horses".  On my right was my friend Hugh.  I turned to him and asked, 
"Can you remember as far back as P1?" 
"Not really," he said.
"Well I'm trying to use this dream to see if those memories are still in my head.  Any idea how to do that?"  He looked thoughtful for a second, then the lights dimmed and a spotlight appeared on the stage.
"Oh it's starting!" he said, which kind of ended the conversation.  I turned to the stage, leaned back and sighed.

No luck this time!

----------


## J.D.

09.01.2010Wreaking General Havok (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

WILDed my _ass_ off today!  There were about ten to fifteen short LD's, where I accomplished some good stuff.

The first thing I remember is being in a situation I didn't want to be.  I'm not quite sure what it was, but I thought about myself lying in bed for a second, then rolling to my right.  I imagined that once I stopped rolling, I would be where I wanted to be.  I rolled *very* fast, so fast I was rolling about three revolutions per second.  When I stopped, I wasn't in the place I planned, but what looked like a fancy hotel restaurant.  There was a bar, and lots of brown settees, where suited-up dudes sat around talking.  I reckoned it was like a school formal.  I looked down at myself, and found I too was wearing a suit.  I levitated, and floated down some stairs to see what was going on in a certain seating area.  I saw a group of people I know form school, and said hello.  I made some  brilliant double entendre to the good-looking girl among them and they all laughed.  I sat down among them, and noticed that the good-looking girl had an exact clone sitting nearby.  I mouthed the words,
"Thank you," at the sky and put my arms round them both.  I was in mid sentence when an authoritarian-looking woman with short, black hair came along.  She said, 
"Any clones of normal people better get the hell out of here quick!"  Then she peered round the room I was in.  I stuffed the girl under my right arm under my seat and tried to look innocent.  The woman's eyes passed over my position.  When she had gone, I brought the girl out again.



I had lots of false awakenings in this dream that were all either in my house, or my dad's house, where I actually was.  One time when I woke up in my dad's house, I decided to try one of my goals- "pull down a skyscraper with telekenisis".  I knew there were no tall buildings anywhere near my dad's house, but I wanted a second opinion.  So, I went to the top of the stairs, hopped off and glided to the bottom, stepping straight into the living room.  My dad was watching TV.  I sat down opposite him and asked,
"Do you know if there's any skyscrapers nearby?"  He looked at me like I was insane, and everything faded.

During one false awakening, I'm sure I was able to tell what was on TV downstairs.  I knew my youngest brother was watching the Disney Channel while I was asleep, and had I been awake, I could probably just about hear it from the bedroom.  I heard what I deduced to be Hannah Montana on TV.  In the dream, I went downstairs to have a look.  When I looked at the TV, the sound of Hannah Montana continued, but the picture was showing something totally different.  It looked like a kind of Asian festival in progress through some streets.  The picture quality was poor, and it looked like an old home video.

In another FA, I was in my own house.  I "woke up" on the settee in the living room, and went straight to the mirror above the fireplace to have a look at my reflection.  It was basically normal, even when I remembered about last time when it turned horrible.  There was a bit of distortion around my chin, but it wasn't far off what I actually look like.  I thought for a second, and remembered another dream goal, which was to "wreak general havok".  With that in mind, I ran full speed at the living room window, and did a headbutt-dive through it, out into the street.  I flew quickly down the street, uprooting trees and snapping lampposts, then using the huge sticks of metal to demolish a house.  For some reason an electricity box in the street caught my attention.  I landed to look at the diagram pasted on its front.  It seemed to be a blueprint for a Death Star-type installation.  It was a spherical, planet-sized energy collector.  Apparently, it was supposed to take in radiation from solar flares and use it for electricity and ammunition.  It all made sense in the diagram, which I might draw.


Got this online.  It's not what I saw, but the same idea.

I became kind of involved in this storyline.  I saw some aliens in a lab inside the radiation collector.  They were the "elders" of their civilisation.  They kept repeating two words over and over.  The first was the name of their species.  It sounded like "Romanon".  The second word, I can't remember, but it had a meaning of something between regret and humility.  It might have begun with "m".

In another FA, I dreamt that I was woken up by a phonecall I was expecting at some stage that day.  My mobile phone rang on the bedside table.  It was Dave.  I answered it, and placed it on the side of my head, so I wouldn't have to make any effort to hold it in position.  I was vaguely murmuring replies to what Dave asked me, but I felt like I was dropping off.  I then remembered I was meant to be talking on the phone, so I said,
"Sorry, are you still there?"  Weirdly, I actually said this out loud, and it woke me up for real.  I was confused for a second when I found I wasn't really on the phone.

----------


## J.D.

11.01.2010Floating on Air (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This was an odd one.  I'll say semi-lucid.

I had just "woken up" from a lucid dream.  I can't remember if it was _actually_ a lucid dream or my subconscious had just planted that in my mind to be part of the dream plot.  Anyway, I woke up in a very modern, open-plan house.  Most of the walls had huge windows in them, or were just made of glass.  There was a garden with palm trees outside, and it was night time.  I thought about what a sweet dream I had just finished, and thought about trying to carry over the ability of flight into the real world.  I wandered throughout the downstairs of the house, up and down small steps, gliding and floating a bit.  I thought it wasn't as good as I had been doing in the dream, but I was doing some definite levitation.  Strange how this didn't turn me properly lucid!

----------


## J.D.

On a side note, I've just ordered "Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming" by Stephen LaBerge.  I hear he's a pretty decent authority on LD's, should be a good read.

----------


## J.D.

21.01.2010Stacey's Mom (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I've been way off my game lately, both in regard to journaling and lucid dreaming in general.  An email I got today confirming the dispatch of my book got me back in the mood, so here I am!

I was upstairs on a double decker bus (dreamsign!) but I didn't become lucid right away. Some of my friends were sitting around in seats in front of me, and there was music playing.  I can't remember the song, but it was definately in the genre of "Rock".  The bus took a sharp turn onto a steep hill and picked up speed.  Looking out the big window at the front, I was reminded of a dream I had a few nights ago, where I was riding a charging buffalo.  It went insanely fast, and I noted that I had the same perception of excessive speed right now as I had then.  As the bus went even faster, the top deck swayed a bit, and I began to question reality.  I was lucid, but I felt like I wasn't lucid _enough_.  Like I wasn't completely "there".  To reinforce myself, I did the hand reality check, but it didn't have the usual effect of surprising me into consciousness.  It was a strange state of mind, to know that this wasn't real, but not being able to bring my waking mind to operational level in the dream.  I suppose I'm out of practice.  The song that had been playing went into a lower-intensity section, where just the main beat could be heard.  I noticed that the beat could be used to exactly fit in the intro from "Stacey's Mom", by Fountains of Wayne.  You know that part at the start where it just repeats, "Stacey's mom, has got it goin' on".  I started singing it, and the whole bus picked it up and sang along.  I made a mental note to see if such a mix existed in real life and download it, but when I remembered about the dream later in the day, I couldn't figure out what the original song had been.  :Sad:

----------


## J.D.

23.01.2010Rihanna Plays Halo 2 (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID



I was in my old caravan, playing Halo 2 on my old Xbox.  My brothers were sitting around me.  Althought I can barely remember Halo 2, my mind recreated it quite faithfully.  It was definately a bit harder to play than its sequel.  I was pwning away, when I looked to my right to see Rihanna walking up the steps and into the caravan.  I greeted her and asked if she wanted to join in.  If I had been lucid, my offer would have been very different! lol She sat down and took a spare controller. 

The next thing I knew, hordes of paparazzi were banging on the window, and a huge searchlight was glaring through the blinds.  It was disrupting my view of the game, so I closed the curtains.  Unfortunately it was so bright it even shone through that.  

The next thing I remember, I was actually _in_ the game, physically playing from first person perspective.  I went in for a few melee attacks, and physically moved my own arm to do so.  Since I had complete control over my own body, I was punching the other players much more accurately.  I frequently went for the nose or groin for maximum ownage.  Rihanna was playing _shit._

----------


## J.D.

23.01.2010American Football (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I found myself in a huge changing room full of guys putting on all the padding and stuff they wear for American Football.  Suddenly, the gear was being forced on me by somebody.  I protested that I would get snapped like a twig (I'm a lanky fellow) in any contact sport, but they didn't listen.  The stuff I put on was a lot more like ice-hockey gear than I expected- there was extensive leg padding.



Soon, the entire team lined up in front of the changing room doors, and filed through into what appeared to be a hall in a leisure centre.  I had been expecting a stadium, or at least a field, but there was just a wooden floor and a really high celing.  Somebody took out a ball and started throwing it about.  An improvised game developed, where whoever had the ball was mauled by everyone around him, unless he could pass the ball to somebody else.  I could barely see what was going on due to the helmet, and my mobility was so bad because of the padding that when the ball came to me, it was like being hit by like six trucks from all directions.  This happened a few times before I realised I wasn't actually getting hurt, or even feeling any pain.  The old me might have become lucid here, but I'm out of practice!  I became more confident, and called out for the ball whenever I could.  I knew in my head when somebody was about to pass to me, and knew that I would be able to pull off some great skill from now on.  It was a strange sort of knowledge, like I knew the story of this dream (say I had read it before or something), and now I was just acting it out.  One throw which came to me, I caught behind my back and threw it on before anyone realised what was happening.  Good times.

Later on in the dream, we folded away one of the hall's walls to combine it with a neighboring hall and make one giant room.  The other hall had previously been used as a supermarket for some reason, but the only section left was the drink section.  I slid around (the floor was really smooth) and picked up a pack of Budweiser.  I don't think I ever got a chance to drink it though.

----------


## J.D.

25.01.201030-Seconder (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I've been going through a mega dry spell lately, so today I decided to kick-start myself and get up way earlier than usual.  I went back to bed at about 12:30pm for a WILD.

I lay on my back for a long while, I couldn't tell how long, then switched to my left side which was much more comfortable and conducive to sleep.

I eventually had a hazy FA, as if I had been sleeping with my head in my hands on a stool in my bodroom.  My mum called me from downstairs and asked if I would come down.  What struck me as weird was her saying,
"Don't worry, send me a message if you're close to getting into a dream!"  This would of course be impossible, so I looked at my hand to see about seven fingers.  I was ecstatic to have broken my dry spell.  The clarity wasn't great, and for some reason my body was stuck in the same fetal position I had fallen asleep in.  I tried to stand up straight but fell over to my left onto a TV which isn't usually there.  I closed my eyes and tried to imagine being somewhere else.  Something I always worry about when closing my eyes in a dream is that it seems too close to having my real eyes closed in bed and it might remind me of my actual body, thus waking me up. 

I had a FA where I was half-asleep.  I thought it might have been for real, but when I moved my leg, it seemed to be on top of my desk, moving items and loose change around.  This would have meant that I had my head at the other end of the bed, so I recognised it as a dream.  I woke up soon after from thinking about my real body too much.

EDIT: 50th LD!

----------


## J.D.

27.01.2010Missed Opportunity! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This dream was long and detailed, but I don't have a lot of time, so I can't write it all out.  One part which stood out for me was the most ridiculous way I've missed becoming lucid _ever._


Idiot

My dad was giving me a lift to my friend Hugh's house, which is about a 15 minute drive away.  He somehow got there after 30 seconds, having only turned two corners and gone via a town 60 miles away.  Later in the dream, I was telling some friends about the ride,
"It was amazing, like magic or something!" I laughed.  My own stupidity astounds me...

----------


## J.D.

27.01.2010Riding the SP Train... and sex (WBTB)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

My bedroom was freezing cold this morning, so I wore pyjamas and a dressing gown and wrapped myself up like a sausage roll in extra blankets.

It couldn't have taken me more than 15 minutes to get to a SP stage.  Nearly right away, it felt like my torso was rising out of my body to the right.  It felt bizzare.  I then had the sensation of rolling to the right.  I expected to hit my desk, but no such impact came, and I laughed (more of a squeak) because it was so fun.  Thinking about it, I don't know if the laugh was real, or I laughed when already in a dream, it's hard to make distinctions in that state.

I sat up to find myself in an old four-poster bed.  The frame and posts were very dark wood, and contrasted greatly with the bright white bedsheets.  Down at the other end of the bed was _a_ girl.  I think I knew her, but I straight up can't remember who she was.  We had sex anyway.  Halfway through, she changed into a girl I know called Emma.  

One of the times when I closed my eyes without thinking, opened them to find myself in a swirling blackness.  A song started to play.  It was "Battlefield" by Jordin Sparks, quite a catchy song.  The next place I ended up was a restaurant/bar/supermarket.  There were small circular tables in booths at one side of the room, and a grocery section at the other.  My memory of this part is hazy, I think I started talking to a bouncer.  Soon the swirling black descended again, and the music returned.  It was blasting the chorus now, absolutely roaring - like when you have headphones turned all the way to the max.  My thoughts turned to where I was going next.  I remembered the task of the month, which was to have a glass of champagne, so I concentrated on going back to that bar/supermarket.  I was there almost right away, and I wasted no time in dashing into the drink section, uncorking a bottle of champagne with my teeth and pouring a glass.  I reached into the back of a shelf and pulled out a plastic champagne glass.  I drank it in two gulps, noting that it had no real taste, then tried to drain the bottle.  Unfortunately, as I closed my eyes I had a (possibly false) awakening.



I honestly don't know for sure if I woke up, but I'm pretty sure it was the real deal, as I felt real tiredness.  I closed my eyes again and SP came on in no more than 30 seconds.  It felt like I was rocking from side to side, so I opened my eyes a crack and saw the celing.  After I closed them again, I began to spin rapidly to my right.  It was like being on the end of a giant drill.

I was standing in the street where I used to live with my friend Hugh.  It was a bright sunny day and I was wearing a yellow t-shirt.  Hugh said something I didn't understand, so I replied with,
"This is a dream, weird eh?"  He looked at me suspiciously, so to prove to him the nature of this reality, I took a running jump off a kerb.  I sailed down the street a bit, and when I landed, I intentionally slid along the ground as if I was wearing roller blades.  In real life I used to roller blade there all the time, but I was never very good.  I snaked back up the street toward him, doing jumps and spins whenever possible. 

As I got closer, I saw a girl in the distance on a bicycle.  I recognised her as a friend-of-a-friend from university.  I slipped and fell on my front, and by the time I stood up again, I had ripped off all my clothes.  She led me into a field and we got in on in the open air.

EDIT: I remember having a few more FAs, where I looked at my hand.  One time I had _no_ fingers at all!

----------


## J.D.

28.01.2010Forgotten DEILD (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

this morning, I remember doing a DEILD.  However, I can't remember the dream itself!  I was lying on my left side, visualising a dreamscape I had just left- a grassy gnoll near my dad's house.

I was comfortably in the stage where I was actually "seeing" the scene rather than just imagining it, and I thought to myself,
"Yeah, that's what I'm talkin' about," before my memory goes blank.
 :Sad:  

Warning: tangent...

This got me thinking about how the brain creates our reality.  Now I'm no neuroscientist, but that doesn't stop me hypothesizing!  When we see things, sensory information is sent from the eye to the brain, where the brain processes it all, allowing us to "see".  But when we are recieving little/no sensory input (ie during sleep), surely the brain can still do its processing?  In fact, I think the senses are not completely essential for the creation of a reality by the brain.  When I was trying to DEILD, it felt like I was "seeing".  Of course, my real eyes weren't involved at all, the scene was created from my imagination.  The brain will still be firing the same neurons, doing the same processing as it would if it was getting the input from my eyes rather than my imagination.  I highly doubt this is making any sense at all, hopefully someone knows what I'm getting at, even if I can't word it...

I guess my concluding thought would be: how different are dreams from reality?  A quotation from Morpheus springs to mind,
"If real is what you can feel, smell, taste and see, then 'real' is simply electrical signals interpreted by your brain."

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

Awesome lucids. Those were some very interesting thoughts on the nature of our dreams. I have never really tried questioning how it happens but more as to why.

----------


## J.D.

Just some of the stuff I wonder about all the time!  ::lol::  Why is an interesting one as well.  Maybe the brain doesn't need as much rest as the body.  It rests in non-REM sleep, then it needs something to do the rest of the time.  That is total guesswork like, I'm sure there's a proper reason for dreams!

----------


## J.D.

29.01.2010Flying Cars and Warm Sun (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was woken up early this morning by an alarm I don't remember setting, felt hungover to the max, so went back to sleep.  Say what you like about hangovers, but they're prime time for lucidity!

Me and about three friends were visiting a city in America.  In appearance, it looked a lot like Paris, with old-ish but fashionable buildings and a tram line running along the street.  We all sat down for a drink at a white table and chairs at the side of the road.  Looking to my right, I could see all the way down to the sea.  We were quite high up.  I noticed what appeared to be a space research centre a few miles away.  Attatched to the outside was a spaceship simulator.  It was grey, futuristic and lifesize.  Suddenly, the simulation began.  It started rocking about and going from side to side.  I turned to the table and said,
"That's the most awesome thing I've ever seen."  Next, a blue car flew up into the air from near the space centre.  It was not unlike the car from the second Harry Potter movie, but I couldn't see it very well from the distance I was at.  
"Scratch that," I said.  "_That's_ the most awesome thing I've ever seen!"  It flew off into the distance as I tried to rationalise it.  I started talking about the Moller Skycar, and assumed that must be one of them.

A train soon came along the track beside us.  I was expecting a tram, but I was even more surprised to see that every so often, the entire train would lift off the ground and float for a few metres, before landing back on the track.  I got curious, and then lucid.  I stood up and floated myself up onto the railing beside the table.
"So what was that all about?" I asked the table, half laughing.  Nobody answered, and I quickly forgot about them, becoming absorbed in floating between walls and fences as I made my way downhill.  I noticed that, hungover as I was, I felt fine in the dream.  I looked out towards the sea, and decided I wanted to get down there.  I thought about just launching myself, but I didn't feel up to the extreme falling sensation that always comes with it.  So I glided my way down the hill, which soon became sand dunes.  I hit the ground running (literally), and ran the rest of the way down the dunes like I used to do when I was a kid at the beach.  I looked up at the sun, and could really feel its warmth.  I turned around, and for the first time in a dream, noticed my shadow.  The scene was beautiful.  On the beach were tall brown rocks, on which some people had laid out towels to sunbathe on.  I headed for the shore, and a woman on my left caught my attention.
"Do you want to have sex with me?" she asked.
"Mmmmm, naaah," I replied after some thought.  It seemed like a waste of a lucid.  I wandered into an arrangement of rocks which was shaped almost like a house, and started talking to some people inside.  I think I lost lucidity around here, because I spent ages trying to help a DC with his phone instead of doing something interesting.



Then I was woken up by some jackass ringing me about "payment insurance protection" or some bullshit like that.

----------


## J.D.

29.01.2010Vampire Invasion (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This was a really long dream where I gained and lost lucidity five or six times.  Unfortunately I can only remember fragments.

A meeting was called between all the people in a town to discuss what to do about vampires, who were growing in number in the area.  Most of the group was made up of militant rednecks, shouting "Yee-haw" and firing off shotguns.  Eventually the decision was made that we should go to war with them.  On the way out of the building, everyone was having their picture taken and retinas scanned, to make ID cards.  I was next in the queue, but people kept taking my place.  When I finally got to the machine, I entered my name.  Then another guy came along and had his picture taken.  The machine had recorded that I was an overweight hillbilly wearing nothing but dungarees.  When I was the last one in the room, I tried again, but the operator thought everyone was done, so he put the camera away.  I yelled at him and thought,
"This is ridiculous."  I became lucid.  I can't remember much of what I did next, but I have memories of running outside and getting laid into some vampires.  I tore off jaws, decapitated, and punched clean through a whole crowd of them.  One sick sight I came across was a naked guy strapped to a cart.  Somebody had bitten his dick off, and a vampire woman was pushing him around the streets as a free meal for any vampires.  Needless to say, I opened up a can of whoopass on her. 

Later on, I found out about a group of women who had pimped out a bus and were going around killing vampires.  They called themselves something like "Women Against Vampires", I can't remember it exactly.  I stood in the middle of the road as their bus approached me.  I had to jump out of the way to avoid being hit, and became lucid again.  I ran behind the bus and jumped straight up on top of it.  From there, I beat the shit out of several vampires who leapt on board as the bus was still going.

There was much, much more to this, but I can't remember it!

----------


## J.D.

02.02.2010It's a Strange World (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I tried a WILD in the early afternoon because I was knackered from getting up way too early.  I ended up just falling asleep normally though, but I got some rolling sensations later on.

I got up from my bed and started having a conversation with my friend Jamie, who was pacing up and down in my room for some reason.  I turned towards the window, and got the strange impression that he was going to attack me.  I also got very dizzy out of the blue.  Something didn't seem quite right, so I thought for a second, then realised this must be a dream!  Right away everything started to fade out.  I don't know what happened.  I wasn't excited enough to wake myself up, but I did anyway.

Later on, I dreamt that I was lying in bed with my eyes closed, trying to DEILD.  Little did I know I was actually still properly asleep.  I could see a computer screen _through_ my eyelids, but I convinced myself I had just looked at it in real life and now I was just recalling it.  At one point I opened my eyes a crack, and saw the screen much clearer.  (Although I thought it was real life)  If I had just gone with that I would have had a sweet lucid, but no such luck.

EDIT: I've been on a bit of a dry spell lately and my DJ is gathering virtual dust, so I might type up a couple of weird lucid/OBE's I had about a year ago- the ones which caused me to find this site.

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

Very cool stuff, and yeah you should post up those OBEs. Find 'em interesting to read.

I can't remember if I've asked you this already, but I've had virtually no DILD experience and I was just wondering that when you realise you're dreaming in the middle of a dream, do things just suddenly change...like taking over auto-pilot?

----------


## J.D.

Sorry I took so long replying, busy day (or 2).  In response to your question- yeah, it is a bit like taking over from autopilot.  Something strange will happen, or something just doesn't feel right, which gives you a feeling of curiosity. -leading to a RC.  The feeling varies, like sometimes it can be a huge blast of enlightenment, eg. "Holy shit I can't believe this is a dream, time to do tasks!" or it can be a casual realization, eg. "Hey I'm dreaming, fancy that.  I'll float down the street now."  What I mean is, you get varying degrees of lucidity from DILDs.  The "huge blast of enlightenment" ones are great, cuz they're so stable, and you stay lucid for aaages.  I got three DILD's this morning which were all the more casual kind, I'll post them as soon as I get some time alone- along with those OBEs.

Hey btw, I just realised where your avatar is from! It's Bob from Day of the Dead! I got that on DVD for christmas and watched it last night.  I got into zombie movies about a year ago, I'm trying to watch them all.  ::D:

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

Thanks, that cleared things up. And yeah awesome, the Romero "...Of the Dead" series is really great, I got hooked onto 'em when I was young and stayed up late one night and watched Dawn of the Dead. Day of the Dead is one of my favourites though, awesome movie. Though since it is becoming a popular genre there are a lot of crap low-budget ones to avoid. 

Guess I'd better start getting used to RC'ing to get some DILDs. Wouldn't mind having a lucid zombie dream to kick some ass.

----------


## J.D.

03.02.2010Cool Shades (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was woken up numerous times this morning, but I was so tired I went straight back to sleep and had some sweet dreams.  Three of these, I became lucid in, and the fourth was just exhilerating (although non-lucid).  Since I'm writing this over 24hrs after having the dreams, all I can remember are the lucid parts.

I was crossing a busy street beside a roundabout in quite a picturesque town.  There was a park on the other side I wanted to go to.  As I stepped off the kerb (which was quite high) I noticed that the impact of my foot hitting the road wasn't as hard as I expected.  In fact, it was like I floated a bit.  I checked my left hand, and it had so many fingers it looked like an old-fashioned hand fan.  Maybe the most ridiculous my hand has ever looked!  I chuckled to myself and floated across the road a few feet off the ground.  I stopped before reaching the other side, and had to do a swimming motion with my arms to get to the kerb.  

I floated into the park.  It had three or four levels.  As I went farther in, the levels got lower.  There were people subathing on deck chairs on every level.  Apparently the park had been designed to take advantage of the sun's position in the sky throughout the day, to get maximum sunlight.  I floated 10-15 metres above the sunbathers.  Looking down, I could see that each level of the park had a huge trampoline.  This reassured me- I was getting to a height above which I always get nervous.  I spotted one female sunbather, reclining on a lounger.  She was wearing an awesome pair of sunglasses.  I wanted them.  I held out my arm and plucked them off her face with telekenisis from far above.  They had black lenses and big orange/black plastic frames.  I put them on and swooped off.



I think I was woken up again here.

----------


## J.D.

03.02.2010Casino! (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was walking round a petrol station, looking at golf clubs.  I thought,
"Why the hell am I looking at golf clubs?" and became lucid.  I stepped outside through the automatic door, and found myself in Las Vegas.  It was night time, and I was on the strip.  I looked around in wonder at all the flashing lights.  Out of nowhere, my brother Matthew appeared by my side.  I just looked round and he was there.
"Come on," I said.  "We're going to the casino!" I pointed across the road at a casino which was lit up with pink and red neon lights.  It looked like it was pulsating, the way the lights were configured.



We had to cross the strip.  I started singing a stupid song about "Going to the Casino," and after a minute, it sounded like a whole brass band was backing me!  I continued singing, and the band made eveything sound brilliant.  It really was an excellent song, but I can't remember any of it!

----------


## J.D.

03.02.2010Guidance (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was sitting in the assembly hall of my primary school, for some reason.  Something or other turned me lucid as everyone got up to leave.  I saw the hottest girl ever across the crowd.  She was a bit smaller than me, with long blonde hair.  I tried to keep an eye on her, as I thought she might disappear if I looked away, like how writing always changes in dreams.  (I was _more lucid_ here than in the previous two dreams)  I made a beeline for her, but I was stopped by my friend Hugh.  Strangely, he knew this was a dream.  He said,
"Don't bother going after her, wait here."  I sensed that he had something important to say.  "These two will help you out," he continued, indicating a couple who stepped into my field of vision.  I turned round to look at them, wondering if Hugh meant I should have sex with _them,_ or just ask them for advice.  The man was skinny, pale, had a goatee and wore glasses.  The woman was pretty unremarkable.  I frowned with puzzlement.  They didn't say anything, so I flew out into the sky via a skylight, and fell back down through another.

Then I was woken up *again.*

----------


## J.D.

03.02.2010Skydiving!! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Awesome dream.

I was on holiday with about 30 other people.  We were sitting around a swimming pool under parasols.  I can't remember much about this part.  The next thing I remember is one of the holidaymakers, who was a professional animator, knitted a hot air balloon in about 20 seconds.  It was a strange design, made of wool, and it could carry all of us.  We were all attached to harnesses which were then attached by ropes to the balloon section itself. (Diagram below!)  In the beginning, the balloon was no more than a big flat pile of wool we were all attached to, but it lifed up from the middle, and rose up in the air very quickly.


M=Me, D=Donovan


Soon we were miles high, and I could see for hundreds of miles around.  The ground was largely green, with a few small towns, and two mountains in the distance.  The guy piloting the balloon was called Donovan.  He was roped on at the very bottom middle, where the basket would normally be.  He shouted, 
"Everyone ready?" and everyone replied,
"Yes!"  He pulled a cord, and the balloon split.  We were in freefall.  30 of us, roped together.  It was the most exhilerating experience ever.  (makes me want to do real skydiving)  The ground was spinning far below us.  For a few seconds, I went into a head-first dive.  It became scary, so I closed my eyes.  Then I thought closing my eyes was a waste of the view, so I opened them again. 

It was then that I realised I didn't have a parachute.  In fact, no one did, except Donovan.  Apparently the plan was for him to open his own parachute, which was big enough to take all of us.  We fell closer and closer to the earth.  I could see individual houses quite clearly.
"Donovan, NOW!" somebody shouted.  Still he waited.  I thought,
"This could very well be it, I might die here."  The thought was strangely liberating.  It looked like we were going to land in a large field near a village.  Right at the last second, Donovan pulled the ripcord and the parachute opened.  Since he was a few metres below me, and there was a few metres of rope between him and me, I had to fall another 7 or so metres before I felt the almighty tug of the parachute and I was saved from death only a metre above the ground.  I slammed into the grass with quite some force nonetheless, but my ass took the impact.  A few others weren't so lucky, as all around me people thudded straight into the ground.  They got up unhurt, and I was ecstatic from the experience.

----------


## J.D.

06.02.2010Ice Hockey (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was playing in an ice hockey match, except the rules were more like baseball.  There was a batting team and a fielding team.  Everyone still used hockey sticks and a puck though.  I was very poorly equipped, and had to keep switching pads with people getting subbed in and out.

One time while I was waiting on the bench, Wayne Rooney sat down beside me.  I talked to him for a bit, then took a photo with him.  A whole bunch of my friends jumped in as well.  The photo was really crap quality, and I had to retake it.

Later, I was back on the ice, and managed to stop a home run by blocking the puck with an un-padded area of my shin.  It didn't hurt at all, which I should have questioned more.  A few other times, I stretched out and missed the puck by inches.  I didn't really expect myself to be able to do it, and funnily enough, I couldn't.

I'm going to have to add "Celebrities" to my list of dreamsigns along with "Wet Phone".  It was very useful to write in my DJ about the wet phone dreamsign, as it seemed to really solidify it in my head, and I got lucid off it a couple of times since then.

----------


## J.D.

06.02.2010Driving Practice (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I've only ever driven a car once before, a couple of years ago, and I'm due to start lessons soon, so it was on my mind.

I was driving down a not-very-busy road, but kept stalling.  I remembered how to start the car and get it going.  Although I can't remember now what order I did any of it in.  I put the gearstick in neutral, held down the clutch, turned the key, then eased on the accelerator and let out the clutch... or something like that.  The car started anyway.

----------


## J.D.

08.02.2010Gladiatores Pugnant! (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This one was actually made up of the initial WILD, then countless DEILDs, but for the sake of neatness I'll keep them all in the same entry.  

I was sleepy this morning, so I tried to WILD.  I lay on my back for, I'd say, 25 minutes before switching to my right side.  It was only about 5 more minutes after that before I got into a dream.

I had a FA in my old house.  It was a sunny day, and the curtains were open in my bedroom.  I went straight to the window, opened it, and climbed out.  Standing on the roof, I looked up and down the street, just taking everything in.  It really amazes me sometimes.  I was still wearing my dressing gown, so I took it off, then floated down to my front garden.  I got distracted by taking a detour round the side of the house, finding it strange that the side gate was open.  I floated back onto the roof, and sat down with my back against the chimney.  I could feel the rough bricks against my back very clearly.  After some pondering, I remembered the task of the year.  I had been thinking about it before I got to SP.  With a gladiator fight in mind, I thought about a way to change scene to Ancient Rome.  I jumped off the roof and landed in the back garden.  A big red plastic bucket (about 3 feet in diameter) I used to own was sitting in the long grass near the back fence.  I approached it, trying to convince myself it was one of the pipes from Super Mario which would drop me out in the sky above the Colloseum.  There was water in the bucket.  Without hesitation I dunked my head in, and the rest of my body followed.  It was (as always) a bit surprising to find I could breathe underwater.  On the bottom of the bucket were some stones.  I focused on one which was vaugely Colosseum-shaped lol and tried to imagine that it _was_ the Colosseum- I was just far above it.  I tried to think of all the other stones as buildings and the spaces between them as roads.  I wasn't getting anywhere, so I shut my eyes and did a somersault, hoping that when I opened my eyes, I would be falling towards the Colosseum.  As I did this, I shouted,
"Rome!"  Unfortunately, I woke myself up.

I wasn't quite awake, but was back in my body seeing nothing but blackness and feeling SP.  This has come up a few times before- I like to think of it as the "loading program" for DEILD's, like from The Matrix.

I had a view of a scene for a second, like I was looking through a peephole.  I concentrated on the sand on the floor of the Colosseum (think _Gladiator_), rubbed my hands in it, and soon felt integrated enough to stand up.  I was in the Colosseum all right, but it was night time, and the floor area was slightly smaller than I expected.  There were people standing all around me, looking up at the crowd.  They were all carrying weapons of some kind, but not much armour.  The most anyone had was a helmet.



Suddenly, a klaxon sounded.  It was a really horrific noise, lasting two seconds, coming from some unearthly instrument.  At its sound, the gladiators in the arena drew their weapons and charged at each other.  The crowd roared.  I reached down by my sides and pulled out two scimitars.
"Haah!" I laughed.  I was still in my dressing gown.  I ran forward into the nearest bunch of fighters, slashing wildly.  I don't even know if I got anybody, but after a minute the survivors ran off.

I paused to indulge in some victorious sword-twirling, but dropped one.  I sheepishly threw the other one down beside it, hoping the crowd would think it was deliberate. 

I had a FA then, in my bedroom.  My TV was switched on, which is unusual becuase it has no aerial input, and the DVD player doesn't work.  I sat up in bed, too aware of this oddity to be fooled into non-lucidity.  I wanted to examine what was on carefully, to determine whether or not I was hearing the TV from downstairs or something.  The first thing was an ad for PKR.  The ad's audio claimed that it was PokerStars, but I recognised the sims-like graphics of PKR.  It was one of those ads which makes online-poker look really cool.  One female player put in a big raise, and the grey-haired dude to her left raised his eyebrow suspiciously before confidently calling her bluff to win the hand.  Then _Glee_ came on, a show I've never really been interested in.  One of the main characters was sleeping on a pile of bedclothes on the floor.  Her friend came in and woke her up.  What convinced me that I was not in fact hearing the TV from downstairs, was that she called the main main character "Glee".  I knew this to be bullshit, since the name "Glee" comes from "Glee Club"- which I understand to be a nerdy persuit in High Shool.  (Thanks to Weird Al)



I half-woke up again, and visualised being back in front of the TV, drumming on the stand.  I ended up a few feet back from the TV, with an awesome redhead sitting on my lap.  She showed me a good time.

After another DEILD, I found myself lounging on my bed talking to some friends.  Well, I tried to talk but couldn't make any noise without (I reckoned) waking myself up.  The curtains were closed, giving the room an orangey glow.  I skipped forward and wound up in the back seat of a car with three of my friends.  I tried to get a certain hot girl I know to appear beside me, but I only managed to spawn an ugly 15 yr old girl. :S  I don't think I was 100% lucid here, because I got a "false memory" implanted somehow.  Apparently I had just been camping with this group of friends.

I woke up yet again, and my whole body felt seriously heavy, like it was made of stone.  I think I'm getting better at holding on to dreams.  To get back in again, I "felt" myself typing random words, which just formed up in my subconsious.  Some of them were complete jibberish, and they certainly didn't make any sense as a sentence.  However I distinctly remember typing the word "Personality".  

In another DEILD, I heard a very distinctive, high-pitched whine.  It seemed to be coming from my brain itself, and felt like a vibration.  Hard to describe.  I focused on it until it became almost deafening, and made me extremely dizzy.  I found myself in the living room, and decided to go visit my friend Lucy from down the street.  I ran and headbutt-dived through the front window as I did once before, and headed out of the driveway.  I accidentally knocked my shin against the wall on the way out which actually hurt a bit!

I was eventually woken up by someone knocking the door downstairs.  I heard it from within the dream, which made me focus too much on the waking world.  When I awoke, I found a massive pool of drool under my face.

----------


## J.D.

Stuff to Do

There's a few things I want to do in future lucids to increase quality and vividness.  I thought I'd post them in here to remind myself.  The main one is to find more natural methods of dream control than forcing my visualizations into existence in the dream world.  In the sweet WILD I had earlier, there were a few times where I tried to change scene, or get someone to appear, purely by _trying to see them_.  It kind of half-worked, but I lost a lot of focus on the entire dream world, and the results were pretty poor. (One example was a ghost-like, ugly girl who appeared instead of a hot girl I was after- her face also distorted a few times)  

I guess the results were so bad because my imaginative facilities were already in full use with rendering an entire world.  That could be why it's hard to visualise things in your head in dreams- everything is already in your head, we can't have a "dream imagination" without the subject of our imagination coming into existence... can we?  ::roll::   Anyway, if I maybe used some more logic-friendly control methods, I could get clearer results.

Also, I'm about to crack 4000 views, thanks for reading, everyone!  (Esp. The Dreaming Zombie, who comments!  ::lol:: )

----------


## J.D.

09.02.2010Disturbed (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Had a bizzare dream this morning.  I think I must have been in a terrible mood (in the dream) when I became lucid each time, and just wanted to wake up.

I was on a country lane at night, halfway up a cliff.  As soon as I became lucid I dove straight off the cliff for no real reason I can remember.  I landed on a road exactly the same (it seemed like the exact same road).  So I got up and threw myself in front of a car.

There were a couple of other attempts at self-destruction which were a massive waste of time, looking back.  Most just lost me lucidity.

----------


## J.D.

10.02.2010End of The World (MILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was thinking about the task of the year before I went to sleep, particularly the "End of the World" part.  I wondered how I could logistically _get_ to the future and _have_ the world end.  This caused my first (uninentional) MILD.  I couldn't think of anything lying in bed, but luckily my subconscious did the work for me.  :smiley: 
The earliest part of the dream I remember is watching the planets revolving around the sun.  They were nowhere near to scale- all the planets were far too big and far too close to the sun, but what the hell.  I looked at the Earth, and out of the corner of my eye (if I had eyes, I can't recall any sort of body), saw a huge chunk of rock drifting closer and closer.  It wasn't a conventional comet- what it reminded me of was a shot of a Star Destroyer from the start of one of the older Star Wars movies.  It was that kind of flat-ish shape and very long.  *Far* larger than the Earth.  I became very alarmed.
"Didn't the people on Earth know about this? How could they miss it?  Ohhhhh..."  I became lucid when I realised what was about to happen and remembered the task.  From my vantage point, I watched with a kind of morbid interest crossed with dread.  To my surprise, instead of obliterating my beloved planet, the Star Destroyer-shaped comet glanced off the Earth's atmosphere.  It hit the atmosphere at an angle of about 10 degrees, and just "bounced off", now floating in the direction of the sun.  A strange side-effect of the near miss was to knock the Earth out of its normal orbit.  The "bounce" effect had some sort of recoil.  It didn't make an enormous difference to the Earth's orbit, it was now just circling a bit closer to the sun.

I vaugely wondered,
"If this is the end of the world, what's going on?"  I glanced over at the sun just in time to see it envelop the comet.  I felt that something awful was about to happen, and right then, a solar flare started to form.  Its arc covered the entire face of the sun on the side the comet had just entered, and built in intensity until it formed a circular shape larger than the sun itself.  Then it was released.  The wave of orange light flew directly at the Earth in its new orbit.  As it hit, my POV zoomed in on Australia, of all places.  I could see Sydney's distincive opera house, and the sea beyond.  The wall of orange light blasted into the sea in sections.  One blast would hit the sea, instantly vaporize all the water, leaving a gaping chasm surrounded by water.  These chasms were only visible for a split second before the surrounding water filled them in.  On land, it was a similar story.  Buildings, roads and uninhabited areas were obliterated, entirely burning off the outer layer of the Earth's crust, bit by bit.



For the rest of the dream, I lost lucidity and became one of the few people left alive on a deserted island East of Australia.

----------


## J.D.

10.02.2010Ice Ice Baby (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This was an odd dream, where I was lucid from the start and just kind of went with it.  The earliest part I can remember is emerging from below deck on a sailboat.  It was a clear night, and I was alone on the boat.  Looking over the side, I could see that the boat was moving extremely fast.  There was no wind, and the boat left very little disturbance in the water behind it.  
"Who's steering this?" I thought.  Right then, the boat veered off course and headed straight for a mysterious rock wall in the middle of the sea- which rose up out of nowhere.  I charged back to the steering wheel and spun it hard to the right, just in time to avoid the rocks.  Unfortunately it then went into a spin, and by the time I had lined up the wheel again, I had crashed into an ice shelf. 

I _might_ have woken up here.  There's a bit of missing time, but the next thing I remember is chronologically right after the previous paragraph.

I climbed down the front of the boat onto the ice.  It was now daytime, and the reflection of the sun on the ice was making everything seem very white.  I stumbled on, and lost lucidity after a bit.  I soon arrived in a small town.  One minute I was in a frozen wasteland, then I glanced up and there were wooden buildings all around me.  It looked a bit like an inuit settlement.  I saw a vending machine through a frozen shop window, and went inside to take a look.  For some reason, the vending machine sold not food, but DVDs.  I "recognised" one of the movies (which, when I woke up, realised did not actually exist), and tried to buy it unsuccessfully.  The machine was full of ice.  The shop attendant walked up beside me, and we had an interesting conversation.  I can't remember the details, but it turned out he was some sort of demon/vampire fellow.  He explained that (whatever he was) were very misunderstood, and proceeded to show me some of his special abilities.  He could phase through solid objects, and levitate himself as well as things around him.  The demon guy spotted a friend of his pulling up outside in a black truck.  We went outside to talk to him.  I was introduced, then the friend began to tell us something important.  Right as he started talking, a huge angry cop came out from behind his truck and shot him with a strange kind of tranquilizer.  It fired a tiny needle (which found its target in the truck-owner's neck) which injected a freezing agent.  The man froze solid from an expanding area around his neck.  He tried to run away, but the slowing effect of the ice eventually stopped him dead.  The cop laughed cruelly and turned to the demon guy and I.  He said something terribly offensive to me (which I cannot recall now) and shot me with the freezer gun.  He got me right in the chest, and I quickly felt the tight, slowing sensation of the ice spreading out to my limbs.  Then I realised that the very idea of a "freezer gun" was absurd.  I was still icing up, so I used all my strength to get over to the cop and grab his arm.  I forced all the coldness in my body down that arm, transferring it to him.  He froze like an ice cube in a couple of seconds, his face frozen in anger.  Free of the slowing effect, I used my newfound strength to punch him in the stomach.  He snapped in two, then the two pieces hit the ground and shattered.



The demon guy looked at me strangely.
"I guess you must be a demon too!" he laughed.  "Follow me."  He ran up the street lightning fast and I found I was able to keep up with him.  Next, we took off into the air.  It started raining.  The rain was quite warm, and made of small droplets.  We flew around in the rain for a few minutes.  The feeling of the droplets hitting me was incredibly real.  I looked down, and saw that all the snow had melted.  The snow's absence revealed grass and bright flowers.

----------


## J.D.

15.02.2010Being a DC (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I've often wondered about the nature of dream characters, or DCs.  Are they manifestations of subconscious desires, real people you meet on the "astral plane", artificial intelligence created by our mind but nonetheless "real", or simply meaningless characters like those in a video game.  My personal view lands me somewhere between those last two options.

This was an peculiar dream which gave me a greater appreciation of and interest in DCs.

A man who I vaguely knew (not in real life) was going to die, and his doctors had decided to put him in a coma in order that he could live out his remaining hours in a "lucid dream" state.  I was at his bedside with a few of his friends when they put him in the coma, and I then shared a taxi home with them.  Before we left, the doctors told us that he would *not* wake up again, and it was an absolute mathematical *certainty* that he would die in a couple of hours.  We were driving past (of all places) my old school, when I thought I saw him outside on the footpath.  I made the driver stop the car, and the three of the man's friends and I got out to look.  Sure enough, it was him.  He was standing at the side of the road, just staring as if deep in thought.



We were about to go over and talk to him to see what was going on, but I put out my arm to stop the others.
"Wait," I said.  "Didn't the doctors tell us that there was _no_ chance he was going to wake up, the condition is irreversible et cetera?  Logically, if he is here, seemingly fine, then _this_ must be his dream!"  The others thought for a minute, then slowly came to the same conclusion I had.  There was no room for shades of grey in this dream, if something was stated as fact, it was.  So using the facts I had been given, I formed the only logical conclusion.  I was someone else's DC.  I checked my hand, but it seemed normal.
"Of course it's normal," I thought.  "Dream characters aren't supposed to be able to tell they're only part of a dream, but some of the smarter ones do work it out."  I may have been on the cusp of a major epiphany about life here...  

I also concluded that my entire life, memories, experiences had not really happened, except to me- and that my life was basically meaningless.  This was not the depressing thought I expected it to be.  I accepted it, and wondered whether I should inform the man that he was dreaming.  In the end I made up my mind that I should.  If he was lucid, he would have a much better time, I was sure of it.

It is true, dreams can have a profound effect on how you view life and reality.  -Even if it's just an interesting thought exercise.

----------


## J.D.

10.02.2010Attempted Astronaut (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

My very first evening-WILD!  The only reason it worked (I reckon) was because I was sleep-deprived from the night before.

I had a false awakening in a _graveyard,_ weirdly.  I stood up and checked my hand to find several extra fingers.  I nodded to myself, satisfied.  There was a tall, black metal fence surrounding the graveyard, and I wanted to get outside of it.  I could see a city with skyscrapers in the distance, and fancied exploring.  I took a running jump and glided up over the fence, landing on top of a bus shelter outside.  I stopped and thought for a second, and remembered the task of the year.  The city seemed like the kind of place I might be able to hitch a ride to space from, with the view to beating Neill Armstrong down the ladder to be first on the moon.  The city centre was definately uphill from my position, so I flew at waist-height up the steepest street I could find, going in the right direction.  I flew through a massive crowd of people, all heading the same way.  I noticed my youngest brother among the crowd.  He seemed to be getting overwhelmed by the masses, so I picked him up and put him on my back.  The crowd was getting thicker and thicker as I came close to the building at the top of the street, and I eventually found them all trying to cram into an elevator at the base of a tower.  I looked at it, and thought it looked like it could be the kind of elevator that lifts astronauts up to the door of their rocket, so I decided to get on it.
"Stand back!" I shouted.  "Astronauts only!"  Smirking to myself, I wondered if this ridiculous authoritative strategy would work.

I never had a chance to find out, as I had a false awakening.  I honestly thought it was for real, until I looked around.  Turns out, I was lying on a sofa, under a blanket, cuddling a girl I hadn't seen in years.  I tried to get up to see where I was, but she wrapped her arms around me very tightly and I couldn't escape.

I struggled for a bit, and had another couple of false awakenings in exactly the same situation.  It got a bit scary.  The room was dark, but there was a spooky red glow.  I was panicking a little, recognising a familiar feeling of dread which sometimes sneaks into my LDs- only the ones where I have lots of FAs.  I knew how the dance usually went, I'd get countless more FA's, then wake up for real, wasting my lucidity.  I pondered for a moment, and decided this would be a tragic waste of time.  So I stopped and tried to look at the situation objectively.  I wouldn't be able to wake myself up easily, so I might as well make the most of being lucid in my dream.  By the time I had gone through this thought process, I no longer had the foreboding feeling, and could start to take back some control.  I punched the girl holding me in the top of the head and she let me go.  

The room was still pretty dark, but I could see that there were some people I knew sitting around a table in what looked like a kitchen area.  I walked over and instinctively flicked a lightswitch, which turned on a light above the table.  I could now see that I was in what some people call a "sun room".  A cross between a conservatory and a living room.  No sooner had I taken in my surroundings, than a girl walked over to me with no top on.  She asked me to give her a ball that was sitting on the window sill.  I cunningly threw it in the air so she would have to jump to catch it.   ::twisted::   Then I became involved in a conversation about a video someone had on their phone.  It looked like it could have been one of the challenges on Takeshi's Castle.  I feared that I was starting to lose lucidity, so I did the hand RC.  I really wanted to count how many fingers I had, so I spread them out as far as possible.  Somehow, this circumvented sleep paralysis, and I moved my actual fingers.  Since I had fallen asleep with my head on top of my hand, I felt it and woke up.

I should have entered this dream before the last one, it happened four days before.  I got ahead of myself!

----------


## J.D.

16.02.2010Swamp Ride (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was on an expedition through a swamp, on a weird amphibious bus.  We were going from deep pool to deep pool (the bus could only swim in deep water), and the tourguide was getting concerned with the quality of the water.  It was a sickly black colour, and bubbly sludge was gathering at the edges, hinting that the water was full of sewage.

I was sitting in a seat near the front.  I looked down at my feet, and was alarmed to see that water had leaked inside, and was already up to my waist!  I pulled out my phone, which was soaked, but it worked fine.

I _seriously_ should have become lucid in this one.  Two dream signs back to back? Buses and wet phone??  :Sad:

----------


## J.D.

16.02.2010From A to B, Not Quite (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I got some serious auditory hallucinations this time.  I thought about how somebody on the forums had turned this into music, and right out of the blue, I heard the opening notes of Bryan Adams' _Summer of '69_.  I almost laughed and ruined it because I was so surprised at its authenticity!  It sounded exactly like the real song, in mp3 quality as if I was wearing earphones listening to it.  I focused on all the different parts of the track, the drums, guitar, voice, it was all there.  I just let it play out.  Near the end of the song, I moved my arms to a more comfortable position, because I felt sure it wouldn't stop the song, which it didn't.  Although, thinking about it now, I could have just moved my "dream arms" rather than my actual arms.  I suppose if I was getting auditory hallucinations like that I would have had to be in sleep paralysis, so I couldn't have _actually_ moved... I think.

I didn't try to control where I went next, and for some reason I ended up in the Halo 3 multiplayer map, "Sandtrap".  I did a quick hand-RC, then wondered what I should do.  There wouldn't be much for a lucid dreamer to do in Sandtrap, and I even considered "WILDing" my way out of it- lying down in the sand and thinking about somewhere else.  I was afraid this might wake me up, so I thought about other methods.   I looked around, and saw a busted-up Banshee.  (Flying attack vehicle)  It looked like it was still in working order- in the game they fly fine unless completely destroyed, so I got into it.  For some reason, I didn't lie prone as one is supposed to do inside a Banshee, but sat as if in a seat, controlling the flight with an xbox controller which happened to be inside, ready for me.


A Banshee on Sandtrap

I took off into the air, and saw the outline of some buildings at the edge of the map.  I thought it looked rather like the houses at the side of a main road I knew, near my house.  I thought it would be fun to fly a Banshee home, so I went in that direction.  It didn't fly very well.  I was constantly boosting to keep it in the air, and it couldn't manage to go very high.  I just about made it onto the flat roof of one of the houses, then it gave out completely.  I jumped out and let it skid off the rooftop onto the road below.  I could see Belfast Lough from the roof, and I was afraid to jump down because it was so high.  I may have been losing lucidity here.  I walked along the roofs of the row of houses, and found a fire escape at the end.  By now, I was so preoccupied with getting down I'd forgotten I was dreaming.  I headed towards my house on foot, but then remembered I had left my key in a bank beside those houses.  I walked all the way back and had to wait for ages to talk to somebody in the bank.  However, they did give me a tall glass of beer while I waited.  :smiley:

----------


## J.D.

16.02.2010Air Force 1 (Fragment) (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

It's been a few days now since I had this one, and my notes are shoddy to say the least!

I was waiting to be picked up by Air Force One with my friend Nicola.  We were in some ancient ruins which had almost completely worn away, leaving just large stones and lots of grass.  Apparently AF1 had been changed from a plane to an enormous helicopter.  It had lots of rooms, lots of blades, and was dark grey all over- apart from the front door which bore the presidential seal.  It landed at the highest part of the ruins.  The wind was unbelievable.  It was kicking up sticks and rubble I hadn't noticed before.  At the awesome sight of it, I became semi-lucid.  I knew from before that it was only there to pick up Nicola, but I wanted to get on board, maybe fly this badboy.  A load of marines came and escorted Nicola on board by the front door, and I slipped away.  I sneaked past the perimeter the marines had set up around the helicopter and marched towards the front door, which two guys were guarding.  They stopped me roughly with the butt of one of their guns.
"Whoa guys," I said smoothly.  "I'm the sergeant, it's cool."  One of them nodded to the other and let me pass.  I'm going to have to use the "bullshit-authority" tactic more often... 

I was raging that I woke up then.

There's another entry in my notes which just says: Shopping spree with mark.  I have no idea what that means, it hardly warrants its own entry in the DJ.

----------


## J.D.

16.02.2010Self-Defense, Defenceless (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had to protect a female friend of mine from two knife-weilding girls, who seemed to have gone crazy.  We were in what looked a bit like my old school, which is where I know them from.  I put my friend behind me, then thought about how I should arm myself for best defense.  Then I remembered,
"What's the point, I'm invincible!"  The taller, brunette girl came at me, stabbing and poking with her big kitchen knife, and I just grabbed it off her by the blade.  I felt the sharp edge cut me, but it wasn't sore.  Then the smaller, blonde girl came at me with her boobs out.  I think she was meant to be a distraction for me whilst her friend got to the girl I was guarding.  All it did was remind me that I could be "making love not war" with these girls, and that's exactly what I did next.

----------


## J.D.

16.02.2010Bangin' Hitler's Wife (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

There was a made-up plot to this dream.  For the record, I know nothing about Adolf Hitler, or his wife- if he even had one!

I was the lover of the soon-to-be wife of Adolf Hitler.  She was a redhead, and had quite large boobs, as I remember them.  I frequently made love to her in her Austrian chateau, but her father didn't approve of our relationship.  He was tall and skinny, and looked like a stereotypical posh butler.  I knew in my head that she would soon go off to marry Hitler, and knew this was really just a role-play, or made up story.  After a bit more analysis, I landed on "dream", and became lucid.  I walked out the front door of the chateau (which was in the mountains) and went down a white road ahead of me.  I felt someone bump into me as they ran past.  It was a kid of about fifteen, and he had my phone in his hand.  I hovered up to knee-height and zoomed after him.

I may have woken up here or passed into another dream, because I have no memory of what happened next.

----------


## J.D.

16.02.2010Guarding the Pope (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was the main guard of an entourage protecting the pope in the middle ages.  We were on some sort of cross-country trip through dangerous lands.  The pope himself was in an armoured horse-drawn carriage.  It was black and covered in metal plating.  The land we were passing through was like something from an old movie.  The sand of the desert and the sky were both an odd shade of purple due to the strange lighting effects.  The entourage was about to enter a passageway through a mountain when I heard a commotion up ahead.  I looked into the opening in the rock and saw an army of thousands charging towards us on horseback, most of them carrying blazing torches.  



The very sight of the army turned me lucid and I thought about trying to stop them.  It seemed like an ambitious challenge.  As they bore down upon me, the first thought that came to mind was Attila the Hun.  This was always how I imagined his army.  I held out my palm and tried to freeze them all solid, but nothing happened.  I really tried to force something to happen, but I didn't expect the outcome.  The mountain in front of us flipped over.  The entire area turned as if on a hinge and in a few seconds the mountain became a flat expanse of land, and the army was gone.

----------


## J.D.

17.02.2010Agents (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID



I was imprisoned in some kind of facility, and wanted to escape.  It all seemed a bit old inside, the carpet was blue, but faded and worn.  All the wooden panelling on the walls and walkways looked a bit beaten up.  There were maybe fifty floors in the building, all of which rose up around a giant fir tree in the middle.  It was as if the building had been intentionally built around this tree.  I don't remember breaking out of a cell, but I remember _knowing_ I just had, if that makes sense.  I ran through seemingly endless corridors, and became a bit curious about why I wasn't getting anywhere.  As I ran, I thought, this is the kind of thing that happens in scary movies, ...or a dream.  The next set of double doors I came to were blasted open before me, and I found myself on a walkway near the top of the tree.  Round the other side, I saw two agents of The Matrix.  They looked up quickly as soon as I saw them.  One of them took off his sunglasses and put them in his breast pocket. I quickly formulated an escape plan.  I would jump over the edge of the walkway and use the tree to cushion my fall.  By the time I was about to jump, one of the agents grabbed my shoulder and threw me backwards.  I wasn't having this.  I ran at him and kneed him in the crotch.  He doubled over, moaning.  I then put my hand inside his mouth and grabbed him by the upper jaw.  I swung him over my head, holding him only by the jaw, and smashed him through a table I hadn't even noticed before.  The other agent looked at me in terror and ran for it.  After a short victory dance, I hopped over the edge and landed in the lower branches of the tree.

----------


## J.D.

22.02.2010Aaand You're Back in the Room! (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I just lost touch with a LD this morning and wanted to reinsert myself where I was.  I can't remember much about the previous dream, except that I was in my old house with my brothers and dog, and wanted to go out the back.  I woke up as I was approaching the patio doors.

I visualised the dream I had just left, starting with feeling the pressure of my feet on the ground.  I really "looked" at my visualizations, which quickly became "real".

"Right, I'm back," I said to one of my brothers.  I slid open the patio door and stepped out the back.  The grass was quite long and really needed cut.  I had only just stepped out onto it when my dog came bounding over to me.  He appeared to be several years younger than he is in real life, and had much more energy.  I didn't bother with trying to accomplish anything with this dream, and just played with the dog for about 10 minutes until I woke up again.

----------


## ruba

You, sir, have got an awesome journal :3

----------


## J.D.

Why thank you!  ::D:

----------


## J.D.

23.02.2010Reverse World (WBTB)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was only out of bed for a minute or two, then again five minutes later.  Because I was still drowsy, I can't remember the transition into a dream- I usually only get SP and hypnagogia if I WILD later in the day, I've found.

I made a real effort to go and visit my friend round the corner in my dream.  I had a number of false awakenings in various people's houses, all within a couple of miles of my the person's house who I wanted to visit, so I set off towards it each time by running, flying low and skipping parts of the journey.  The area around me was bizzare.  Really mind-blowingly strange.  I was using Belfast Lough (which I could nearly always see) as a point of reference to navigate.  However many of the streets went in the opposite direction, as in they were mirrored.  Once I woke up at the beach.  In real life, the beach is a mess, but in the dream, it was wide, sandy and clean with people playing in the sea.  Nothing was quite as it seemed.  I knew where I was (or where I was supposed to be) becuase of what part of the Lough I could see, so I headed West along the coast to find my friend's house.  I passed through a holiday resort which isn't there in real life, and over a couple of ponds.  Other things, like hills and roads were missing. 

I eventually made it to my destination, but the street was messed up.  It was vaguely the right shape, but the road was warped, and the houses were a totally different style.

----------


## J.D.

23.02.2010Step Climbing (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I woke up a tiny bit, and wanted to go back in.  I found that a dark basement was easiest to visualise, it seemed to come naturally.  To get my body involved in creating the dream, I walked up some metal steps.  I moved my legs, felt the cold metal rail, and heard the clank as I took each step.  I paid particular attention to the weight of my body and the feel of the rails.  Feeling things seem to help me best to DEILD- I like to call it "tactile entry".  After about 10 seconds, the visualisations became realistic enough that I had completely let go of my physical body lying in bed.  There was absolutely no lapse in cosciousness, which I found strange.  Usually there's a "zoom" and I'm in, like entering the matrix, but this time the visualisations just became real themselves.

I knew where I was trying to get to, and as I walked out of the door at the top of the stairs, I visualised what I wanted to be on the other side, but it was a completely random scene which I didn't see coming at all.  I guess I'm not completely in touch with my subconscious brain, it still does stuff without my go-ahead.  :smiley:

----------


## J.D.

25.02.2010Jumping to the Party Shack (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was making my way down to a shack out in the country, where lots of my friends were going for an impromptu party.  The shack doesn't actually exist.  I was on foot, climbing down rocky ledges and grassy hills.  I'm not sure what caused it, but I became lucid out of nowhere.
"Oh, so it's a dream!" I said.  I knew to shack wasn't too far ahead of me, so I did a massive jump, like the Hulk.  I've found that huge, barely controlled jumps are much more reliable than flying.  If I can get a load of explosive power into each jump, I'll go for quite a long way.  I soared over some burned out buildings in a field, and a few crowds of people.  I jumped again, and noticed the crowds were getting bigger.  After my third jump, I landed beside a group of my friends sitting on a ledge opposite the shack.  I said hello to them all and looked over.  The shack was actually a lot like the Weasley's house in the Harry Potter movies.  Every floor was filled with people.  Some floors had disco lights flashing and music playing.  I stepped off the ledge and floated over (as if there was no gravity) to the shack.  I grabbed the outside of a balcony on one of the floors with music.  



An old friend of mine came out to greet me.
"Aryt John, long time no see!" I had always been wary of her in the past, she could kick my ass no problem, and I always got the impression she wanted to.  But since I didn't have to worry, we got along well.  She helped me over the balcony and we talked for a while.  I can't remember anything we talked about though.  This dream was in an early REM cycle, and the following dreams eroded my memory of it.  After a while I lost lucidity and went into the party.

----------


## J.D.

25.02.2010Roller Coaster Start (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was just waking up from a non-lucid dream where I was going to a theme park.  Parc Asterix in Paris, to be exact.  I was looking forward to going back on its biggest roller coaster, so I went for a DEILD.

I wound up at the front of the queue with my friend Darren.  There were two other people with us who I knew, but I can't remember who they are now.  I got on the first seat I came to, and the harness came down.  I was sitting beside Darren, who is a fellow adrenaline junkie.  We set off with a jolt, along the white/blue track.  We had just attached to the clanking chain part when my phone rang.  :Sad:

----------


## J.D.

01.03.2010Flashing Light (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a false awakening in my living room.  I was lying on the floor, sprawled out beside a Monopoly board.  The rest of my family were playing.  They asked if I wanted to join in, since they weren't long started, but I declined, saying that I wanted to go back to sleep.  This was one of those odd FA's, where you're thinking about lucid dreaming, wondering whether or not you're asleep, but are too drowsy and lethargic to check.  I fell back to "sleep" there anyway, and tried to WILD.  What actually happened was that I woke up.

My mum was playing the piano downstairs- much louder than usual, I noticed.  I thought there was no way I would get back to sleep with that racket.  I tried anyway, and got some serious dizziness right away.  I could feel it in my head but nowhere else.  For some reason, my old bedroom popped into my mind, and became very easy to visualise.  I imagined myself tapping a rhythm on the desk, and typing something on the computer, which I think included the word "motherfucker", for some reason. :S 

There was no moment of nothingness, or "zoom" as my visualisations became "real", it just gradually solidified, and I found I could stand up and look around, rather than try to feel everything I could reach.  I paused, and realised I could still hear the piano playing from downstairs.  I tried clicking my fingers, clapping my hands and fiddling with the volume on my old stereo to turn it off, but nothing worked.  Instead, the lights in my room started flashing on and off.  But it wasn't just the lights.  I looked out the window.  The landscape was going from day to night and back again, as fast as the lights in my room were turning on and off.  It sped up, and eventually settled at what looked like dawn, or maybe dusk.  I turned away from the window, and saw an awesome-looking girl standing in the middle of the room.  She was giving me a seductive look.  I really wish I could pass on dream sex a bit more often and do something more worthwhile!

----------


## ruba

cool deild!

----------


## J.D.

02.03.2010Incredibly Real FA (WBTB)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was up for about half an hour, taking out rubbish and tidying stuff up, tiring stuff.  I went back to bed with the intention of WILDing.  It felt like a lot longer, but it took about 40 minutes to get anywhere- judging by the clock when I woke up. 

I got into a lucid dream which I can't remember at all.  This was quite a bit before another set of dreams, and my memory of this one has deteriorated somethin' shockin'.  

I had a false awakening in my old house.  This should initially have been enough to make me lucid, but I got one of those strange "false memories", which had me convinced that this was where I had fallen asleep.  In reality, I havn't been in that house in three years.  I really did think about the possibility of a false awakening, but it was _so_ convincing that I just didn't bother reality-checking!  I went to the window and looked out.  It was night time.  I blinked and opened my eyes widely, and  woke up for real.

I went for a DEILD.  I hadnt quite woken up, but I knew where I was _actually_ sleeping, and could just see the dark grey of the back of my eyelids.  I gave no outward indication that I had woken up.  I didn't change my breathing, shift position, or even twitch.  This time, I didn't do my standard DEILD process of "tactile entry", but acted as if I was trying to do a standard WILD.  I.e. just lie very still.  I noticed sleep paralysis very quickly.  I think it could have lasted up to ten minutes.  During this time, I opened my eyes slightly, because I was pretty sure this wouldn't affect my progress.  It didn't, and it was pretty weird to peek at the outside world while in such a deep trance.  At one point, my face got itchy.  I moved my arm up to scratch it.  I felt my arm lift, and my nails on my cheek.  The itch went away.  It was only as I tried to put my arm back that I realised I hadn't actually moved at all.  I had been moving my "dream body", and my arm was paralysed.  The most bizzare thing was that I had used my non-physical body to successfully scratch an itch!



I eventually went into another dream, which I've also forgotten.  :Sad:

----------


## J.D.

02.03.2010House (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID



I was walking home from a set of shops which was about five miles from my house.  It was a beautiful sunny day, with a light breeze.  I was walking through a suburban neighbourhood, when my friend Darren rang me.  We started talking as I walked.  A little bit farther along the street, I passed some of the cast of the tv show _House._  I've never watched an episode of _House_, and this got me thinking about why I would even run into him here.  Then I remembered where I had seen him last- in the signature picture of one of the Dreamviews forum members!  He must have gotten stuck in my head, and was making an appearance in my dreams now!  I did a quick hand-RC, which confirmed my suspicions.  I was still pretty far from my house, in an area which I barely knew.  I wanted to get to somewhere there would be some more action, like a friend's house, my own, or the city centre.  I decided not to do anything drastic, and just keep making my way towards home.  It seemed a shame to waste such a nice day.  I stayed on the phone to Darren, mentioned that I was dreaming and just saw Hugh Laurie, and started hovering.  I got to waist-height, and flew off.  I used my new flying technique, which is to imagine a force pushing me from behind.  I can usually get up quite a lot of speed this way.  I told Darren about my progress, and that I was on the way to see him- if I could just get there before I woke up.  I was flying in the upright position down a hill, and wanted to take a shortcut over a fence and across a field (which would cut a massive corner), but I couldn't make myself go high enough to get over the fence!  I told Darren about this and he responded with,
"Bad times, man."

----------


## J.D.

03.03.2010Wet Phone (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I'm really going to have to get more vigilant with looking out for dreamsigns!  This entry contains two fragments from two different dreams where I missed my most common dreamsign- the wet phone.

Part 1- I was part of a group of people going for a tour of Colditz Castle (a notorious WW2 POW facility).  It was on high ground in Germany (I think), and the weather was very cold.  There was both ice and water on every surface, and for some reason I was in my bare feet.  It was almost strange enough to turn me lucid but not quite.  There was a kind of underwater moving platform which performed the function of ferrying people across the river beside the castle.  I stepped on with two other people, and was submerged up to my waist in freezing water.  Halfway across, I remembered that my phone was in my pocket.
"Shit!" I said, and reached in to get it.  Somehow, the inside of my pocket was totally dry and the phone was fine.  I kind of considered that it might be a dream, but I had been so sure of reality up to this point that I never bothered doing a reality-check.

Part 2-  I was at a beach with my brothers, somewhere tropical.  We swam out to a sandbank with some marram grass on top, and stood on it for a while.  Then I felt my phone in my pocket, and realised I had been swimming with it in there the whole time!  Somehow, it was undamaged.  I can't _believe_ I missed that!

----------


## J.D.

Update

I've added more evidence to my "hangovers are awesome for lucid dreams" theory.  Mad bastard hangover today, just WILDed my ass off and got two epic dreams- one of which involved blowing up a horde of zombies, can't wait to type them up, unfortunately I'm feeling too fragile right now.  :Sad:  On a side note, never drinking again.  :Picard face palm:

----------


## NinjaWookiee

Wow, your dreamjournal is awesome. When you really dream, what you're talking about, then I'm very jealous.  ::lol:: 

I wish, I had dreams like that.


Greetings from Germany,
Matthias.

P.S.: Because of your dream about Hitler:
It's kinda embarrasing, that I'm the one that tells you the following thing. But here in Germany we just learn to much about this stuff in school...
Hitler had a wife (Eva Braun), but that just for 5 minutes or so. Just after the marriage he did suicide (his wife, too).

----------


## J.D.

:O Yeah, I heard he most likely committed suicide- didn't realise he took his wife with him too! 
Thanks for reading, by the way!  It's great to know people like reading this stuff.  :smiley: 

EDIT: A 5 star rating! Thanks, whoever it was!  ::bigteeth::

----------


## J.D.

04.03.2010Bug Hunt (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was playing the new Aliens vs Predator game the other day, no doubt that was the cause of this dream.

I was a marine, hunting Xenomorphs in an estate near my house.  It was night time, and no streetlights were working.  All I had for light was a torch attached to the end of my rifle.  Every now and again I would catch a glimpse of movement out of the corner of my eye, or a reflective glint of light bouncing off a shiny alien head, but I never got a clear shot at one of them.  I was getting quite panicky, and using up a lot of ammo, hitting nothing.  I eventually got to my last clip when I arrived at the top of a dark lane which I knew to be dodgy in normal circumstances, never mind when there were aliens about.  I made my way down the lane.  There were wire fences on either side of me, and behind the fence to my right was a hedge wall.  I could hear scuttling and hissing coming from the other side of it.  I attained some low level lucidity here.  I recognised that it was just a dream, but only really enough to allay my fears of getting chomped on by an alien's mouth-within-its-mouth.  Then I saw one clearly for the first time.  It came into view just a few metres in front of me.  I squeezed the trigger and let off the last of my ammo into its oversized head.  It cracked like an eggshell, and I was careful to avoid the spray of its acidic blood.  I threw down my empty gun just as another alien hopped over the fence from my left.  I notice that I sometimes have great dream control with only minor lucidity.  This was one of those times.  I discovered that I could shoot fire out the end of my hands if I held them out flat and aimed at a target.  I knew from playing the AvP game that the aliens hated fire, and I thought it was quite handy that I should manifest this ability at that moment.



I went on for a while, chargrilling aliens as I walked down the lane.  They properly sizzled.  When I was near the bottom, I heard a commotion from my right.  I paused to investigate, and saw that several aliens had made a hole in the hedge and were trying to pull down the fence to get at me.  I was in a "bring it on" kind of mood, so I just let them.  The fence fell to reveal an open field beyond.  I ran out into the middle, and was instantly surrounded by variations of the alien.  One particularly unusual form looked a lot like a millipede.  I woke up as they overwhelmed me!

----------


## J.D.

ARRRGGGHHH!!! I had half of an enormous dream typed out and I went back to it there with the intention of finishing it- only to find it was still in note form!! Bah.  I'm going to just have to type it out again, I suppose.  Hopefully I can make it just as good...

----------


## J.D.

05.03.2010Supernatural Investigation and Searching for a Time Machine (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Lately, I've been watching a lot of the TV show "Supernatural" online.  This dream was structured not unlike an episode!  I might not have been lucid from the very start of this dream, but I can't remember that far back, or the transition into the dream.

I had teamed up with Sam and Dean Winchester, and we were conducting an investigation in a small rural town.  Whatever/whoever we were hunting was holed up in a petrol station, and we were on the roof- ready to enter through a vent and kick some ass.  It was a cloudy, drizzly day, and as I silently opened a hatch, I was glad to be getting inside.  I lowered myself carefully into the vent with both hands, and positioned myself on my knees, hunched over and gun ready.  As soon as my full weight was settled, the vent collapsed around me and fell into the shop.  I ended up sprawled on my back on top of a counter, surrounded by men with guns.  Luckily Sam and Dean immediately opened fire from above, distracting the guys who would otherwise have plugged me.  I did a backwards roll off the counter and took shelter.  I had lost my gun in the fall.  Bullets whizzed past my head in all directions, and the blasting of gunfire so close to me was disorienting.  Finally, the shooting stopped and I poked my head up.  

Sam and Dean were now downstairs with me, pointing their guns at a pile of rubble next to a freezer, where the last guy was hiding.  I got up and picked up a sawnoff shotgun from the floor.
"Come on out!" I said.  The guy nervously stood up with his hands in the air.  He then treated us to a whole monologue about not measuring up, and finished by telling us he was going to kill himself by lethal injection.  He produced from his pocket an injector-gun, which had about seven capsules attached to the side.  He shot himself up three times before I wrestled the injector off him.  After a quick examination, I somehow inferred that it was "Hulk Juice".  One dose was apparently enough to turn you into The Hulk!  I could see the dude was already bulking up and turning green, and by the time he reached nine feet tall, I decided on the only possible form of defense.  I shot the remaining four doses directly into my chest.  I reasoned that, having taken more, I would be a stronger Hulk.  Right away I felt the serum reacting with my body.  My chest felt tight, but I could see that it was in fact bulking up at an alarming rate.  It felt like I was made of rocks.  The feeling quickly spread to my arms and legs, all the way to my fingertips- which ended up the size of baseball bats.  I realised I had an enormous armspan, like four metres- and I could stretch even farther.  I punched the slightly smaller Hulk in the top of the head to begin the fight.  I can't remember much about what happened next, we broke through the wall of the petrol station and I remember chasing him up a narrow street.



The next section of the dream played out like another investigation. This time I was on my own in suburbia, investigating a case of a dog which was actually a human in disguise.  There was one particualar chihuahua which I reckoned looked particularly human-like, so I kept an eye on it.  I was sitting at a kitchen table talking to a homeowner who was making me tea, staring at the dog.  It noticed me and ran out the back door.  
"Hold that thought," I said to the woman and ran after it.  It ran along the street and jumped over a very noticable pothole, filled with water.  I made a point to stand right in it.  The water disappeared to reveal a bottomless hole.  I deduced that the dog was leading people to their deaths by making them fall in.  I became lucid after doing a hand reality-check out of the blue.  I was _extremely_ aware, and even remembered the task of the year on Dreamviews.  The remaining six parts would all be much easier if I had access to a time machine.  It's really hard for me to teleport or change scene on my own, so I reasoned that letting the dream do the work might work better for me.

I took a running jump and glided up onto the roof terrace of the first house I saw.  The residents were having a barbecue with some neighbours.  I landed among them, and was tempted to just sit down and enjoy some ribs (they smelt fantastic), but I'd been neglecting the tasks lately.  I greeted the guy I assumed to be the host, and asked him straight out,
"Have you got a working time machine I could use?"  I asked him in a serious manner, in a way that showed I expected it to be a realistic request.  He said,
"No, sorry, I don't.  But my nextdoor neighbour does, why don't you go ask him?"  I was pleased with this response.  I hopped off the roof and into next door's back garden, where I saw the neighbour in question.  He was an old man tending his garden.  I asked about the time machine, and he seemed very pleased that it was going to get some use.  He explained that his family rarely made use of it.  He led me to the garden shed, against the back fence.  
"Go ahead, knock yourself out," he said, gesturing at the door.  I opened the door and stepped inside.  It was very small, and what little floor space it had was taken up by a thick green armchair, sitting at a desk.  Below the desk was an enormous old desktop computer.  It had a few purple lights on it, and was connected to a dusty monitor on top of the desk.  I pressed the only button I could find, the main "power" button on the computer.  It booted up instantly and started to work. 
"Where or when do you wanna go?" the man asked from behind.
"Back," I said.  "I want to go back 65 million years."
"Say whaaat??"
"Don't ask," I chuckled.
"Okay, input here," said the old man, handing me a number pad.  I pressed the "minus" button at the top, then six, five, zero zero zero, zero zero zero, enter. 
"Good luck!" he shouted, and shut the door.  The screen came to life.  It displayed a weird animation I can only describe as several coloured balls rolling through a black tunnel.  It looked a bit like guitar hero in reverse.  I concentrated intently on the visualization, but sadly I woke up!

----------


## J.D.

05.03.2010Fully Lucid Zombie Pwnage (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This dream led on from the previous one.  I definitely woke up in between and fell back to sleep normally.

I was with a group of about four people, walking along a rocky lane in the country.  There was a rickety wooden fence at the side of the road, and a field going uphill at the other.  There was one other man, a middle-aged woman with browny/red hair, someone else I can't remember, and my friend Darren.  It was late evening, and getting quite dark when I heard sirens coming from behind us.  I turned to look.  In the distance I saw a crowd of people running down a hill onto the road, persued by several police cars.  Darren panicked, automatically assuming the police were going to arrest him, so he took off running.  As the crowd reached us, I stepped aside and sat on the fence to make it clear to the persuing officers that I was not with them.  Right as they got to us, the crowd collectively changed direction and headed into the field.  Then they stopped.  The police cars drew level with us and stopped.  They got out and looked at us.  I felt very uncomfortable because none of the officers or indeed the crowd were making any noise, just staring at us.  Then, all at once, their eyes went completely white, dead-looking.
"Fuck!" I yelled. "Zombie trap!"  The crowd jumped out of the field and together with the police officers, advanced on us.  Our group hopped over the rickety fence and ran downhill.  I hoped everyone else would keep up and stay together, as I kind of felt responsible for their safety.  We came to a tall, barbed-wire fence, on the other side of which was what looked like a prison.  We started to climb, but it was slow going as it was difficult to hold on to.  The guy with us (whose name escapes me) said,
"Is it possible these people are just yanking our chain and aren't actually zombies?"  I looked down at the baying hordes trying to get a grip on my ankle and said,
"Not a chance."  The top of the fence was particularly spikey, but my self-preservation instinct was much stronger than my desire to not cut myself on it, so I grabbed it and hauled myself over.  It was then that I realised I wasn't hurt at all.  I felt no pain when grabbing the viciously sharp wire.  I did a hand reality-check, and said, "Of course it's a dream!  Come on!"  I gestured to the group to follow me.  We ran across the grass towards the prison, and then locked ourselves in the first out-building we came to.  Every building looked like it was made of rusty iron.  I made sure the door was locked, then made sure everyone was still with us.



Right here I woke up.  I wasn't done there by any means, so I went for a DEILD.  I visualised myself going over to a table where the browny/red-haired woman was sitting.  I paid close attention to the pressure of the ground on my feet.  Then I picked up a sheet of paper and slowly ripped it up, listening closely to the sound, and feeling my arm muscles moving.  Overall, it was probably the least effort I've ever put into a DEILD, and was the easiest yet.

The scene solidified, and became "real".  The woman looked up at me strangely.
"I'm back," I said.  "That was a dream-exit induced lucid dream.  Good eh?" She grinned.  I immediately got to work trying to find weapons of mass zombie destruction.  The little building didn't have much to offer, except a gas canister.  I'd seen _Dawn of the Dead_, and now had a plan in mind.  I picked up the canister and went to the door.  There was a window on the door's top half.  I looked out to see that most of the zombies were congregating on a grassy area in the middle of the facility.  It looked like morning.  A female zombie was searching for us, looking round corners and squinting through grimy windows.  As she approached the door I burst out and clunked her on the head with the canister.  She looked to be dead.  I strode purposefully to the centre of the zombie crowd and held the canister high.
"Hey everybody!" I yelled. "Food!!"  Every single undead head in the area turned towards me as I threw it on the ground.  Incredibly, they fell for it and started piling on.  I took several steps back and waited.  From the sidelines, I could see cracks appearing in the canister, and gas hissing out in liquid and gaseous form.  Then I realised I had no way to make it explode.  No matches, no gun, nothing.  I would have to use some dream powers.  I concentrated hard on the barrel, imagining it to be incredibly volatile and delicate.  I held out my arm slowly and snapped my fingers.  *BOOM! * Combustion!  The force of the blast knocked me off my feet.  Any zombies who weren't now minced by the explosion were thrown back too.  I got up faster than any of them, ready for some hand-to-hand combat.  The first woman I came across had already been badly damaged by flying shrapnel, and I clotheslined her head off.  A large man came charging at me, and I rock-bottomed him onto the bonnet of a brown car nearby.  His head smashed through the windscreen. 

I can't remember exactly what happened next, but I decided to have another go at time travel.  I wound up back in the suburban neighborhood from the previous dream, and asked the old man if I could try his time machine again.  He agreed, and I sat down in the green chair once again.  I noticed that my legs were very uncomfortable for some reason, and I shifted position many times.  Turned out, my legs were sore in real life, and woke me up!

----------


## J.D.

07.03.2010Holiday (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Another HILD (Hangover-Induced Lucid Dream).  :smiley: 

Recall is shabby.  I had unwittingly inserted myself into a holiday scenario.  I was walking downhill on a busy street with a bunch of friends.  Strangely, it was a group of people who don't really interact in real life.  People I was friends with, but who didn't all know each other.  Everybody was in holiday gear- shorts, sunglasses, bikini tops, flip-flops etc. and the weather was warm.  I walked at the head of the group, and although I didn't know where we were going, they all followed me.  On the way down the street, I practiced some superpowers.  Last night I had thought about trying to create electricity (and eventually lightning) from my hands, so I tried that.  I opened and closed my fingers, and tiny blue-grey sparks flew between them.  I could feel a tiny static shock with each spark.  I turned round and poked a girl in the arm for a laugh.  She yelped, then laughed.  I showed off my new ability (babe magnet, this one) and the rest of the girls stopped to look as well.  One took my hand and examined my bizarre fingers.  There were a couple too many.  She pulled one of the extraneous ones and I didn't feel it at first.  But the more I concentrated on that finger, it became a working finger, and another became the odd, extra one.

Later on, we were going to a restaurant for dinner, like we did every night before hitting the town last summer.  There was one dude with us who looked very much like a younger Paul Rudd.  (from Anchorman, Friends, 40 yr old Virgin) The restaurant was a bit of a dump.  All the tables and chairs were made of old, dirty wood, and there were too many of them for such a small place.  The waitress came over and asked us to move tables.  Paul Rudd got into an argument with her, and ended up telling her,
"You're like fourteen, who gives a fuck what you say?"  She was very insulted, then a group of police officers threateningly told us to leave.
"Dude," I said to him as we were leaving.
"Whatever," he replied sullenly.  He didn't seem to be in a friendly mood!  Our gang began walking down the street again.  I started talking to a hot girl who walked beside me.  She told me she had been mountain climbing earlier, and pointed to the right, where I could see a mountain made of red rock.  It looked like a romantic spot, so I took her in my arms and flew to the top.  I had to get over some streets and houses to get there, and I had a bit of trouble maintaining any decent height.  Flying up the mountain itself wasn't that hard.  I kicked upwards off a rocky outcrop every time I lost momentum.  Carrying the girl didn't exactly make it any easier though.  :tongue2: 



I had a strange false awakening.  I was staying at a friend's house in real life, and I "woke up" in the same room I had gone to sleep in.  But I didn't fully wake up.  I saw the blurry outline of my friend Darren come into the room and approach me.  He shook my shoulder to try and wake me up, but I couldn't move.  I assumed I must still be in sleep paralysis.  My entire body was numb.  However, I was able to mumble to communicate.
"Dude, you're going to have to smack me in the face to wake me up, I can't move here," I mumble/whispered.  I didn't hear his reponse, but I found I could move my hands, which lifted the sleep paralysis.  I got up out of bed and stumbled round the room for a minute, before my mind stopped spinning and I stabilised myself.  
"Whoa," I said, turning to Darren.  "I was having one of those crazy lucid dreams I was telling you about!"  Darren is one of the few people who knows about my hobby.  :wink2:  I did a hand reality check, and realised I hadn't actually woken up at all!  I sat down on the bed and promptly informed Darren that I was still asleep.

----------


## OfficerFlake

Your LD rate is incredible! I love your recall. It is a lot like mine. I could see myself enjoying this DJ... :3

----------


## J.D.

09.03.2010Forgotten DILDs (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

It really is the case that lucid dreams can get forgetten just as easily as non-lucid ones if I don't get up and write them down after they happen.  I had several throughout the night, but I can only remember fragments of what happened in each.

Part 1: I was outside and it was sunny.  I was trying to talk to somebody, but my mouth wasn't working properly.  I commented that I was like Cletus the slack-jawed yokel, but the way I said it made me sound even more retarded.  I tried slapping myself in the face and trying exercises to disassociate myself from my physical body (I reckoned I must have been sleeping with my mouth open again), but nothing worked.  I rubbed my hands together and shouted "Clarity!" and "Increase vividness!" and still no luck.

Part 2: I woke up in a room quite similar to my own, except there were things lying around which clearly didn't belong to me.  I became lucid after checking my hand.  I _think_ I ended up having sex with a girl who walked in.

Part 3: This was the end of a dream.  I chased a guy who had been trying to kill my friends through a city at night.  Desperate, he jumped over a railing and into a full storm drain.  I took a massive running jump and landed on him, crushing his head with my knee.  I wish I could remember the rest of that one, I've got a feeling it was awesome.

Part 4: I was running home, and something didn't feel quite right.  As I went upstairs in my house, I did a hand reality check.  "Ohhhh yes," I said as I remembered still being in bed.  I went in to look at my room anyway, and saw a massive drool spill on the pillow.

----------


## J.D.

> Your LD rate is incredible! I love your recall. It is a lot like mine. I could see myself enjoying this DJ... :3



Thanks! I'm getting loads these days because I've so (too) much time on my hands I think.  ::lol::  No doubt it'll drop as soon as I start university in September! And likewise, about the journal!  :smiley:

----------


## J.D.

11.03.2010Tattoos (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was running through a school I didn't recognise, trying to find a class I was late for.  Earlier on in the dream, I had gotten several tattoos all over my body, and I was still only wearing my boxers.  I had Bart Simpson on the back of my neck, A Xenomorph tramp stamp, a large Predator's fist blade down my left side, I need to play less of that game! and the lyrics to some emo song on my right side.  I found my way into what looked like a "Technology" corridor, and something told me I was in the right place.  I rounded a corner and saw some people I vaguely knew heading into a room, so I followed them.  I became worried because I didn't have any books with me, and I was also in boxers, but then I realised everyone else was in the same boat! 

Later on in the class, I was invited up to the front do some presentation.  I walked calmly up, said hello to the class and stopped.  I had no clue what I was supposed to have prepared! "What the hell...?" I murmured.  I did a reality check.  I looked at my left hand, and it was warped beyond recognition as a hand.  One of the fingers had become a piece of wood on the end of a green string.  I was dreaming! That explained a lot.  I remembered then that I didn't even go to school any more, this whole scenario was made up.  Unfortunately, the lucidity I got was not very high-level.  I ended up showing off my tattoos to the class.  They were all impressed.

----------


## J.D.

13.03.2010Sprinting (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

It's weird typing this now. A minute ago I was sprinting continuously for about ten minutes.  I can't actually believe I managed to WILD this morning.  Conditions were less than perfect.  I'd already had a good night's sleep, my blinds were open (letting in bright light), and my bedroom door was open (letting in a loud conversation and piano playing).  

One thing going my way though was extreme drowsiness.  For the third time in my life, I got trapped in sleep paralysis as I woke up.  I wrote about my last waking episode in my very first post on Dreamviews (it was what led me here).  I knew where I was, and the position I was lying in, and basic things like light levels in the room.  I could also hear a conversation going on downstairs.  -I've written down the main points of this conversation and I'll go check if what I heard was real or imagined after I type this up.  It just felt like I couldn't force myself to emerge to full wakefulness, like forced laziness is the only way I can describe it.  Mentally, I was trying to move, but all my limbs seemed to have lost their juice.  Anyway, having missed out on lucidity in countless dreams last night, I thought I might as well use it to my advantage.  

On my first attempt, I could gradually see the inside of a car.  I was in the back seat, and it was driving along a road I know well.  The funny thing was, I could still feel my body, and I couldn't tell if my eyes were open or closed.  I opened my eyes a bit and could see slightly clearer, but I'm almost sure my real eyes opened too- they just weren't sending any input to my brain.

I woke up and the sleep paralysis broke.  I rolled over and tried again.  Quite quickly this time, I had a false awakening in my own bed.  I can't be sure if I was still hearing conversations from downstairs, or my mind just invented a likely conversation to go along with the "awakening".  I went downstairs and left through the front door as my mum was letting out whatever visitors were in the house.  I'd love to know if their actual departure and my dream line up.  I started running down the street, doing long floating jumps over bushes, people and cars.  I thought about the task of the year, but the only one I could remember off the top of my head was "Give fire to Early Man".  I didn't think I could hold the dream together long enough to do anything that complex, so I decided instead to just do some random exploration.  When I got to the bottom of my street I turned right onto the larger road.  But instead of the road I expected, I was surprised to find myself back on my own street- about a mile back along the road. 
"Oh well," I said.  My mouth still wasn't cooperating fully.  I took off sprinting.  The exertion really helped anchor me in the dream and made things around me clearer.  I saw some unidentifiable roadkill at the side of the road, and then a Tesco supermarket which definitely isn't there in real life.  It was in the position of an old industrial site.  I was still sprinting, and actually taking deep breaths.  I'm not sure what the point of that was, maybe to make the scenario more realistic, or to keep my heart rate down or something.



I got stuck behind a crowd of people outside Tesco.  During that time, I decided to get out my phone.  In my dream, I was wearing my dressing gown (which I guess I assumed I was wearing in real life, but wasn't), but I reached beneath it expecting to find my jeans- which I did.  I felt inside the pocket, and pulled something out.  I actually laughed out loud at the result.  It looked like some kid had crudely nailed together several pieces of wood to make a giant replica of a phone.  There were no buttons or a screen.  However, there was a hole in the middle of it.  I poked about inside and thought I felt something.  I whacked the side of the big phone, and my ancient Nokia 3310 dropped out.  It still had the green cover I put on it the last time I had it (in like 2002).  When I tried to use it I woke up.

*These are the subjects of the conversations I heard.  I'll check if they were real and report back.*
green lights
fireplace
Scott Joplin (composer)
orange

EDIT: Turns out they were talking about Scott Joplin, but the others were my imagination.  Thinking about it, there were definitely some images associated with the others, I should have guessed they were made up.

----------


## J.D.

15.03.2010Avatard (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This dream happened early in the night and I didn't write it down when I woke up, so my memory of it is less than complete.  I also wish I could have been lucid for this one!  I was very close to lucid- I didn't realise it was a dream, but I acted just like my waking self would in that situation.  Also, I've never seen Avatar, but would very much like to.

The earliest part I can remember is being in a system of underground tunnels.  The celings were covered in tiny stalactites, and every single one of them was dripping water.  The echoing sound of the millions of drips in the tunnels was pretty loud.   I was in the body of an Avatar, and was just getting used to moving about.  I was surprised at how tall I was and how powerful my legs felt.  I took long strides across the floor and jumped around.  My memory is hazy, but I remember trying to help a group of humans find their way out of the caves.  I put one injured girl on my back and carried her out over a rock wall.  I found that my arms had some serious strength as well, as I hauled both my own weight and the weight of the girl over the wall using just my arms.


Yep, I "Avatarised" myself.  I don't really look that retarded in real life.  I think it's the beard.

Skip ahead, and I was back on earth, but still in the Avatar body.  The local humans were fascinated by me, and people kept trying to interview me.  For some reason, I could only speak the Na'vi language, and they couldn't understand me.  I could understand what they were saying, however.  Luckily, I had a translator who told people what I was saying.  I had a short discussion with a woman about the TV show _How I Met Your Mother._ I tried to say "Neill Patrick Harris" slowly so she could understand, but no luck.  For a minute, I paid attention to my own speech, and started speaking in clicks and noises I certainly couldn't have made in real life.

Shortly later, I noticed I had a tail.  My translater was bugging me, so I poked him in the face with it.  I didn't have great control over it, I could only really move it from side to side.  When he had shut up, I asked my translator,
"What's the deal with this body, do I have to go back to my old one?  I wouldn't mind staying like this actually..."  I secretly hoped I could stay in the Avatar body, it was way cooler.  I was slightly alarmed at how easily I had shrugged off my humanity in preference of this new body, but it definitely seemed like an upgrade.

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

Hey, haven't been on to post here in ages, but I'm catching up on your journal. Getting kind of busy with some school work, but reading your awesome lucids (and normal dreams) is really inspiring and encouraging me to have another go. 

Really good job with the journal, I'll be around here more often again.

----------


## J.D.

Glad you're back, I wondered where you'd got to!  ::D:

----------


## J.D.

19.03.2010Tiny Hallucination (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This was as I was dropping off again this morning after going to bed at a ridiculous hour for the past 4 nights.  I'm due a serious night's rest one of these days...

The light was on, and I was lying on my back with my legs leaning against the wall, and I really didn't think I was asleep.  I didn't notice sleep paralysis taking effect (but I suppose it did), but soon my phone vibrated on the desk next to me.  My eyes were only half-open, and I couldn't really see clearly, but I knew exactly where the phone was on my desk beside the bed.  I reached over and picked it up, then tried to unlock it, holding the screen above my face.  I couldn't seem to get it to work, or even really focus on it, so I blinked a couple of times to clear my vision.

Turned out, I hadn't moved at all.  I was still in the exact same position I had been in before my phone went off.  Gotta love that tricksy sleep paralysis...

----------


## J.D.

I have been having some dreams the past few nights, but they've all been so abstract and nonsensical I couldn't be bothered even _trying_ to write them down.

----------


## J.D.

23.03.2010Floating Down to the Beach Once More (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

At last I've broken my dry spell!  I had to really concentrate to become lucid in this one though.  Even weirder was the fact that I thought I woke up and wrote this down in the middle of the night, when in fact it was just a false awakening.  So now I can't remember it in nearly as much detail as I should.

I was at my old primary school, which was situated above a cliff path leading down to a beach. (Not in real life)  It was a warm, very sunny day, and the beach was packed out with people.  There were even people lining the path the whole way down.  I was leaving the school wearing boardshorts, so I decided to head down there.  I was jogging briskly, and dreaming sprang to mind.  I remembered that if I was dreaming, I would be able to do massive floating jumps, and glide my way down the hill.  My first jump was quite large, and it took me over the heads of some guys working at the top of the road.  I became a bit lucid, but I didn't fully appreaciate that I was merely in a dream.  I continued downhill (I think I was meeting friends down there or something).  My gliding became quite strange; I seemed to fly like a frisbee.  One of my flights took me out over the edge of the cliff, which was pretty terrifying!  But I told myself that If I kept floating I would end up on solid land again, and that's what I did.  

I don't recall much more after this, but I'm pretty sure I got on a bus *dreamsign!* which took me back uphill to a holiday house where I was supposed to be staying with my friends.  I went inside, and found that it was the same bunch of dudes I had been to Portugal with last year.  I was talking to a guy called Adam, then Brian came in.  It was here that I spontaneously decided to do the hand reality-check.  At first, it looked like I had maybe seven fingers.  I was like, "Whoa, guys I think this might be a dream." However their disbelieving reactions were enough to make me have a second look.  This time there was no question.  I meticulously counted _nine_ fingers on my left hand.  I poked each one as I counted it, and all of them had feeling in them.  I was a lot more lucid this time than earlier.  Everything seemed almost too real to be a dream though, and it was hard to hold on to the lucidity.  I got out my phone (I got the correct model this time) and tried to call somebody, but I woke up!

Luckily, I had the presence of mind not to move, so I did a lazy DEILD.  I didn't even bother visualising anything, and I was soon back in.  As soon as I was in, I did a few leg stretches to anchor myself.  I can't remember what happened next at all.

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

Hah, awesome. Real weird the way your mind can never get right how many fingers you have, even though you use that as a RC so much.

----------


## J.D.

I know, you'd think it would get wise to the old hand-RC after a while!  Maybe it just can't render it correctly without the input of sight, they are pretty complicated I suppose  :smiley:

----------


## J.D.

For the last couple of days I've been trying pretty hard to DEILD and WILD, but not having much success.  As far as DEILDs go, I'm finding it difficult to get the visualisations and tactile simulations to solidify.  Not quite sure what I'm doing differently.  I may go for a WBTB tonight and see how that goes.

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

Good luck. Do you plan on staying up long or doing a short WBTB?

----------


## J.D.

Probably short, there won't be much to do.  :tongue2:  Maybe 15 minutes.
EDIT: Failed. I don't think I slept for long enough beforehand, so it was hard to go straight back into a dream.  :Sad:

----------


## J.D.

26.03.2010Anxiety (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This is the dream I had after my failed attempt at a WBTB.  It's a classic anxiety dream, so typical it's actually quite funny.  It was no doubt brought on by thoughts of starting a new job the next morning.  Recall sucks.

It was September, and I was starting university.  The first thing that went wrong with the day was that my alarm failed to go off and I was running late.  (Think _Four Weddings and a Funeral_, "Fuck!") I scrambled round the house in a panic looking for everything I needed. 



It skipped ahead here.  I was now on campus, looking for my class.  I was taking Psychology, and was having a hard time finding it.  I ran from building to building, asking everyone I met for directions, but noone seemed to know.  I finally thought I had made it to the right place, but it turned out to be a P.E. class.  I found myself in a locker room full of intimidatingly huge dudes putting on sports gear.  Then I realised I was only wearing boxers.  I cursed my own stupidity to have come to my first day of university without clothes, and looked around for something to wear.  I found a stall at the end of the lockers.  A guy dressed like a football coach offered to sell me everything I needed, and tell me where my class was.  I was greatly relieved.  He piled up a tracksuit, books, a map, shoes and three bottles of Lucozade Sport (complimentary).  _Then_ I realised I didn't have any money!  "Shit, shit, shit," I said.  In the end it didn't matter because he allowed me to write an I.O.U. and promise to bring him the money tomorrow.  I put on the tracksuit and gathered together all my stuff before glancing at a clock on the wall.
"Fuck!" It was 5:30pm. "I'm screwed."

----------


## J.D.

27.03.2010Zoo Party (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a good night's sleep last night for the first time in like a week, and woke up at 12pm.  Having not managed a WILD for a good while, I decided to have a go.  I didn't really have a technique in mind when I started, I just got comfy on my left side and let my mind wander.  Visualisations came quite easily after 25-ish minutes.  They behaved kind of like a dream, but I wasn't actually asleep yet.  I put myself into a random situation (which happened to be a trip to the zoo with friends) and watched the scene play out.  It was like a very vivid daydream, but it had dreamlike qualities.  People around me had conversations and did things without any direction from me.  I stood and watched for the most part, occasionally touching something, but never speaking (because I could still feel my body and was not yet in SP).  I watched for a good while, doing small things like stroking a koala and intentionally avoiding some tarantulas which had gotten loose.  It was an odd vision-daydream, not entirely controlled by my conscious mind.  Kind of like the little dreamlets you get as you fall asleep, but often catch with your conscious mind and get shocked out of- except it was lengthy, and my conscious mind was involved every step of the way.

As the narrative progressed, I wound up at a crazier version of my school formal from last year.  It was here that the daydream solidified into a proper dream.  My guess is that SP finally kicked in here, and my mind had a "dream" premade, so I went straight in.  There was a significant step up in both vividness and physical integration. 
"Finally!" I said, and gave high-fives all round.  I went straight to rubbing my hands to anchor myself, then walked around saying hi to people I knew. I had originally intended to do part of the task of the year, but it had slipped my mind in the excitement.  

There were psychadellic disco lights flashing all around me, and it was a little bit difficult to see.  Well, no more difficult to see than if I was in a club, but I'd like a bit more clarity from my dreams!  I went a bit mad and tried to organise a huge orgy with all the best-looking girls from my year (what's a guy to do), but I stopped for a second.  It all seemed incredibly realistic, and I thought about the possibility that I really was at a formal, and just really wasted.  I thought back, and remembered what I thought to myself as I lay down in bed earlier,
"Until I'm getting out of this bed again, nothing is real." This comforted me, but also made me think of my real body lying in bed.  Realising my mistake, I ran around trying to grab something, but I was in the middle of the dancefloor and miles from a decent surface!  Raging at myself, I was pulled out of the dream.

----------


## J.D.

28.03.2010Willful Ignorance (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Just a fragment.



I was in Hawaii, for some reason, looking over a hill at the top of the road I was on.  On the other side of the hill was a raging wall of fire taller than my house.  I walked curiously up the hill to get a better view, but by the time I got to the top, the wall of fire had changed to a line of trees with orange leaves, as if it was autumn.  However they were evergreen trees, which struck me as odd.  My mum came up beside me, and we started talking about lucid dreaming while heading towards the trees.  
"What if this is a dream right now?" She said.
"It's not though, but the trick is to ask yourself that when you're actually dreaming," I replied without even checking.
"No really," she went on. "This is a dream."
"Nah, it's not really," I said.  

What an r-tard.

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

Organise an orgy, hah. And I think I understood what you meant by those vivid daydreams suddenly turning into a dream.

----------


## Ikelos

> "What if this is a dream right now?" She said.
> "It's not though, but the trick is to ask yourself that when you're actually dreaming," I replied without even checking.
> "No really," she went on. "This is a dream."
> "Nah, it's not really," I said.  
> 
> [/COLOR]What an r-tard.[/INDENT]



Damn that made me laugh.

----------


## J.D.

Haha I know, totally brainless!

----------


## J.D.

30.03.2010Iron/Bat/Super-man (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

There was a very interesting storyline running throughout this dream, although I can only remember part of it.  

I was like Superman, in that I was an alien sent to earth at birth, but in my time as a superhero, I wore a black costume very similar to Batman.  It included a chest-mounted weapons dock/jetpack, which gave me flying abilities like Ironman.  The earliest part I can remember is having a fight with some half-assed villain in the middle of a gravel hockey pitch, at night.  (The villain looked a bit like Shooter McGavin from _Happy Gilmore_) In the struggle, he managed to unclip my jetpack, and put it on in an attempt to escape.  Faced with a situation where I was about to become powerless, I became lucid.

I've noticed that I do this quite a lot.  If I'm being overwhelmed by monsters, or can do nothing to "save the day", I usually turn lucid automatically to take advantage of the god-like powers it affords me.  The lucidity is never quite "top-notch", I would be hard-pressed to remember any tasks of the month/year and I usually just go along with the plot of the dream because it doesn't take much effort. 



The villain was about to take off.  I adopted an arrogantly masculine stance (pic above) and laughed triumphantly.
"It only works for me you stupid asshole! Biometric contols!"  I had made this up in my head just there now, but the certainty in my voice seemed to have made it so.  The bad guy bashed every button desperately, but to no avail.  I jumped him from behind and wrestled him to the ground, taking back my jetpack.  I clipped it back on quickly, and looked at the HUD.  My vision was now slightly tinted with orange, and I could see some Chinese letters flashing across the bottom of my view.  The flight controls were located on two handles which sat just on top of my lower ribs.  It was a little bit like a roller coaster harness in design.  Right then, I noticed the ground below me was starting to light up slightly.  I assumed the sun must be coming up, but I was wrong.  Shooter McGavin started shouting.
"Look! It's a meteor! We're all doomed!"
"What??" I turned around, and sure enough, there was a fireball in the sky.  I activated my jetpack by squeezing a trigger on each of the two handles, and hovered waiting to see where it was going to land.  It roared over my head, lighting up the whole area and leaving a burning smoke trail behind it.  I squeezed harder, and took off after it.  I thought I should be going faster.  After all, Ironman can fly at the speed of sound (I think).  I instinctively felt around for a "boost" button, and found one on the front of each handle.  I pressed them both hard, and immediately shot forward at a crazy speed.  My head was thrown backwards with the initial accelleration, but I quickly got used to it.  I could still see the meteor in the distance, and I was gaining on it.  I noted that this was probably the fastest I'd ever flown in a lucid dream, and I was worried I might destabilise the dream like this.  Luckily though, I was deep enough asleep for the g-force not to disturb me.  I don't know what speed I flew at, but I estimate I was flying over about fifteen large houses per second, if that's any indication.  The meteor hit the ground ahead of me, and I landed beside the crater.  It had broken open an entire street, and busted water pipes were spraying everywhere.  I don't really remember what happened next, but I lost lucidity, and ended up on the run from the law.

Me and my (very) Irish accomplice managed to evade the police and escape down to the beach.  (We were apparently in a coastal holiday town)  The "beach" was no more than big black rocks covered in seaweed.  We spied a tiny fishing boat resting on some high-up rocks, and ran over to it, hoping to escape out to sea.  When we got there however, we saw that it had been converted into a pub!  Instead of a steering wheel there were draught taps for Guinness and Carlsberg, and the boat itself was actually cemented to the rocks.  The bartender shouted something about a storm coming, and all the patrons left.  Most of them were grizzled old sea-dogs.  I didn't look closely, but I could have sworn one of them had a wooden leg.  We stepped inside once it was empty, and closed the shutter-like doors behind us.  
"This thing will never sail," I said.
"Sure it will, just wait till the water gets high enough," he replied.  After a short wait, huge waves started crashing over the rock wall which sheltered the boat.  Sea water leaked in through the floorboards and washed around my feet.  Luckily though, no more come in, and the water outside only pushed the boat upwards.  At last, it broke free of the concrete, and started floating.  We cheered.  My companion somehow got the engine started, and the pub/boat chugged out into open sea.  

After a while of being battered by the waves, more water leaked in, and came up to my waist.  I remembered my phone.
"Shit!" I took it out of my jeans pocket and wiped it off.  It was fine.  I stuck it inside my hood for safekeeping.  Can not _believe_ I missed the "wet phone" dreamsign again!

----------


## J.D.

30.03.2010Zombieland (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Hmmm... I didn't realise this one was so long when I was typing it out.  I'll put some pics in to break it up a bit.

I was woken up quite early in the morning, and went back to sleep naturally after 10 minutes.  If I can't be bothered WILDing, just falling asleep again after waking is much easier and works almost as often.  I think the short time of being awake revs up the logic centre of the brain, making it far easier to spot dream signs.

I was in some sort of small holiday complex.  I "woke up" in the swimming pool.  My head was leaning against the side, and I was still wrapped up in my red duvet- which wasn't actually all that wet. I was extremely groggy, and couldn't really move.  I could feel that I was wearing my jeans though, and thought, 
"Shit what if my phone gets wet? Aha!"  All too easy, point to me.  For some reason, the groggy inability to move stuck with me, and I had another false awakening.

I woke up beside the pool this time, it was as if I had fallen asleep on a deck chair.  The pool was indoors, with a glass roof.  I was in my swimming shorts, so I jumped straight into the pool.  There were a few people I knew swimming around too.  I hopped in an inflatable yellow dinghy and someone pushed me around for a while.  Later, I was informed by one of the reception staff that a letter had arrived for me. (What's this, 1970?)  She stuck it to the wall with a tack and went back to the front desk.  I got out of the pool, dried myself off and went over to read it.  I got the general gist of its content, which went something like, "Sorry we can't make it, but we gave our tickets to our two friends, you'll like them." Apparently it was from someone I knew who wouldn't be coming on holiday.  I spent absolutely ages trying to read the names of the people the letter was from, and the names of the people who were coming in their stead.  Every time I looked at it, it seemed slightly different, and I would notice new things.  It was also pretty high up on the notice board, and I couldn't reach to take it down.  A girl I know called Emma came over and asked what was wrong.  I told her that I couldn't read what the hell was on this letter, and asked if she wouldn't mind having a go.
"Sure," she said. "Lift me up."  I put my arms around the top of her legs and lifted as high as I could.  She unbalanced me when when she reached out for the letter, and we fell.  She landed on top of me, and I broke her fall.  I found it weird that I wasn't even winded, even though her knees had come crashing down on my chest.  She laughed, then kissed me before informing me that I should be getting to work.  Apparently this was one of those holidays you work during to afford.  I put on my roller blades and left through the front door of the complex.  I made my way downhill, past what looked remarkably like the sea near my house, and arrived at a restaurant.  Apparently I was a waiter.  I rolled straight into the kitchen like a ballet dancer, to the cheers of the chefs and other waiters.  I stored my roller blades in a locker, and there was much banter about the state of my hair.  Before we headed out to wait tables, the head waiter made sure we all smelled great, by squirting a huge cloud of Davidoff: _Cool Water_ aftershave which he made everyone walk through.


This was what the holiday complex looked like, only bigger.

Just then the owner stepped into the kitchen and called for silence.  He informed us of the terrible news that there had been, I quote: "An uprising of the undead."  The chefs and waiters let out cries of alarm and disbelief, but I smiled and said, 
"Awesome."  You can never have too many zombie dreams.  I folded my arms and waited to hear the specifics from the restaurant owner.  He said that the plague had begun several hours ago, but it had only now reached this area.  Apparently, all the area's rich residents had been evacuated to safety hours ago, but we had been purposely left behind.  He went on, "We are the..."
"Cannon fodder?" I interrupted.  He looked furtive for a second, and I knew I was right.  There were various moans of "Oh no," etc. from the staff, so I turned to them and said,
"Have you ever seen _Shaun of the Dead?_"  Most of them nodded.  "Well it'll be like that, only more fun."  With that, I headed outside, ready to get laid in there.  I looked up the road to my right, towards the holday complex I had come from, and hovered up to my head-height.  I decided I should go back there and try to help my friends, so I started flying in that direction.  I was going pretty fast, faster than I usually manage when flying unaided.  I passed hundreds of zombies.  They were emerging from the sea to my left, and staggering up the beach onto the road.  I saw humans getting bitten and immediately turning.  It seemed this was a particularly virulent strain of your standard zombification virus.  (Think _28 Days Later_)  People would get bitten, or some infected blood would land on their exposed skin, and right away they would double over, screaming viciously.  Their eyes went completely bloodshot, and for some reason, their gums started bleeding.  I kept up the pace, but more and more zombies kept chasing me.  I wasn't going fast enough to lose them, and was such an easily visible meal (flying at over 6 feet), that I was basically drawing hundreds to me, who joined the mob on my tail.  As I flew, I concentrated hard on a sentence, and sent it out to everyone  in the area telepathically.  It told everyone I knew to meet me at the holiday complex.  I heard the sentence booming in my head, and I had a good feeling that it would work.  I wanted to fight off some zombies with a bit of company.  I zoomed up the hill to the tall front doors of the complex, and found them locked indefinitely.  I tried to break them down but they were completely solid.  I turned round slowly, to face a semicircle of zombies that had formed around me, cutting off all routes of escape.  I took up a fighting stance and they started coming at me.  I didn't pay attention to faces or numbers, I stepped from zombie to zombie, breaking necks and punching clean through chests.  Neck breaking was by far the easiest move, so I used it the most.  



There was a lull in the action. They had stopped attacking, and were now just staring at me, snarling.  I heard a voice calling me.
"Help! John!" It was an old friend of mine who I no longer like.  He was waving at me from within the crowd.  He forced his way to the front and ran over to me.  "Thank God!" he gasped.  Something wasn't right about him.  He looked incredibly tired, and wasn't moving his lips very much when he spoke.
"Hang on," I said.  "Let me see your teeth."  He shook his head, so I grabbed him and had a look for myself.  His gums were unmistakably bleeding (like the rest of the infected) and as soon as I saw them, he growled.  He was just pretending to be clean to get close to me!  I wasn't having this.  Since my hands were already inside his mouth, I tore his head apart by the jaws.  It really wasn't pretty.  In fact I immediately regretted it- the popping and cracking sounds were bad enough, never mind the sight.  I threw down the pieces and glanced behind me.  Emma from earlier had appeared in front of the door, along with David Cameron, leader of the Conservative Party.  Why the hell was he there?? I'd had enough of killing zombies for now, so I took them both by the arm and floated them onto the roof, where I reckoned there would be a skylight of some sort I could use to get inside.  I had to imagine they were both nearly weightless to get them to leave the ground at all.  From there it was just a matter of floating myself up and dragging them behind. 

Sure enough, there was a skylight which I was able to kick open.  It was dark inside, and instead of the reception and swimming pool I had left, there was now a winding corridor with hundreds of black doors.  They all had labels on them, but I couldn't read any.  I was helping Emma and DC down when the front door burst open.  It was Voldemort, and he had an army of zombies behind him.
"Leg it!" I shouted.  We ran through the maze of corridors with Voldemort firing spells after us, but never quite catching up.  I picked a random door and opened it to throw Emma and DC inside.  It opened into an entirely different place- maybe an office building.  I shut it behind them and turned round to face Voldemort.  He didn't engage me personally, preferring instead to send zombie after zombie at me.  I reached into my pocket and pulled out a wand.  Not knowing many spells, I made some up on the fly.  They were all complicated latinate words, which all seemed to work.  Unfortunately I can't remember them at all now.  When I had the chance, I jumped through the door I had sent the other two through, and slammed it behind me.  I imagined these doors worked in the same way as doors opened by the "Keymaker" in _The Matrix_- Voldemort would not be able to follow.  I glanced around the cubicles, but couldn't see any sign of life.  Out of nowhere a woman ran up to me begging for help.  I recognised the bloodshot eyes and bleeding gums of a zombie instantly, and pointed the wand at her.
"Avada kedavra," I sighed.  (The killing spell)  She dropped like a stone.  David Cameron and Emma decided to make their presence known, and stood up from behind a desk.
"Just wait till I tell parliament about this!" Cameron said.
"Obliviate," I replied, with the want pointed at him, thus wiping his memory.
"Thanks," he said dozily.

----------


## J.D.

05.04.2010Super Paralysis (Note)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Morning after a night out, once again.  I didn't manage to get lucid in any dreams, but I did get a serious blast of sleep paralysis.  Absolutely exhausted, I was sleeping on my back.  I'm not sure if I came out of a dream, or I was maybe just really relaxed and forgot where I was for a while.  Either way, I realised I was lying in bed, but couldn't move at all.  My arms were by my sides, and I tried to lift them but they were completely dead.  I actually tried really hard to move, just to test the power of the paralysis.  It was total.  Then I opened my eyes.  I'm almost positive the room I saw was the real room and not a hallucination because nothing was "off".  Light levels were consistent with the real room and everything was in the right place.  I had a pretty good view because I had like three pillows under me.  I couldn't see very clearly though, which is what makes me suspicious about whether or not I was hallucinating a view of the room.

Anyway, I thought I shouldn't waste this great opportunity for a WILD, but I was so insanely exhausted that I just fell asleep unconsciously.

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

That superhero one was hilarious, wasn't the actor who played Shooter McGavin the bad guy in Superhero movie or whatever?

Also, love the start of those zombie dreams the way someone runs in and informs you of the plague, I get all excited. 

By the way, never thought to ask until now (you've add had some dreams involving random gaming scenarios) do you have a PS3 or Xbox 360?

----------


## J.D.

> That superhero one was hilarious, wasn't the actor who played Shooter McGavin the bad guy in Superhero movie or whatever?



Hey you're right actually! I forgot about that link, cool coincidence.





> Also, love the start of those zombie dreams the way someone runs in and informs you of the plague, I get all excited.



Haha me too!  ::D:  I wanted to savour the moment and get all the details before getting stuck in.  Watched 28 Weeks Later last night by the way, not as good as the original by any means but not bad. 





> By the way, never thought to ask until now (you've add had some dreams involving random gaming scenarios) do you have a PS3 or Xbox 360?



Yeah, I've got a 360.  It's kinda nerdy how often gaming scenarios pop up in my dreams!  That's kind of how I think of lucid dreams though, like the best possible, most immersive video game ever.  These days Modern Warfare 2 has been appearing a lot but I can never remember enough of the dream for it to be worth my while typing out, usually it's just me sniping fools.  :Cheeky:  Have you got a console too?

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

> Yeah, I've got a 360.  It's kinda nerdy how often gaming scenarios pop up in my dreams!  That's kind of how I think of lucid dreams though, like the best possible, most immersive video game ever.



That's a really good way to think of 'em and awesome, I have a 360 too. I play online, but my gold membership ran out the other day and I ain't renewing it until my shitty exams are over.

My gamertag is: Zombified Jake. Yes, zombies seem to crop up everywhere.

----------


## J.D.

Sweet, I'll add you next time I'm on. I'm MagicSuperman, btw.  :smiley:

----------


## J.D.

06.04.2010Rumble in the Jungle (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This started with me on a bus.  Should really have noticed the dreamsign.  I was on my way back to a picnic in the grounds of my old school, and it was raining.  I was worried because I had been told that bagguettes and other sandwiches had been left out in the open air, and I didn't want them to get soggy from the rain.  I was on the bus with two of my brothers, who told me it was time to get off when we were beside the estate near my house.  We stepped off and started running.  In reality, my school is nowhere near there, but in the dream it was just around a corner.  I burst through a gate and skidded down a gravelly hill to the picnic table, which was out the front of the school.

I got into a conversation with a girl from my class who turned up while I made a sandwich, and the next thing I knew, a lesson had started outside.  Lots of people from my year appeared from nowhere and sat down at other picnic tables which had appeared around mine.  I sat beside the girl I had been talking to.  It seemed to be a geography lesson, and although I hadn't been paying attention to the teacher at all, she asked me,
"So John, what else do rivers do that hasn't been mentioned so far?"  I improvised,
"Uh... meander, and flow towards the sea?"
"Exactly," She said.  What can I say, freakin genius.  I put my head down on the desk so I could talk more privately with the girl beside me.  When I looked up, we were inside a tent.  Something registered,
"This isn't right..." but it wasn't enough to turn me lucid.  Everyone was going outside, so I followed them.  Now we were in a jungle.  It was quite beautiful.  There were really tall trees, and vines wrapped around some ancient ruins.



Some friends and I went exploring.  We were laughing and talking when we stepped out from behind a tree right into the path of a giant panther.  It stopped and stared at us, making a low grumbling noise.  The rest immediately ran.  I had it in my head not to make any sudden movements, so I just stood there.  After a few seconds the panther lay down, and I tried to sneak off.  I was trying desperately not to stand on any twigs, and I ended up floating ever so slightly between steps.  I noticed the abnormality and became lucid.  I levitated over the ground and made my way back to the tent.  I floated in, showing off my moves, then plonked down at a table.

My classmates were doing some kind of experiment using a candle, but I had no idea what it was.  The candle went out, and I thought I should try and make fire to light it again.  I snapped my fingers, expecting a flame to just magically appear, but it didn't.  I pondered, then tried a different tactic.  Cupping my hands around each other, I tried to force heat into the space between.  After a few seconds I had a peek, and saw distinctive waves of heat.  It was working.  I kept it up, and soon fire was bursting from between my fingers.  I used it to light the candle again, then looked at my palms.  There were two tiny burns on the heel of each palm.  I laughed, then woke up.

The first thing I did was look at my hands.  The burns were still there.  I was really excited for some reason, so I ran out of the tent and flew around the trees.  Some music started playing.  It was very fast, and was perfect for running around in a frenzy, as I was doing now.  I ran into the giant panther again, but stroked it like I would a cat, and it purred.  After that I woke up for real.

----------


## J.D.

08.04.2010Breaking the Spell (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This is the only fragment I can remember from a night which was absolutely full of dreams.

I had made an enemy of an evil wizard.  He put me under some kind of spell which basically put me in a dream state- I think to make me less of a danger to him.  I was running up a snowy path to the wizard's castle, when I thought,
"Something just doesn't seem right about this."  I did a hand reality check and realised I was dreaming.  However, I didn't go to the next level and work out that the world outside this dream was still another dream.  When I stopped what I was doing and wondered if this was the wizard's doing, his face appeared in front of me in a spinning, levitating mirror.  It looked at me intently, and seemed pleased with me.  Then I woke up back into the original dream level.

----------


## J.D.

12.04.2010Rambling Through Dreams (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had about 7 DEILDs this morning.  Lay on my back the whole time.  Even though I wrote down some notes immediately after waking up, I doubt I remembered them all.  These were a new kind of DEILD for me- Instead of going for the usual "tactile entry", I focused my vision on an object or scene.  I kept looking intently at the same object or scene until it became "real".  Sometimes I wasn't sure if I had woken up or it was a false awakening, but I kept the rules in my head, which helped me tell the difference.  If my arms were easy to move, it was a dream, simple as that.

The first segment was where I was sure I woke up.  I spent a couple of minutes lying on my back trying to bat away a large fly that was zooming about.  It's only after waking that I now realise it wasn't real.

For my first DEILD, I visualised the wall opposite my bed.  I just stared at it.  My eyes could even have been open, I don't know- it sure felt like it.  A picture on my wall had changed to a calendar for some reason.  I think it might have been a Simpsons one.  It started flashing through lots of different faces, and there was something quite menacing about it.  I didn't think about the scariness, I only took it as a reassuring sign that a dream had definitely begun.  I was still in bed, so I tentatively tried to move my arms.  I found I could, and quickly fell out of bed.  I ran downstairs and out into the street.  My friends Hugh and Darren were there.  Hugh was carrying a bottle of Jack Daniel's, which he handed to me.  We walked up the street to a petrol station, whereupon I took a giant swig from the bottle and threw it over my shoulder.  I heard the smash and walked through the automatic doors.  I pondered for a minute about whether I should try to do some of the task of the year, but all my lucids recently have been pretty short, so I thought there would be no point.  Also, I was just stealing a few extra minutes sleep and expected to be woken up at any minute.  There was a great-looking girl working behind the till, so I wasted no time in going at it with her.  The people in the shop were staring at me like I was insane, and I became slightly self-conscious.  What if I was merely super-drunk and not dreaming at all?  A quick hand-reality-check allayed my fears, and I continued.  Then the alarm went off, and shutters closed down on every door and window.  I suspected that I might be trapped, so in a way, it was lucky that I woke up.

Still very relaxed (and maybe in sleep paralysis), I went for another DEILD.  I looked closely an image which formed in my head as before, and soon found myself standing in some sort of facility. The walls were sliver-grey, and there were lots of people walking about in a hurry.  I did a little experiment, and found that it didn't matter whether I had my eyes open or closed in the dream, I could see fine if I wanted to see.  I did the experiment whilst looking at an old woman leaning on a railing of a balcony.  Satisfied with my discovery, I strolled along the balcony, gazing out over the wooded area outside.  It looked like the sun was going down.  Along a bit, I found a table with benches around it.  Sitting on one was a girl I know, who I plan to ask out soon.  She was wearing a strange light-blue swimsuit.  I sat down beside her and we began kissing.  Soon I woke up again.

This time the DEILD transition was a bit different.  I moved a little, then "fell" to my left, and ended up on all fours on a stony surface.  I stood up and looked around.  I suspected I might be in the wooded area I had seen from the balcony earlier.  I started running through the trees and entered an area of ancient ruins which was pretty overgrown with plants.  I thought about the strangeness of running in dreams again, and I chuckled as I automatically started taking deep breaths as I do when I run in real life.  Was there any point in talking bigger breaths, or noticing breathing at all?  The ruins started to look a bit like a multiplayer level in the _Aliens vs. Predator_ game, the name of which escapes me.  I jumped about 10 metres onto a stone platform to look around.  There was movement all around me.  I had no doubt that Aliens and Predators were the culprits, but I couldn't get a clear look at one.  With a screech, an Alien dove at me, mouth open and arms outstretched.  I caught in in mid-air by its neck, and proceeded to perform one of the more brutal execution moves from the game on it.  Then I noticed that I had a predator's blades attached to my forearm.   I extended the blades and started admiring them, but I was jumped from the left by another alien.  I swung round and delivered a downwards blow with my blades through the alien's skull.  It cracked like an eggshell.  I woke up again.

I was having so much fun, I decided to try to go back there.  I don't think I managed it, but I had a short lucid where I played a sniper in _Call of Duty._ 

EDIT: Also, just cracked 8K views yeeeooooo!

----------


## J.D.

13.04.2010No Tom, Just No. (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I might be on a hot streak here.

The earliest part I can remember is being inside a huge sports stadium.  I had taken shelter in the dugout area from the coming destruction.  The entire stadium was launched out of an enormous cannon and fired over a smokey, grey city.  It flew over hundreds of tall buildings, and eventually hit the ground and skidded to a halt, crushing many more.  My stomach was in my mouth the whole time.  I was on a kind of autopilot, where there was a narrative, and I was following it like a movie.  I climbed out of where I had been hiding and walked down behind one of the stands where a small "hoverbus" was parked.

I got on board, and pressed the ignition button.  It chugged into life.  The only real flight control was a black plastic joystick on the right of the dashboard.  I gave it a waggle to shake off the dust and wreckage that was on its roof.  I turned round, and saw a squad of guys trooping on behind me.  There were only about ten seats and they filled them all.  Somebody (I think their leader) mentioned going to the planet Pandora.  His mission was to get to know the natives in order to make the planet easier for humans to colonise.  One of the men asked if he would be going in armed, but he said no- it might create a bad impression.  There were a few suprised whistles and a sarcastic "Good luck!" from the men.

There was a skip ahead in time here, and now we were flying at streetlight-height over the city.  I was no longer the pilot, someone else had taken over.  There was a moment when the conversation lulled, and I had a rare (in my dreams) moment of thoughtfulness.  How did I get here? I remembered being in the stadium and being flung across the city, but before that, nothing.  
"Could it be?" I looked at my right hand.  Eight fingers.  "No fucking way!" I laughed.  "It's all a dream!"  Everyone on the bus cheered and there were high fives all round.  I saw the pilot raising his arm and I leant over to give him one too.  Then I saw his face.  It was Tom bloody Cruise, in my opinion one of the biggest douches in Hollywood, if not the Western world.  He was wearing the gear he had in _Top Gun_, sunglasses included.  His hand was still raised, but I left him hanging.
"No Tom, just no," I said to him with utter disdain in my voice, whilst shaking my head and giving him the finger.



I soon got too involved in the plot again, and ended up non-lucid, helping Barney Stinson steal cash registers from delapidated shops while the hoverbus circled overhead.

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

Hahah turning down Tom, nice one. Awesome DEILD streak too. By focusing on an image/scene after waking up do you mean that you just sort of daydream (can't think of another way to put it) and it becomes real?

My limited experience with DEILDs was that I saw an image I didn't even think of after waking out of a dream, then it suddenly warped and became a dream.

----------


## ThaKid

Love your DJ most of your dreams are so funny. I also have a 360 you should add me GT: Spartankiller67

----------


## J.D.

> Hahah turning down Tom, nice one. Awesome DEILD streak too. By focusing on an image/scene after waking up do you mean that you just sort of daydream (can't think of another way to put it) and it becomes real?



Cheerz!  ::D:  Yeah those DEILDs were a bit different to my usuals, it was kind of like you described, daydreaming it.  Whatever image forms up in my head I just look at it. (Whatever comes naturally is less effort) You know that stage where you're a bit beyond imagining an image, you sort of "see" it?  It's like looking with your eyes- feels the same, but you're not really using the eyes.  It's gotta have a name...  After a bit it just envelops you and you can go about your business!  ::banana:: 





> Love your DJ most of your dreams are so funny. I also have a 360 you should add me GT: Spartankiller67



Hey, thanks for reading! I try to make them as entertaining as possible. I shall indeed add you.

----------


## J.D.

19.04.2010Bad Zombies (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I've always been of the opinion that any dream about zombies is awesome, but this one was scary!  This occurred in the middle of the night, which is quite rare as my DILDs go, so my memory of it is terrible.  I can basically just remember that it happened.

I was flying on a hanglider through a city.  I weaved through skyscrapers, trying to stay in the air at all costs.  Why?  Because every square inch of the ground below was covered in bloodthirsty mutant zombies.  It was a terrible, gory sight.  Some zombies had grown into grotesque, tentacled abomnations, and they were all piled on top of each other in the street, there were so many of them.  I was descending, much to my dismay, towards the horde.  So I set my sights on a mid-sized skyscraper that I reckoned I could still make it onto the roof of.  It was just ten or so metres beyond the reach of the monsters below.  I landed and let go of the hanglider, which floated over the opposite edge.  Now I was trapped, and becoming fearful.  Out of nowhere, I reassured myself.  
"Don't worry, it's just a dream," I thought.  It was a revelation, to say the least, but I still felt like I was in a horror movie.  I knew I shouldn't be scared, but I was surrounded by such an overwhelming mass of monsters that I still felt kind of powerless.  I couldn't drown out their roaring.  "But this isn't even real!" I said, out loud this time.  I looked at my hands, two extra fingers.  Rather than stay within the bounds of the dream plot, I tried to initiate a complete change of direction.  Trying not to think about the beasts below, I turned and walked across the roof of the building.  There was a door leading downstairs.  I assumed if I opened it, I would be in a mundane but comparitively harmless office.  I strode confidently over and turned the handle.  No sooner had the door opened a crack, several thick slimy tentacles burst out.  The zombies roared louder.
"Fuck this," I said, scowling.  I woke myself up.

----------


## Serenity

Dude, that sucks! Usually when I attempt to ignore the dream plot, it works!! I wouldn't be happy at all if something persistently came back like that  :Sad:

----------


## J.D.

That was a real bummer, such a waste of what could've been a really stable lucid!  Maybe it was just because the monsters themselves took up like 70% of the physical space in the dream.  Hard to shut that many out!  Thanks for reading, by the way.  ::D:

----------


## Serenity

You'd have had to leave the planet... maybe beat Neil down the ladder?  ::D:   ::D:

----------


## J.D.

Haha that would have been a good idea.  :smiley:  I've got to get back to trying those tasks of the year again too.

----------


## J.D.

19.04.2010Trying to Fix The Dreamworld (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

A quick note from last night:  I got some pretty powerful HI when I was going to sleep last night, only about 10 minutes after lying down.  Somebody blasted a football at me and hit me square in the chest.  I completely felt it, and my entire torso took a huge spasm.  I was like,
"What the hell?" since I was nowhere even near asleep yet.  I guess my mind just went off on its own for a bit.

This morning: I haven't had a proper, straight-up WILD for quite some time, but this morning I had two.  I felt sleep paralysis after... I have no idea how long, and was riding it out comfortably.  It came on like a light blanket being draped over me, starting at my head and finishing at my feet a split-second later.  Then, I heard my brother come into the room.  He was looking for something.
"You asshole, don't wake me up," I murmured.
"What's that John?" he said, and shook my shoulder to wake me.  I was pretty gutted, but sat up to see what he wanted.  Something didn't seem right.  Then I remembered that this exact situation had happened earlier this morning, when my brother had come in looking for a sleeping bag. (He was going on a school trip and was only packing that morning)  For (I think) the second time ever, I tried the nose-pinch reality-check.  I could breathe perfectly.  I laughed that I could have thought this was for real.  I threw the duvet off me and got out of bed.  As I left my bedroom, things went out of focus.  The railing beside the stairs was fuzzy, and bizarrely, everything was upside down.  As in, the floor was on the ceiling, and vice versa.  I rubbed my hands together, which improved the fuzziness a bit, then set to work on trying to walk on the ceiling.  I got down on my hands and knees, then put my feet up in the air.  As I did so, I realised I had just completed the basic task of the month on Dreamviews, "Stand on your head".  From there I tried to float myself upwards, feet first.  I imagined that I was hanging onto the ceiling with my hands (it looked that way anyway), and was looking down at the floor.  But gravity was being a bitch, and I couldn't make it off the ground at all.  

I had a closer look at my surroundings, and noticed a yellow tint to all the walls.  It occurred to me that I could be sleeping with my eyes open, and the yellow of my bedroom walls could be influencing my dreamworld.  It was definitely the same kind of yellow.  The more I tried to look at the yellow parts, the closer I came to awakening.  Realising what was happening, I grabbed a door frame and desperately tried to stay in the dream, but it was too late and I woke up.  My eyes had been closed.

----------


## J.D.

19.04.2010No Driver! (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I just remembered this bad boy when I was in a car with a few mates earlier.  I felt compelled to tell them about it, naturally they thought I was weird!  :Big laugh: 



I was in the back seat of a car, behind the driver's seat.  It was driving along a country road on a sunny day, passing plenty of large trees along the roadside.  I glanced into the front seat.  There was no driver!  I was the only person in the car, which was going completely by itself.  Of course I became lucid immediately.  I was pretty _damn_ aware here, I couldn't have let that dreamsign slide even if I wanted to.  
"So obvious," I thought, as I leant into the front seat.  I was in the mood for some minor destruction, so I grabbed the wheel and spun it hard to the left.  The car veered off the road and hit a protruding root of a large tree, causing it to flip.  That's the last I remember.

----------


## J.D.

19.04.2010When I Get That Feelin'... (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I got up for a while after that last one, but I was still shattered so I hit the hay once more.

I got three separate blasts of sleep paralysis right after each other.  This time, I was far more aware of what was going on than before.  The first two came over me like a switch had been flicked and my body had shut down.  However I was still aware of my breathing, which suddenly became quite difficult.  It felt like I was breathing with my stomach rather than my chest.  That, combined with trying too hard to visualise a dream scene and jump in early caused the first two SP episodes to end.  On the third, I just let it happen on its own.  I heard people talking around me about betting on the Grand National.  It sounded like I was in a bookies.  I "spoke", saying I'd placed a £500 bet on the horse that won, and a cheer erupted all around me.  It was a glorious sound, so I rewound and did it again.
"I bet £500 on the winning horse!" A louder cheer, and I was in.  Sure enough, I was in the bookies round the corner from my house, which I had actually been in on the day of the Grand National.  I looked around at the collection of people standing around, and spotted my girlfriend.  We spent the next 15 minutes getting it on.  When I woke up I tried to DEILD for round two, but sadly no luck!

----------


## J.D.

21.04.2010Burning (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in the grounds of some rich guy's house at night with my family.  My mum, dad, three brothers and granny were there.  We were in a horse enclosure, where I was trying to teach the horse a trick using some crackers.  It ended up just licking all over my face.  Then my granny got agitated.  She said she heard something, and we should get out of here.  I listened for a second, and heard an ominous hissing noise.  It sounded like hundreds of snakes, slithering somewhere in the grass.  I couldn't find them anywhere though.  I led my family through the various gates and wire fences, out of the gardens.  I turned round to see my dad heading off in the opposite direction.  I called after him but he just kept walking.  Looking down at the grass, I saw he was following a thin trail of black smoke.  It looked kind of like the smoke monster in _Lost_, but much smaller.  
"I'm calling bullshit," I said, and looked at my hands- where I found several fingers missing.  My dad entered another enclosure and shut the gate behind him.  I ran up to the gate and tried to open it, but it was locked.  My dad walked up to three shady-looking figures and said something.  One of them held out his arm at my dad, and he burst into flames.  It wasn't like normal fire.  There were flames combined with writhing black smoke, and visible cracking of electrical sparks.  My dad disintegrated in front of me.  Now I was pissed off.  



I forced what felt like a lot of energy into my right hand, and discharged it on the gate.  The concussive force it created blasted the gate off its hinges.  The three figures looked up, startled.  I strode towards them with murder on my mind, and when I was a couple of metres away, held out my arms, as one of them had done.  I clenched my fists and two of them were immediately consumed by fire, smoke and lightning.  They howled with pain as parts of them fell off and melted.  There was soon nothing left of them but a small pile of what looked like charcoal.  The final guy started running.  I narrowed my eyes at him, which stopped him dead in his tracks.  From there I used telekenisis to grab and pull him towards me.  I find telekenisis always works when I imagine an invisible rope betweeen me and the object.  He flew towards me, shouting loudly as I readied myself into the correct stance.  Right as he was about to smack into me, I punched as hard as I could.  My fist and arm went through his chest like it was butter, coming a good way out the other side.  He spluttered, still not dead.  I removed my arm and got him in a headlock.  After a quick psych-up, I jolted and snapped his neck.  It was all very cathartic.

----------


## J.D.

22.04.2010Glug Glug (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Just a quickie from right before I woke up.



My friend Mark had become addicted to energy drinks.  It was all he could drink, and he would physically grind to a halt without constantly drinking some.  One time he ground to a halt on a morning exactly like today- sunny, with a warm glow coming through the blinds.  I felt it was my duty to get him off the energy drinks and also save his ass from becoming a statue.  So I poured a few drops of red bull into his gaping maw, followed by a good gulp of Evian water.  The water looked so damn good that I got myself a bottle to drink at the same time.  Because it was warm, and the bottle so cold, condensation formed on the sides.  Somebody put on a song from upstairs.  It was Enrique Iglesias- _Hero_.  I sang along while pouring water into Mark and myself.  I found I could basically drink without taking a breath, so I held the bottle upside down and drained it.

I had a few beers last night, and was dehydrated.  Needless to say, I woke up and and drained a pint of water straight-off.  That was a pretty obvious dream with a message- "You are thirsty, drink."  It's not the first time I've had one of those either.  Good ol' subconscious, looking out for my hydration.  :smiley:

----------


## Serenity

> That was a pretty obvious dream with a message- "You are thirsty, drink."



lol, nice! I get that too, but usually with sugar. "You have gone 2 days without cupcakes. Eat some!"

----------


## J.D.

If only all dream interpretation was so straightforward!

----------


## J.D.

24.04.2010Milestone (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

100th LD!!

There was one DILD I had before this, but it's so sordid I couldn't even bring myself to type it!

I don't remember the transition into a dream at all, I think I was just lucid the entire time.  When I was in the HI stage I did some typing on a keyboard.  I typed out the first few sentences of "The Night Before Christmas" for some reason.

I had somehow inserted myself into the upcoming game, _Halo: Reach._It was a first-person dream, as in, I was inside the game.  For the first few minutes I ran around on foot, using a new weapon which shot plasma grenades.  Me and my squad were in some kind of harbour base which was under attack.  I used the plasma launcher to great effect on some weird armoured alien elephants, then switched to a pistol when it ran out of ammo.  The best part of the dream came when I jumped in a small, flying attack vehicle.  It was pretty similar to the one which appears in _Halo: Legends_, but it had a roof over the cockpit.



It had two joysticks for control at either side of the arm rests.  The controls came naturally to me.  I thought about this as I strapped myself in.  I reasoned that if I expected it to work in a certain way, it would.  I lifted off the ground by simply squeezing the two joysticks, then shot forward at an incredible speed by pushing them forward.  The feeling was amazing.  I flew at unbelievable speed through hangars and tunnels, and was able to quickly change direction by flicking one of the sticks left or right, causing me to do a barrel roll in that direction.  I finally broke through a toughened window using missiles, and found myself out in the open air.  It was a beautiful evening, and the sun was going down.  The first thing I did was a giant loop, then I got involved in a dogfight with unmanned drone aircraft around the eiffel tower- which was in the middle of a lake.  I was laughing the whole time.  ::D: 

A while later my machine was destroyed, and I had to steal another.  I went back to the hanger to find it nearly empty, apart from one garage.  There were four craft inside, and they were supposed to be piloted by four marines in particular.  I saw them heading towards the garage door, so I grabbed one and knocked him out.  I stole his military hat and proceeded inside.  The other three pilots didn't notice me at first, and I overheard them talking.  They were all bragging about how many people they'd killed.  One claimed that he'd "done in" over 1200- yet he was only about the same age as me.  The pilots opened a cardboard box and each put on a watch they found inside with their name on it.  I came along and did the same, taking the only one left.  It was green and white, with "Fred" written on the side.  I made a mental note of it, but then remembered it was in fact my middle name "Frederick", so I wouldn't have to bother.  The hard-sounding pilot realised what I was up to, and pushed me up against the wall.  He snarled at me.
"What have you done with Fred, fuckface?" he growled.  I wasn't having this at all, so I grabbed him by the throat and (with my vastly superior strength) held him up in the air against the wall and said,
"Blow it out your ass," in the style of Duke Nukem.  He looked terrified, so I threw him down and got into the aircraft.  This one was nowhere near as fast (or awesome) as the first, but I flew home in it.

I ended up at my old house, in the living room.  I lost a bit of lucidity for a while when I sat around talking to some people who turned up, but then I remembered what was going on.  Purely because it was the first thing that came to mind, I went outside looking for a hot girl.  I found one sunbathing naked round the side of my house.  Woke up after a few minutes of sex in a flowerbed.

This dream had it all- fighting, flying _and_ fucking!  Excellent themes for my 100th LD!

----------


## Serenity

Kick ass, JD!!

----------


## J.D.

26.04.2010"Help me out here" (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I WILDed by accident this morning.  Well, once I noticed I was heading into sleep paralysis I went for it, but it wasn't my original intention!  I've heard scary reports of hallucinatory/SP/dreams involving a figure standing over the bed menacingly, but have been pretty lucky so far- having never had it happen to me.  Today that changed... yaayy...

I was lying on my back (which is easy-street for lucidity if the conditions are right), with my head leaning to the right.  When I felt sleep paralysis come along, my eyes did something funny.  My attention was focused directly in front of me, but it felt like my eyes were moving from side to side.  I could feel them underneath my eyelids- but couldn't feel the muscles working to move my eyes.  Might just have been a hallucination.  Anyway, I thought I'd failed my attempt when I "woke up".  I had a glance round my room and looked at the painting of a cow which is usually opposite my bed.  It had become warped and distorted- a bit like a shape was coming out of the picture.  I assumed I was dreaming and slid out of bed.  I jumped down all the stairs in one go, saying,
"Nice, fully lucid!"  I headed straight out the front door and out onto the street.  The street was totally different to what I was expecting.  There were tall, thick trees on either side of the road, and a big red London bus was passing by.  I ran alongside it, planning to cling to the side and hitch a ride, but it fell over out of the blue.  It wasn't a massive crash or anything, it just went over onto its side.  I was puzzled, and put it back on its wheels just by thinking it.  I seemed to have very good direct control here.  That could have been the reason why I got a reset-style false awakening.

I turned my head, thinking I'd woken up.  Then I glanced up in the direction of the painting.  In front of it was a monster.  I can't remember whether it even had a body, I was so focused on the head.  The head was green and black, made up of the green of the grass and black of the cow from the painting.  The colours were mashed together to create a hideous visage and evil expression- and it was glaring right at me.  For a second I just froze with fear.  It was so incredibly real.  It was like it was _actually in my room._  I shut my eyes and had another FA.


This really doesn't do it justice at all.  Add several degrees of scariness and a bit of masculinity to this one.

There it was again.  My heart started thumping as soon as I realised it was still there.  I tried my absolute hardest to get out of bed, but it was like all my muscles only half worked.  My back barely did at all- making it very hard to sit up.  I had an idea.  I raised my arm to the monster and said,
"Wanna help me out here mate?"  Its head moved slightly, seemingly considering my request.  Then it took my hand.  Its arms looked like they were made of a pale white plastic, but its hand felt human, if a bit clammy.  It pulled me out of the bed and I tried to stand.  Unsuccessfully.  I fell onto the floor.  Looking up, I saw my girlfriend had mysteriously appeared.  I was about to have semi-paralysed sex with her but I had yet another false awakening.

By now I was getting used to the monster's face, so I looked round ready for it.  He had a new trick up his sleeve this time though.  The face of a snarling dog now accompanied him, and they were both a lot closer than before.  Scared as I was, I asked him for help once more, and he obliged.  For some reason, he started to remind me of my friend Hugh.  This time I could stand a bit better, which improved even more when I took a few steps whilst rubbing my hands.  I looked around my room, which had grown to about three times its normal size.  My friend Mark was brushing the floor.  I had the idea to try the advanced task of the month- "stand on your head"- literally with your head under your foot.
"All right Mark," I said.  "Decapitate me."
"Uh... how?" he asked.
"Ehh... use the brush maybe? Or smash that clock in half and use it as a blade."  I pointed at a big glass clock on my wall which I binned in real life years ago.  I tried to walk over to Mark, but kept getting pulled back towards my bed by an invisible force.  It was really frustrating, and through fighting it too hard, I woke up.

----------


## J.D.

02.05.2010Get Psyched (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

In the last five nights I've probably had about 6 hours sleep, so I've been off my game.  Had a solid lucid this morning though.  I can't remember it in great detail because I fell back to sleep right after it.

I was in some kind of football game in a school gym.  A bunch of my friends were playing, and the ball was about the size of a tennis ball.  I took a running jump to try and catch the ball out of the air, and to my suprise, I glided a bit.  I thought about it, and decided I was dreaming.  I spent some time flying around the gym from wall to wall and floor to ceiling.  I noticed a big CD player sitting on a windowsill and floated over to investigate.  I pressed a button and some weird unidentifiable music came on.  
"Screw this," I said, and pressed the pause button, which caused it to freeze and repeat the same note over and over.  "Time for the 'get psyched' mix!"  I pressed pause again and "You give love a bad name" by Bon Jovi came on.  I had been thinking about the benefits of having my own "get psyched" mix play in my dreams yesterday, so I was glad to have an opportunity to try it so soon.  I listened very carefully to the song, making sure all the parts were there- the drums, guitar, voices... I didn't notice anything missing.  Perfect sound quality.


For some reference!

There was plenty more to this dream, but I can only remember the very end, where I crossed the street with my girlfriend and had sex out in the pouring rain.  The position I was in was far too similar to the position I was sleeping in, so it woke me up.  As I was emerging from the dream, I made a mental note to "do a reality check, no matter what".  I can't remember what happened next at all.  Complete blank.

----------


## J.D.

03.05.2010Sandscraper (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This just came back to me while I was flicking through the forums and saw the task of the month.  I remember attempting it at some point during the night.  

I was climbing out of a pool of water in the desert, holding on to a sandstone pillar.  I started hauling myself up the side of it, thinking about the task of the month- to jump off a skyscraper.  I hadn't looked up to see the top of this structure, so I thought if I kept going I'd get pretty high.  I climbed for ages, and when I reached the top of the pillar, I jumped on to a larger one which went up farther.  Unfortunately I have no idea what happened next, or if I completed the task.  Real bummer.

----------


## J.D.

06.05.2010Very Lifelike (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I can't remember the start of this one, so I'm just going to assume it was a DILD.

I was standing in a residential street at night.  It was raining very heavily.  Thinking about it, I might have figured out I was dreaming from being "floaty".  As in, gravity wasn't working how it should, and I was gliding a bit with every step.  It's always a fun way to catch a dreamsign- "Hey I'm flying a bit! Oh, dream!"  Anyway, I thought about doing the task of the year, and I really thought it was within my reach this time.  It was a really stable dream, and I reckoned it would last a good while.  I wondered about how to time travel.  There were no DeLoreans in sight, and I couldn't be bothered asking random people if I could use their time machine again.



I ended up having a false awakening- in the very same street!  I caught it, and started talking to a girl who sat down on the pavement beside me.  I don't know what she said, but I remember thinking that her reactions and conversationalism were very lifelike -in a way which made me slightly doubt I was dreaming.  How could a construct of my own mind seem to have independent thought?  I kept trying to predict what she was going to say next, or figure out what part of _me_ her words came from, but I couldn't make any sense of it.

It's a bit strange to me that people talking on their own fascinated me so much when they have always done it in my non-lucids and I've never wondered about it.  I suppose being lucid opened my eyes to the curious nature of it.

----------


## Serenity

Do you think it could have been another dreamer?

Whenever I meet people in dreams who _make sense,_ it always throws me off a little, too  :smiley:

----------


## J.D.

Well I'm open to the possibility, but I'm a little skeptical of shared dreaming if I'm honest.  Having said that I'm always on the lookout for shared ones.  :tongue2: 

EDIT: Oh my, just cracked ten thousand views! Niiiice.  ::D:

----------


## J.D.

10.05.2010Re-run (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Another one where I don't remember becoming lucid, or doing a reality-check.  

Strangely, this dream took place in the same school gym as the "Get Psyched" dream.  The setting helped me remember it was a dream, since it's a place I haven't been in several years in real life.  I started humming, and found myself singing Muse's version of "Feeling Good".  I went on for a few minutes, but then realised I was just singing the same part over and over.  

The lucidity was very clear.  There was a definite feeling of being in complete control of my own body which I always remember from high-quality lucids.  I thought about doing the task of the month- "jump off a skyscraper".  I decided the best way to get to the top of a skyscraper would be to try and use my version of DEILD from within the dream.  I closed my eyes to block out the gym, and visualised the roof of the skyscraper from The Matrix.  I bent down and "felt" the concrete, but then the whole thing seemed to dissolve.  My surroundings were gone, including the gym, and I wasn't quite sure what was going on.  It felt like my head was fizzing.  I quickly reminded myself to do a reality-check in the event that I woke up.



The next thing I remember, I woke up in a bed in the gym.  I didn't bother to do a reality-check.  I have no idea why.  It was like I had just been reset completely.  I sat up to see beds all around me.  Beside mine was a cage with a small white mouse in it.  I spent a while playing with it.

----------


## Serenity

Ah bugger!

Reminds me of when I tried to open a portal to change my dream scene... I ended up opening a black swirly mass that expanded and ate my dream...  ::?: 

I thought, the next time I need to change quickly, I'll close my eyes, snap my fingers, and see what happens!

----------


## J.D.

Sounds like a plan.  I should have known what was going to happen, forcing anything always destabilizes my dreams.  :Sad:  Gotta try some less-direct control!  I'm on a real mission to get that task of the month, can't wait to do it.  :tongue2:

----------


## Serenity

Yeah, I'm itching to know what  it feels like to dive off a skyscraper without that pesky death repercussion!!

I just don't have your luck in LD frequency, yet hehe  :wink2:

----------


## J.D.

14.05.2010Deep Trouble (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This one was incredibly long.  It felt like it lasted five or six hours, maybe more.  In reality it couldn't have been more than an hour though.  I'll try to condense it a bit.

It began with a school trip.  Me and a load of friends/acquaintances were on a coach.  It was driving through lots of small towns which looked like they were still in Northern Ireland.  It was a pretty miserable day.  Raining a lot, some traffic.  The coach journey lasted about an hour, then the teacher told us to get off.  Everybody was carrying a huge rucksack, and my arms were full from holding a really big sleeping bag.

What followed was a lengthy walk down some slightly-flooded streets.  I kept collapsing from exhaustion and sliding for a bit.  One time I tripped and nearly went face-first into a pile of soggy dog shit, but I saw it coming and shielded myself with the sleeping bag.  My friend Hugh helped me up and we continued on.  We arrived at a strange school a while later, soaked to the skin and about to drop.  For some reason I was now wearing a Guy Fawkes mask.  I saw it in the reflection of a door.  We walked through a couple of classes, seemingly knowing where we were going.  The last room at the end of a chain of rooms was ours.  Most of the people from the coach were already inside and sitting at desks.  I started talking to a girl who arrived just after us about how fucked I was.  During that conversation my legs gave way and I ended up on the floor.  A receptionist leaned over a counter and stared at me.
"Name?" she asked.  I tried a couple of times to tell her my name, but kept spelling the surname totally wrong.  It frustrated me, but I got it in the end.  She told me to pick a table and pull up a chair.  I instinctively ripped off most of my soaking clothes and wrapped myself up in a duvet I found in my backpack.  I joined a table with a few of my friends at it and started writing something in a notebook.  I can't remember what it was though.

A while later, after some missing time (but definitely in the same day), I was walking back to the coach.  The weather had cleared up, and apparently the environment had changed completely.  I was walking through the MW2 map, "Rundown".  I started off passing the house at the top of the hill and walking down the steps into the enclosed courtyard.  I was very angry about something, so I got out a LMG and started shooting at people.  Snipers in ghillie suits kept trying to sneak past me, but I nailed them all.  For a better defensive position, I ran up the wooden stairs and into the room at the end of the building.  I camped at the top of another set of stairs and shot a huge number of snipers who kept trying to run up to me.  I had a feeling that this was going to get me into deep trouble, but I didn't care, I was still pretty angry.  Soon I heard sirens outside.  I looked out the back window and saw a SWAT van pull up.  There was a bit of a standoff for a while, but then one police man climbed up on the balcony and talked me down.  I calmed down and handed over an Xbox controller. (lol) They put me in the back of one of the NI-exclusive white police vans and brought me to my old school.



I had to wait outside in the rain before I could see the principal.  It was night time now, and they were setting something up in the main hall.  It looked like a presentation of some kind.  The sprinkler system was activated in the hall, and was soaking everything.  I wondered why nobody bothered to turn it off.  Here, I noticed my two front teeth were extremely wobbly.  They weren't sore at all, but if I wanted to I could have just pulled them out.  I was very concerned.  I thought to myself,
"This is a textbook dreamsign, I fucking wish this was a dream."  I honest to god believed it was real life.  I based this on having lived an entire day, something I assumed would've been impossible had I been dreaming.  After a while I was led into the hall and told to sit in the front row.  I tried to ask somebody what was going on but I was afraid of knocking my teeth out.  So I kept my mouth shut, causing it to fill up with saliva and blood.  Not nice.  I would have swallowed, but I was afraid I'd swallow my teeth, which were getting more and more precarious.  
"Fuck this," I thought, and got up to go to the bathroom.  I took a left when I exited the hall, towards the music department, where I knew there was a toilet.  For some reason the music department was gone, replaced by an outdoor concrete football pitch.  There was a game of women's football going on.  My friend Stephanie approached me, and understood (from my miming) that I needed to find a bathroom.  She directed me to a concrete out-building at the other side of the pitch.  I ran over and tried to open the door.  It was locked.  
"Just a minute!" I heard somebody call.  I was impatient, so I banged the door.  It opened and out stepped an awesomely-hot girl I knew at school.  I facepalmed.  I didn't have time to explain, so I rushed past her and closed the door.  I locked the door, which used a padlock :S and basically opened my mouth above the sink.  A thick, slimy red goo poured out, along with some tooth-pieces.  I was still disappointed that this was reality, and I thought to myself,
"I really am screwed here.  This sort of thing never happens to me in real life, what bad luck."  I kept spitting out red gunk and reached for a towel.  As I did, I performed a lazy hand reality-check.  It didn't look right.  "Wait......" I said out loud.  I examined more closely.  I couldn't get a decent view of my hand at all.  It was totally blurred!  
"THANK FUCK FOR THAT!" I yelled.  I wiped off my face, turned round and punched the door open, breaking the padlock.  I threw my arms in the air and whooped.  The participants in the womens' football game looked over.  I swaggered triumphantly over and proceeded to organise a giant orgy.  I was so relieved I felt I could do with blowing off some steam.  Pun intended.

----------


## MrDreamsX

> 29.10.2009Flying Practice (DILD)
> 
> NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID
> 
> ...What I realised after waking up was that the house I was in was a clever amalgamation of the three houses I've lived in during my life, plus my dad's current house.  However it all seemed normal at the time.  I was wearing pyjamas.  There was mess everywhere, like a party had been had.  There were a lot of my possessions that I hadn't seen in years lying around the floor.  I tried to fly around the house.  I jumped up in the air, higher than I normally wound have been able to, and on the descent, I hovered about a foot above the floor.  I then kept this up and floated around the house.  I said to my brothers, "Hey, look at this!"  They seemed impressed. 
> 
> I went outside with the intention of flying much higher...
> 
> I grabbed onto the top of a pillar made of bricks and dangled off it quite comfortably.  Then a grey car pulled up outside and out stepped some of my friends' parents, come to pay a visit.  I guided them inside, floating of course, and told them to ignore the mess.



Stunningly, the parts I quoted read _exactly_ like one of my own dreams... The mess. The oddly familiar mix of different houses with old possessions laying around. The low key flying/hovering elements. The family arrival in a car. And the _long lost_ old friends... 





> In the living room I found my old friend Lucie lying on the Setee. "'The fuck are you doing here?" I asked her.  She didn't reply and I found myself losing the dream.



I've also noticed, a great way to end a cool dream - is to over criticize anything. This is the first dream I have read so far to have so many identical dream elements with my own.

----------


## J.D.

That's pretty cool, weird how those things are common to both of us!  Sounds like our subconsciouses are set up similarly.   :smiley:   The amalgamation of different places/times pops up quite a lot for me, like different streets (which in reality are far apart or I haven't been there in years) combined.  Funny coincidence, just yesterday I figured out the location of a supermarket which appeared in a place it shouldn't have been in this dream.  Turns out the Tesco does in fact exist, only on another road a few miles away.  I didn't recognise it at the time and assumed my subconscious had made it up, but when I went past it yesterday it was like a lightbulb moment.  :tongue2:

----------


## MrDreamsX

> _I felt inside the pocket, and pulled something out. I actually laughed out loud at the result. It looked like some kid had crudely nailed together several pieces of wood to make a giant replica of a phone. There were no buttons or a screen. However, there was a hole in the middle of it. I poked about inside and thought I felt something. I whacked the side of the big phone, and my ancient Nokia 3310 dropped out. It still had the green cover I put on it the last time I had it (in like 2002). When I tried to use it I woke up._



*LMAO!* - I literally almost just died reading this. The crude attempt to supply you with a phone is hilarious. It's almost like your dream was shouting out: "Sorry, the phone is out of order." 





> Funny coincidence, just yesterday I figured out the location of a supermarket which appeared in a place it shouldn't have been in this dream. Turns out the Tesco does in fact exist, only on another road a few miles away. I didn't recognize it at the time and assumed my subconscious had made it up, but when I went past it yesterday it was like a lightbulb moment.



Not so coincidentally, I have recently been driving to old streets and places that reoccur in my dreams. Specifically, to help jog my memory of "classic" dreamland locations and situations.

----------


## J.D.

17.05.2010Nighttime Car Ride (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I WILDed when I went to sleep last night.  I was probably only able to because I had no sleep whatsoever the night before, and had a short nap a bit earlier.  After a while I started to see the inside of a car.  Rather than be too "gung-ho" like I've been in my last few WILD attempts, I just looked rather than touching things and thinking too much.  

The car solidified and I was sitting in the passenger seat.  It was a dark night and my mum was driving.  I specifically remember wearing a black t-shirt.  I don't know why it was important, but my mum and I had a short conversation about it.  There was something menacing about the opressive darkness outside.  There were no streetlights, and the car's headlights weren't much good.  As we turned on to a residential street, I decided to put on the radio for some mood-lifting beats.  I didn't have a song in mind, but Guns n' Roses' version of "It's Alright" came on.  I think I listened to it earlier in the day.

It had only just reached the first line of lyrics when I heard a buzzing. Then an excerpt from a song in the the Tenacious D movie cut in.  
"Oh the dragon's balls were blazing as I stepped into his cave!"  It was my ringtone, and it woke me up. God dammit Darren...

----------


## Serenity

What time do your friends like to call you at, jeez!! I'd hang up on them after a few choice words  :tongue2:

----------


## J.D.

Iknowrite! He always does that! "Hey John, wana come out to a party?"  "No I'm sleeping!"

----------


## XeL

> I calmed down and handed over an Xbox controller.



 ::rolllaugh:: 

I've never really looked through your DJ until now. You have some funny ass dreams man! Keep it up.

----------


## J.D.

18.05.2010Nooo Not the Sea! (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a really disturbed night's sleep last night.  Throughout the night I woke up dozens of times- many of which were false awakenings, and I always felt stressed about something.  I don't know what I should be feeling stressed about, but something definitely wasn't right!  :tongue2: 

One DILD I remember quite clearly happened at the beach near my house.  In real life the beach is a dump (not literally, just a mess), but on this occasion it was completely clean with just the odd piece of driftwood lying about.  I was walking towards the bottom with my brother and a few other people, and we got to the part where it becomes a grassy bank.  The huge rocks that are usually at the bottom of the bank were gone, so the water was quite deep right at the base.  Also, the bank itself went right into the water, with grass all the way in.  I was walking with the sea to my left, on the left side of the group, so I ended up having to walk along the steepest part of the bank.  I felt myself slipping on the wet grass, so I threw myself down flat and tried to grab hold of something.  It didn't work, and I kept sliding down towards the sea.
"Shit, somebody help me out here," I said.  My brother stuck out his arm.  By this stage my legs were already underwater and I remembered I had my phone in my pocket and it was about to get soaked..
"Hang on a second," I pondered. "That's the ultimate dreamsign." I checked my hand, and couldn't believe it.  "Don't worry!" I said to my brother, and let go of the bank.  I floated out from the land on my back, looking up at the sky.  A part of me still found it painful to think of my phone getting wet, but I just smiled about it.

It was right here that I either woke up or had a false awakening.  Woke up feeling like there was something important happening, but couldn't make any sense of it. :S

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

Hahah, it's crazy how many dreams you have where your dreamsign kicks in. 

Haven't got much time on here, just started into my exams, but I still browse here and there. Oh and congratulations on passing the 10k views.

----------


## J.D.

Hey! Good to hear from you again!





> Hahah, it's crazy how many dreams you have where your dreamsign kicks in.



It's crazier how many times I miss it too!  :tongue2:  I don't write down too many non-lucids any more, but they're packed with that dreamsign!  Good luck on the exams, I'm feelin pretty lucky not to have any this year, most of my friends are frantic these days.  :Oh noes:

----------


## Serenity

My dreams are packed with dream signs and quite often, I blatantly ignore them  :tongue2: 

Then, when I wake up, I curse at myself!

----------


## J.D.

19.05.2010Bionic Suit Commando (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

In the last few hours before I woke up, I went from dream to dream, through different scenarios- while at the same time occasionally falling asleep within the dream and turning up somewhere else.

To begin with, I was back in school.  I was trying to get myself organised for a formal I thought was happening tonight.  I was on my way into school when I realised I hadn't even gotten myself a tux yet.  I decided to take the day off school and get myself said tux.  I went back home on foot and got out the yellow pages.  For some reason, I was drawn to a tuxedo rental shop called "The Bank of Gestapo".  I wasn't put off by the name, and called them up.  -Or at least I tried to.  I heard someone on the line before I even finished dialling, which turned out to be a woman from the Student Loans Company.  This could have been a subconscious reminder to apply for next year's student loan... It's getting to that time of year!  Somewhere around here, I fell asleep.

It felt like a very easy WILD, so I became lucid from here on.  It wasn't great quality lucidity, in that it didn't click that the level above this was still a dream.  Anyway, I found myself on the bridge of the Starship Enterprise.  I was seated at the very left side, in front of the main window.  Captain Picard was on my right.  (I watched Star Trek for the first time in years yesterday  :tongue2:  )  We were descending through a murky atmosphere towards an enemy warship.  I saw a shape in the gloom.  It was the ship.  It looked a lot like a TF Lander from Star Wars.  Captain Picard had a short negotiation session with their leader by radio.  It seemed we were here to pick up a "high-value target" - a person.  The enemy ship wasn't happy about this, and said they were going to fire on us, before cutting off communications.  Our ship was unarmed, and there was no hope of escape.  Picard came up with a desperate strategy. 
"Take us closer," he said.  "Right up so we can see into their bridge."  We came within a few feet of their bridge, so the two crews could see each other clearly.  I put my feet up and gave the enemy captain the finger.  Their ship had no option now but to back down.  Firing on us would damage/destroy their own ship.  They backed away, and we followed, keeping close until they landed... in the street down the road from my old house.

No sooner had we touched down than a man jumped out the bottom of the ememy ship and started running.
"There he is!" said Picard.  He pointed at me, "After him!"  I had a vague idea in my head of what I could pull off here, so I pressed a random button on my dashboard which looked like it could have been "eject", and I was shot through the floor of the bridge, through some mechanism and out onto the street.  Except now I was wearing some kind of very lightweight mech suit.  There was an extra foot's worth of machinery below my feet, which enabled me to run incredibly fast, and some apparatus around my chest.  I took off running after the target until I came to the end of the street, where I took a left.  I saw him ahead of me, on a bicycle.  I charged.  The suit would rattle uncomfortably when I was picking up speed, but once I reached the highest speed possible, it eased a bit.  I ran down the middle of the road, passing cars going in my direction, and causing lorries to swerve off the road to avoid me in the other direction.  As we passed the train station, I was gaining on him significantly.  Then I started to lift off.  I was flying a few feet off the ground, going even faster.  Then he took an unexpected left into a large grassy area.  I touched back down to give myself more friction for a sharp turn.


I wore something like this... maybe with less firepower though.

The target jumped off his bike and ran into a huge crowd of people who seemed to just be hanging out on the grass having picnics etc.  I didn't loose sight of him, and he was quickly apprehended by the scruff of his neck.
"Gotcha," I said triumphantly.  The people all around looked at me fearfully... then agressively.  I levitated off the ground and raised my fist at them threateningly.  "Don't try anything," I said.  They started to advance on me anyway.  I looked up for any sign of the enterprise.  It zoomed overhead right as I looked up, and switched on its tractor beam.  The target and I were lifted off the ground and out of harm's way.  A few seconds later we were inside the Enterprise's bridge.  I threw the target down.  Mission accomplished.  

Then I remembered that I had very little time to find myself a tuxedo for tonight! What was I doing sleeping??  I sat down in a chair and tried to wake myself up by closing and opening my eyes, trying to force myself back into consciousness.  It worked, and for a few seconds I was _very_ confused.  "Tux? What the hell? I don't even have a formal to go to!"

----------


## MrDreamsX

> "Take us closer," he said. "Right up so we can see into their bridge." We came within a few feet of their bridge, so the two crews could see each other clearly.



*LMAO!*





> They backed away, and we followed, keeping close until they landed... in the street down the road from my old house.



What's located there? And, did anything special happen there in real life?

----------


## J.D.

Lol it was a genius plan.  ::D: 

Nothing hugely significant, I suppose.  It was just the end of my street for ten-ish years, so I've been there hundreds of times just.

----------


## J.D.

20.05.2010Bohemian Rhapsody (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in a kind of country forest park, running through a hedge maze.  It looked like late afternoon- a nice day, but slightly cloudy.  It felt like I was taking part in a race, or sponsored run.  There were other people in the maze (I could see over the walls, they weren't that tall), all jogging along at their own pace.  I could hear music playing from the finish line, so I assumed it must be close.  It was Queen's "Bohemian Rhapsody", one of my favourite songs.  



I found the exit to the maze and took off running down a well-worn, rocky path which led downhill.  Right then, I had a feeling that I might be in a dream.  The situation (of running through a wooded area with my own personal soundtrack) seemed very familiar to me, and at the time I thought I had dreamed of it a few times before.  (Upon waking I have no memory of these previous dreams)- MrDreamsX might find this interesting!  :wink2:  I tried to float my way down the hill and take longer, floating leaps, which actually worked a bit.  I glided a bit between touching the ground, but it wasn't enough to turn me lucid.  I looked at my left hand, but I didn't pay enough attention to it to even RC properly.  So I kept on running.  The song ended as the ground leveled out, and I ran into a strange bog/marsh.  I could see the finish line on the other side, so I ran straight in.  My friend Pearse, who had evidently just finished the course, came running back from the finish line swinging his shirt in the air, and dive-bombed into the deepest part.  I laughed.  He said,
"Hey John, Jess is over there, her and Craig had a fight!"  Jess is my girlfriend, Craig is a friend who I do not trust around girls!  I waded out the other side of the marsh and crossed the finish line.  Craig approached me.
"Hey man, what's going on?" I asked.
"Nothin', just finished," He replied.  I shrugged and walked past him to find Jess wearing a towel.  She was upbeat and nothing seemed to be wrong, so I didn't worry.  We both went and jumped into the marsh.  
Here I woke up- I think because of the sunlight shining through the blinds- which always wakes me up at my dad's house.  -It also quite often leads to interesting SP situations, and this one was the same sort of thing.  I lay completely still, not quite awake.  I wanted something to focus on for a DEILD, and Bohemian Rhapsody was still in my head, so I let it play.  This time however, it was Weird Al Yankovic's version!  (It's much faster and zanier)  It was playing in perfect quality, as if I was wearing headphones.  It came to the part, "So you think you can stone me and spit in my eye!"- In the Weird Al version there is a "hawk-spit" sound thrown in there which I always find humorous, so to test my capabilities I had the spit noise play three times for extra emphasis.  It sounded awesome.  :smiley:   After the song ended I had nothing else to focus on, so I gradually woke up.

----------


## Serenity

> Then I remembered that I had very little time to find myself a tuxedo for tonight! What was I doing sleeping?? I sat down in a chair and tried to wake myself up by closing and opening my eyes, trying to force myself back into consciousness. It worked, and for a few seconds I was very confused. "Tux? What the hell? I don't even have a formal to go to!"



Nooo! Such a long lucid, too  :smiley:

----------


## MrDreamsX

> I found the exit to the maze and took off running down a well-worn, rocky path which led downhill. Right then, I had a feeling that I might be in a dream. The situation (of running through a wooded area with my own personal soundtrack) seemed very familiar to me, and at the time I thought I had dreamed of it a few times before. (Upon waking I have no memory of these previous dreams)- MrDreamsX might find this interesting!



I dreamed about a maze also... 

It was drawn on grid paper. I was discussing it with (Eboni) an old friend I used to play tabletop games with (9-years ago). This was a reoccurring dream theme back then. Strangely, I also woke up with lots of fragments about an old Resident Evil themed reoccurring property. It traces back to around the same time.

----------


## J.D.

> Nooo! Such a long lucid, too



I know, I'm a damn fool! lol

----------


## J.D.

23.05.2010Doppelganger (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I should really get back to writing down some non-lucids again.  I've been having a few good ones lately (and not so many lucids), but they're always so long!  Anyway, this was an odd SP/FA thing- triggered once again by the bright light shining through the blinds in my dad's house.

I thought I was awake, but not quite.  My mind wasn't working like it should, extreme fuzziness is the only way I can think to describe it.  I was aware enough to realise what was going on though.  External stimulus (the sunlight) was making its way into my dream again (maybe to tell me to wake up).  I was getting blinded by the light coming in, and I could barely move.  The fact that I could move at all convinced me that I was still asleep, and not in sleep paralysis, awake.  I opened my eyes fully and looked up.

There I was staring back at me.  It was a complete copy of myself.  He had longer hair and was smiling slightly.  It was pretty unnerving, to say the least.  I was having some trouble getting out of bed, so I held out my arm to my doppelganger to see if he would help me up.  He took my hand and pulled.  It was strange- his hand felt slightly wispy, not altogether solid.  It did the job anyway, and I made it out of bed to stand, wobbling by the window.

----------


## Serenity

Craaaaazy. Not like insane crazy, but really fucking cool- crazy!

I've only seen myself in a dream in a reflection, but not actually in person!

----------


## leo

hi serenity, that happened to me acouple of l.d.s ago did you search a place you could find a reflection. thts what i did because it was a really sunny day so i flew to nearest door that wuold give me reflection, found i was standing looking at myself, but little bit different, thought the fact that i was standing was cool though, then woke up, but well done you !

----------


## Serenity

Hey, leo  :smiley:  No, in fact, I happened to be dreaming about work again. And at this particular place, one of the washrooms is located right across from the electrical room. So in my dream, I was checking the electrical room... I turned around and saw myself in the full length mirror from the washroom and I looked absolutely normal... and for no reason at all, I thought about dreaming, became lucid, and woke up  :Sad:

----------


## J.D.

Just got a few fragments from last night, not really worth a DJ entry.

Part 1: Was at a crazy-awesome party on a roof terrace.  Got really wasted.  I think I woke up a bit and went for a DEILD- or maybe just tried to stabilise, because I remember spinning on the spot really fast.  I stuck my arms out and went even faster.  Then I started floating around the party.

Part 2: Woke up the next morning at the party (false awakening ofc).  Semi-lucid.  Found myself wrapped up in blankets beside a naked Holly Valance.  Freakin' jackpot!  Good times were had.

Part 3: I was doing some kind of important assignment and a dude behind me was annoying me.  I very uncharacteristically turned round and yelled at him, and he stabbed me in the eye with a pencil!  I couldn't believe it, the pencil was actually embedded several inches in my eye!  There was no pain.  I slowly pulled it out which made a squelching noise. Niiice.

----------


## Serenity

> Part 3: I was doing some kind of important assignment and a dude behind me was annoying me. I very uncharacteristically turned round and yelled at him, and he stabbed me in the eye with a pencil! I couldn't believe it, the pencil was actually embedded several inches in my eye! There was no pain. I slowly pulled it out which made a squelching noise. Niiice.



And I just made an "ewwgh" kind of noise  :tongue2:

----------


## MrDreamsX

> There I was staring back at me. It was a complete copy of myself. He had longer hair and was smiling slightly. It was pretty unnerving, to say the least. I was having some trouble getting out of bed, so I held out my arm to my doppelganger to see if he would help me up. He took my hand and pulled. It was strange- his hand felt slightly wispy, not altogether solid. It did the job anyway, and I made it out of bed to stand, wobbling by the window.



Talk about an OBE. I'm glad you are recording non-lucids (as you know). 

This one reminds me of the experience of one of my friends Dad... He had started using mediation at work on his break in a storage room. He had done it no more than a week, when out of the darkness a face began to emerge. It was his own face starring back at him and moving closer. It came into startlingly detailed resolution and pressed against his face. -He said he was fully awake and not been meditating long when it happened. This man is not the emotional type, but, he refused to practice meditation after that.





> Part 1: Was at a crazy-awesome party on a roof terrace. Got really wasted. I think I woke up a bit and went for a DEILD- or maybe just tried to stabilize, because I remember spinning on the spot really fast. I stuck my arms out and went even faster. Then I started floating around the party.



I had a dream a few nights ago about a crazy-weird party. I wish I could remember more of  it. It seemed to be filled with reoccurring dream characters(*!*) Late in the dream, I was laying on the floor when someone held out a  large fish near my face and proceeded to make the lower jaw move - as if to speak to me.

----------


## J.D.

> This one reminds me of the experience of one of my friends Dad... He had started using mediation at work on his break in a storage room. He had done it no more than a week, when out of the darkness a face began to emerge. It was his own face starring back at him and moving closer. It came into startlingly detailed resolution and pressed against his face. -He said he was fully awake and not been meditating long when it happened. This man is not the emotional type, but, he refused to practice meditation after that.



Whoa that would be weird!  Seeing yourself like that is pretty bizarre, I can empathise!  Although if it happened to me it would make me want to meditate even more.  :tongue2:  

Hmm that's the second time two of our dreams have lined up....  :Shades wink:

----------


## MrDreamsX

Yeah huh? I was thinking about that too. I mean it's like he entered a dream like state while fully awake. That is basically the ultimate lucidity. And, I think your party sounds _much_ better. I was so annoyed at the ridiculous fish puppetry that I woke up.

----------


## J.D.

29.05.2010Superlucid Musical (WBTB)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was woken up and went back to sleep three or four times this morning, so lots of mini WBTB's.  ::D:  My memory of them has really gone down the shitter though, due to other dreams and the time between then and now.



I remember already being lucid in a kind of mall.  It was extremely bright.  The walls and roof were made of glass with a steel frame.  The roof was pretty damn high above me, and there were lots of little white columns and platforms on top of most of the shops.  My friend Hugh was beside me.  I turned to him and said,
"Dreaming aye?"
"Yep," he replied.  I told him I wanted to do the task of the month, even though there was only like a day left. (Jump off a skyscraper)  I reckoned that if I could fly up to the top of the highest columns, I could maybe get out onto the roof and see if there were any skyscrapers nearby.  Hugh and I flew gently up in the air towards one of the taller columns.  I didn't quite make it to the top, but I grabbed onto some rungs on the side.  I surprised myself with the clarity of my thoughts here.  I knew I had been completely lucid for a decent while, and had no difficulty remembering details from waking life.  Then Jess shifted beside me, and the dream crumbled.  I percieved that I was back in bed, but desperately clung to a feeling of disassociation to try to DEILD.  I "moved" around and grabbed the rungs of the ladder as much as I could, focusing not on my real body, but the dream body.  Not to blow my own trumpet or anything, but it took quite a lot of concentration!  Pulled it off, I was back in.  I drummed on the column with my fists in jubilation.  The realism astounded me again- this was kind of like going back to my first few lucid dreams, wonderment-wise.  Just a few seconds ago I had been lying in bed, but now here I was, seemingly physically somewhere completely different, banging my fists on a surreal column-platform thing, which appeared for all intents and purposes, completely real.  

Those moments of super-lucidity really are great.  When you are 100% _you_, not some quasi-self, slightly warped by the dream world.  I was me in the Matrix.  Unbeatable realism.

I think I gave up on climing to the roof, it got a little difficult and I was having trouble flying.  (Lack of control sometimes seems to go hand in hand with hyper-realism for me)  I ended up back on the ground, looking down the other end of the mall.  A set of very tall doors looked to open up into a type of ballroom.  I decided to investigate, and started running towards the doors.  As I did, music started playing.  It was a brass band or something.  The floor was shiny through the doors, so I dropped to my knees and slid through, arms open wide.  In mid-slide, someone tossed me a microphone, and I caught it, jumping to my feet.  I was on stage in an auditorium.  There were two galleries full of people near the roof at the other end of the room, and on the floor between them was a massive fountain.  Behind me was the band.  I instinctively started singing.  The band backed me up.  I was literally just singing whatever came into my head, but for some reason I was hyper-creative and the song just seemed to flow.  It became a continuous medley of songs from the 80's.  I remember YMCA was definitely in there.  As for the rest, I wish I could remember more of the song, it was brilliant.  It was a proper musical performance.  The audience loved it, and cheered wildly.  



When I finished the song I bowed, and reminded myself that I was still asleep.  I thought,
"No doubt Jess will wake up soon, she's an early riser."  It was strange.  I visualised the sight of her lying in bed- as in, just imagined it.  But the act of doing so made it real.  I wasn't just thinking about it, it became part of the dream and caused a false awakening.  I got out of bed and started typing this up.

Makes me wonder.  Can we have a visual imagination in a dream?  Surely that ability is already maxed out with the creation of the dream itself.  Is it possible to imagine something in there and not have it become real in some form?  Puzzling.

----------


## XeL

> Those moments of super-lucidity really are great. When you are 100% you, not some quasi-self, slightly warped by the dream world. I was me in the Matrix. Unbeatable realism.



I love this! It's one of the reasons to why I still love lucid dreaming!

In my experience it's very well possible to imagine things without having them happening. I don't know how it works, but I've been there several times.

----------


## MrDreamsX

> Can we have a visual imagination in a dream?



We can, I have, and I want that to be common. It was in a moment of intense visual memory that I became briefly aware of vast number of dreams, and, the differences between relationships with people in my dreams vs. real life. Congratulations on getting back in the dream - while in bed with someone. That is hardcore right there.

----------


## J.D.

I'm sure it works, but I've always had a bit of trouble visualising something while still in the dream, and having the existing scenery stay vivid.  It's like, if I'm thinking about how something looks (which isn't in my field of vision), I tend to lose focus on what is in the field of vision.  I'll be working on it for defs.  ::D:

----------


## J.D.

31.05.2010Thoughts on Sleep Paralysis and "visitations" (Note)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I can't remember my dreams from last night in any great detail (apart from one part where I fell in the lake and soaked mah phone!), but I felt like rambling out some thoughts anyway.  Maybe I need a blog.

I was watching "Derren Brown Investigates" earlier, a show where famous illusion/hypnosis/trickster-guy Derren Brown investigates different paranormal phenomena.  Each week he goes in with an open mind, but nothing has yet shown itself to be anything more than bullshit.  Anyway, this week it was the turn of ghosts/demons, and he spent some time with a "ghost hunter".  The woman whom he was supposed to be helping with her demonic infestation described how she had woken up in bed at night unable to move, and had malevolent figures standing over her.  She also said one time she was screaming, but no-one was hearing her, and the bed was shaking.  All the time she was explaining this, I was thinking, "Surely, someone here has heard of sleep paralysis.  This is textbook!"  In the context it was presented by her (as a ghostly visitation, told to a ghost hunter), it seemed almost plausible that it was a ghost.  But a rudimentary grasp of sleep paralysis would tell you otherwise.  I found it really strange to hear it from the perspective of someone who believes in ghosts, and it made me think.  I wonder how many (otherwise rational) people believe in the supernatural purely based on experiences like these.  Same goes for alien abductions.  Personally, I don't rule out the possibility of the existence of aliens, but I no longer give any credence to the paralysed, float out of bed, classic alien abduction stories.

The ghost hunter himself seemed to believe in what he was doing though.  But from what I saw, everything he based his belief on was a combination of wishful thinking, poor-quality gadgets, and his own sleep paralysis experiences as a kid.  At the end, Derren adressed this, and talked about sleep paralysis as a medical condition.  The way he described it made it sound like quite a serious subject- a medical condition, I mean.  I did a little bit of wider reading on sleep paralysis and found more of the same.  Accounts of terrifying sights and monsters invading bedrooms while the victim is unable to move.  Is it weird that we intentionally induce this state?  I say yeah!  But what lucid dreamers have done is proved that sleep paralysis can effectively be harnessed, directed and used as a platform for lucid dreams, which are awesome.

Me? I love sleep paralysis.  It's a great ride.  The realism of the sensations I've experienced have opened my eyes to the power of the nearly-sleeping brain, and have shown me a way to access greater levels of creativity.  Some examples: levitation, sliding around the bed (as if being thrown around by a poltergeist), spinning like on the head of a giant drill, loomed over by a witch-monster, and thrown onto the floor.  All stuff which could potentially have made me a believer in ghosts (and think I was haunted) in another day and age.  Thank god for the internet!  Thanks to the internet (and Dreamviews in particular), I've been able to recognise these occurences for what they are, and go into them with a positive attitude, even seek them out.  It's given me some great times too.  Listening to and manipulating my own personal soundtrack- without earphones, OBEs and of course, lucid dreams.  

Anyway I think I've rambled enough for one night, I'm getting sleepy.  Here's hoping for some demonic visitations tonight!  :smiley: 

If you have anything to add, thoughts, or you watched the show as well, feel free to share!

----------


## MrDreamsX

As far as I know, I have not yet experienced sleep paralysis. I have never been awake, and unable to move, in my life.  I can't be placed into a trance, I have a high tolerance to drugs, and I use to sleep walk a lot... Not sure if this explains why not. 

For you JD, gaining control of sleep paralysis is an awesome tool for heightened lucidity. For most people, being paralyzed whips up fear, paranoia, and night terrors. Still, I imagine two kinds of sleep paralysis: *1*) one arising internally - by normal systems working unusually and *2*) one agitated externally - by outside stimuli. (_insert link to long debate thread here_)  :tongue2:

----------


## J.D.

05.06.2010Ninjas Comin for me! (Non-lucid)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

My recall has gone to shit since I started a new job on Wednesday.  I don't think I've had any lucid moments since then- at least, none I can remember!  Had a mini lie-in since it's Saturday, but all I've got are fragments.

I was part of an enormous army of leather-clad ninja dudes.  They all looked a lot like Scorpion from Mortal Kombat, except instead of the yellow parts on his armour, they had were all black.  Some had purple.  Maybe they were the captains or something.  We were all on our way to attack some settlement in the desert, which was over a hill and through a guarded archway.  When the army passed through the arch, I could see the settlement in the valley below.  The army, which had been so neatle organised up until now, broke ranks and started charging.  Everyone was equipped with a kind of staff with a blade on either end.  I ran alongside someone who turned out to be Loaf from Dreamviews!  He had a grenade in his hand.  I twirled the dual-bladed staff around like I could never have done while awake, and smashed up a car with Loaf's help.

I vaugely remember retreating back through the arch again when the battle was finished.  I tripped and went rolling down a sand dune.

Another unrelated fragment I remember, I was playing Red Dead Redemption.  I was shooting guys who kept appearing at the end of a tunnel.  I lined up the shots and pulled off headshots on nearly every guy.  I earned an achievement. (lol)  I exited the tunnel and got out a crossbow, which I used to shoot down several ugly, bat-like creatures.  I felt skillful.

----------


## J.D.

> I have never been awake, and unable to move, in my life.



I'm slightly curious about how to categorise sleep paralysis.  It's not like being asleep, but I wouldn't call it awake either... :S

----------


## J.D.

06.06.2010Late Night Rainy Football (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I've always found WILDing easier with a slight hangover.  I'm not sure why.  Maybe it's the repression of REM sleep during the night leading to the REM-rebound, plus tiredness.



Anyway, I was lying with my arm around my girlfriend, with my mind doing its own thing.  I noticed that the random images which had been floating through my head had become much more solid and cohesive.  It felt more like "seeing" than imagining.  I saw my street.  It was a dark, rainy night.  I tried to focus on putting myself into the scene, and started walking uphill.  (It didn't become a dream just "like that", it was gradual)  There was a moment, when I was thinking about sleep paralysis, when the feeling of movement became much more real.  It felt like I was moving my actual muscles now.  If I paused, I could kind of feel my girlfriend beside me at the same time.  I knew I was playing a risky game, thinking about my real body, but I kept myself integrated in the dream by running and jumping.  The rain was cold on my skin.  I looked up at the sky to find it completely black.  It was a lonely-seeming night.  I had no purpose for this dream in mind, so I spontaneously took a right, and climbed through a hole in the hedge.  Instead of the housing development that should have been there, I saw a football field beside a large warehouse.

I wandered over, and realised that I was wearing a backpack for some reason.  There was a kid standing in the middle of the pitch waving at me.  I was about to go over and ask him what his purpose was in my dream, but I had a better idea.  I took off the backpack and looked inside.  There was an old football.  I drop-kicked it over to the kid, who took it on the chest and kicked it back.  
"On the head!" he shouted, running over.  He got to the side of the pitch and stood on a grassy bank.  The rain was quite heavy still, and was making the bank muddy and slippery.  I picked up the ball and kicked it to him again.  This time, he slipped forward when he went for the header, and faceplanted in the mud.  It was hilarious.  I laughed pretty hard.  I had a moment of introspection, where I remarked on the strangeness of being "in here, laughing away", while at the same time lying basically lifeless in bed.

Then Jess woke me up.

----------


## MrDreamsX

> Another unrelated fragment I remember, I was playing Red Dead Redemption. I was shooting guys who kept appearing at the end of a tunnel. I lined up the shots and pulled off headshots on nearly every guy. I earned an achievement. (lol)



Oh my dude.. I have been dreaming about Red Dead Redemption every single night. I posted that Western Border States map next to my bed and I  seem to be visiting it - even when I don't play the game. I have actually been in the "Red Dead 1910" environment. I tried to stop an on land oil spill there in my dreams... And most recently found the video game like "power" to call up a gun-slinging "partner" to help in tough situations. 

Also, Alan Wake is like a flipping dream factory. I had a vivid action-nightmare the first time I played, in the first REM cycle. Sadly I woke up, sat up slightly, and forgot the entire thing.   :Sad:  Something about bullet time slow motion effects, and special lightening effects really simulates vivid dreaming. 





> I was about to go over and ask him what his purpose was in my dream, but I had a better idea. I took off the backpack and looked inside.



I have probably spent almost as much time searching through drawers and homes in lucid dreams as I have flying.

----------


## Serenity

I admire that you're able to WILD with having someone beside you.

It's quite possible that because my BF is so damned cuddly (as in, he cuddles me), that I'll probably never be able to WILD unless I move to the couch (which I'm totally unwilling to do, lol).

----------


## MrDreamsX

Yeah well... I hate to throw this out there but, long term relationships derailed my lucid dreaming endeavors for years.  Lucid dreaming is a difficult pursuit to maintain. Just about everything else is a sincere distraction.
 ::roll::

----------


## J.D.

Fooooock I've been away a while... This new job is an absolute timekiller.  My recall isn't what it used to be, but I've still been having quite a few lucid dreams in the mornings.  The hours I'm working don't really leave me much time to get on dreamviews at all, it's absolutely terrible.  :Sad:  

Having the girlfriend beside me isn't the lucid dreaming distraction I suspected.  I mean, she's only there one or two nights a week anyway, and when she is, I seem to LD more. :S I think it's because I wake up and fall back to sleep a whole lot more when she's there moving about, which basically means a ton of WBTB's.




> I have probably spent almost as much time searching through drawers and homes in lucid dreams as I have flying.



I remembered you said this and did some random examination of my room the other day in a LD.  My mind cooked up a bunch of strange old items which I was convinced (at the time) were from my past.  Upon waking though, I realised I had never seen them before!

What's everybody's opinion on this new dream journal system?  I've begun moving the start of my journal over because it seems like we don't have a choice, but I'm not sure I like the new setup...

----------


## MrDreamsX

> I remembered you said this and did some random examination of my room the other day in a LD. My mind cooked up a bunch of strange old items which I was convinced (at the time) were from my past. Upon waking though, I realized I had never seen them before!



*Do you happen to remember any of the items now?* -_Anything or as many items as you can remember._

My compulsion was to search strangers houses, usually who lived near by... Eventually I started having home invasion encounters, which seemed to end the saga. Inside the drawers I would typically find nick-knacks and trinkets. Cheap, drab looking (placeholder like) stuff, that nevertheless fascinated. -More so that my brain could generate this junk on the fly. I don't remember finding any clothing, or linen, either. 

I don't recall _ever_ searching through my own stuff... I almost never get lucid in my dream home.  ::roll:: 





> What's everybody's opinion on this new dream journal system? I've begun moving the start of my journal over because it seems like we don't have a choice, but I'm not sure I like the new setup...



I couldn't help but notice it's almost _exactly_ how my blog is setup (since April). So, I actually _really_ like it! It makes more sense to comment on a dream-by-dream basis. I wish there were more tags though. Some dreams require dozens of tags.

----------


## J.D.

> Do you happen to remember any of the items now?



I believe it was mostly old things I had made in art class in primary school.  Like things made of papier maché, and there was a printed-out poster for some boxing event.  I tried reading it but the words didn't make any sense.  None of it seemed familiar at all when I woke up, so it was probably just a dreamy mind-trick.

I think I'm just too used to the current DJ setup here, I'll probably warm to the new one in time.  It just seems like a pain in the ass to have to move all your posts over individually.  ::roll::

----------


## MrDreamsX

> I believe it was mostly old things I had made in art class in primary school. Like things made of papier maché, and there was a printed-out poster for some boxing event. I tried reading it but the words didn't make any sense. None of it seemed familiar at all when I woke up, so it was probably just a dreamy mind-trick.



I remember plenty of gray objects... Paper weights were one. Gray plastic marbles. A disc, something like a washer but larger and more fragil. - We seem to be dreaming about abstract belonging, then our emotions fill in the blanks? Interesting thought... I think lets search expecting to find something _super_ awesome like the _Staff of the Magi! Edited for dream use:_ _A wooden staff, shod in iron and inscribed with sigils and runes of all types. A potent artifact contains many spell powers and other functions:_  :Shades wink: 
*
    * Enlarge/Shrink Person
    * Group Fly
    * Open Portal
    * Light
    * Fireball 
    * Ice Storm
    * Invisibility
    * Shapeshift (Self/Other)
    * Lightning Bolt 
    * Passwall
    * Pyrotechnics 
    * Wall of Fire
    * Web
    * Summon Monster/Person
    * Plane Shift/Time/World Shift
    * Telekinesis    
    * Holographic Map (World/Area)*





> I think I'm just too used to the current DJ setup here, I'll probably warm to the new one in time. It just seems like a pain in the ass to have to move all your posts over individually.



Yeah... Not sure why a "copy all" function didn't make it. I didn't realize that these threads would be completely locked and archived in 3-4 weeks... That seems rather abrupt.

----------


## J.D.

Ok, that staff is on my to do list now for sure!  Gonna have a look for it the next time I'm rummaging through stuff.  :smiley:   You're right about the abstract belongings with emotions attached.  I was looking at them at the time thinking, "Aww yes I remember that, haven't seen it in years!" Like a little nostalgia trip!

I'm going to get straight back to moving my posts over.  After that I'll be putting up more new dreams!

----------

